# Men's Hair Loss > Hair Loss Treatments >  Natural remedies

## Brock

Good afternoon everyone,

My hair has been thinning/falling out for the past year and I've tried minoxidil, it didn't work as it caused chest pain and dry eyes. So now I'm looking for natural remedies (pills, vitamins...) that'll just slow down or even better, stop the balding process.

Thank you !

----------


## warner8

to be very frank, in my and in others opinion, there is no natural product out there that will work. only minoxidil and propecia effectively will halt hair loss and give you some regrowth. these are trusted time and time again products that work, but yes, they have side effects depending on the person using them. i wouldnt put my faith in an all natural product.




> Good afternoon everyone,
> 
> My hair has been thinning/falling out for the past year and I've tried minoxidil, it didn't work as it caused chest pain and dry eyes. So now I'm looking for natural remedies (pills, vitamins...) that'll just slow down or even better, stop the balding process.
> 
> Thank you !

----------


## Herbaliser

> to be very frank, in my and in others opinion, there is no natural product out there that will work. only minoxidil and propecia effectively will halt hair loss and give you some regrowth. these are trusted time and time again products that work, but yes, they have side effects depending on the person using them. i wouldnt put my faith in an all natural product.


 Dear warner8 are you referring to the FDA or DA actually that approved merck for $?
How can you prove that there is no natural product that works?

----------


## warner8

oh herbaliser, i was waiting for you to pop up. you are the natural hair guru on the forums.

what natural stuff are you using now? and do they really work for multiple people?




> Dear warner8 are you referring to the FDA or DA actually that approved merck for $?
> How can you prove that there is no natural product that works?

----------


## burtandernie

Lets just say every guy I ever met with strong genetic history of MPB after they started losing hair changed their diets first. Diet is one thing under someones control so every guy starting to go bald changes diet first. I dont know any guy that ever kept his hair without using any legit treatment. I eat the same as someone I know and he his really bald and I have very small gradual amount of hair loss but we eat the same things.
Could a natural thing like say saw palmetto stop hair loss? Yes it could but you would have to take so much of it that its harmful anyways I mean drinking too much water can kill you. Is water bad for you? Almost everything taken in high doses can be dangerous but MPB requires that for any difference hence a drug. So I dont think anything natural in safe normal doses can stop it.

----------


## Herbaliser

> oh herbaliser, i was waiting for you to pop up. you are the natural hair guru on the forums.
> 
> what natural stuff are you using now? and do they really work for multiple people?


 I´m still using the same stuff as posted before.
Works great for me and regarding multiple people, it´s impossible to know.
Many states that they tried the natural route, but usually it means pills in a synthetic form like biotin or compounded snake oils.

----------


## warner8

can you send us a before and after updated photos?




> I´m still using the same stuff as posted before.
> Works great for me and regarding multiple people, it´s impossible to know.
> Many states that they tried the natural route, but usually it means pills in a synthetic form like biotin or compounded snake oils.

----------


## burtandernie

When people say they are going natural route I dont know what that means. Everything in existence is natural. Propecia is natural the molecules its made from all comes from elements found in or allowed by nature. All the atoms are natural that compose those molecules. You mean your eating vegetables or some specific diet? You cant create matter from nothing in laboratory this isnt star trek.

----------


## warner8

they mean using stuff thats not made from a pharmaceutical company that would be labelled medication.




> When people say they are going natural route I dont know what that means. Everything in existence is natural. Propecia is natural the molecules its made from all comes from elements found in or allowed by nature. All the atoms are natural that compose those molecules. You mean your eating vegetables or some specific diet? You cant create matter from nothing in laboratory this isnt star trek.

----------


## Seuxin

Natural is bullshit for hair !
A real bullshit.

Time to accept it, and use real medecine....

----------


## burtandernie

> they mean using stuff thats not made from a pharmaceutical company that would be labelled medication.


 Okay I guess but a medication is still natural IMO

----------


## Brock

Hey Herbaliser,
I would like to know what herbal medecine you use

----------


## Herbaliser

> Hey Herbaliser,
> I would like to know what herbal medecine you use


 Hi Brock,

I´m using a topical with coriander, green tee that i crush to a paste with a pestle, and then i stir it in a bowl with emu, olive, coconut oil and coconut milk.
I also drink 2 tsp of chlorella powder twice a day.
A couple of pictures that shows my progress, and i always buzzed my hair before due to the hair loss.
It´s longer now so i took close up pictures of my temple (a month ago) to show the proceeding.
If your interested i can continue my thread again (snake oil), with my proceeding so far and description of the recipe with pictures.

----------


## Soonbald

dude im a naturall guy well kinda..I "was" Before...I have used and still sometimes use emu oil and other oil mixes but not too often...today I use minox and ru58841 for 2 months havent seen any improvements yet..but wow those results are great you dont use minox or finasteride at all??? you really got new hairs growing? I would like to try what you are doing right now plz give me detailed info im gonna get started right away!!

----------


## Herbaliser

> dude im a naturall guy well kinda..I "was" Before...I have used and still sometimes use emu oil and other oil mixes but not too often...today I use minox and ru58841 for 2 months havent seen any improvements yet..but wow those results are great you dont use minox or finasteride at all??? you really got new hairs growing? I would like to try what you are doing right now plz give me detailed info im gonna get started right away!!


 I´m not using drugs at all, and this was (almost) more of a fluke for me.
Probably it has something to do with the enzymes, since once you break a fresh leave the oxidation progress begins, and it´s nutrition value is at the highest peak.
When you put the paste on your scalp it is bright green, but after 20-30 minutes it turns dark green or brownish due to the oxidation.

Took some pictures when i noticed some new hairs growing in the beginning, since they where easy to spot aside my dead hair.
Going to post a new detailed thread of my progress tomorrow.

----------


## hellouser

> to be very frank, in my and in others opinion, there is no natural product out there


 That's partially true. Only Saw Palmetto works, but barely.... and so little that its pretty much a write off.

----------


## Brock

> Hi Brock,
> 
> I´m using a topical with coriander, green tee that i crush to a paste with a pestle, and then i stir it in a bowl with emu, olive, coconut oil and coconut milk.
> I also drink 2 tsp of chlorella powder twice a day.
> A couple of pictures that shows my progress, and i always buzzed my hair before due to the hair loss.
> It´s longer now so i took close up pictures of my temple (a month ago) to show the proceeding.
> If your interested i can continue my thread again (snake oil), with my proceeding so far and description of the recipe with pictures.


 Wow thank you !
It's pretty impressive ! It'd be great if you could continue your thread or start a new one with the recipe and maybe post pictures on a monthly basis !
Do you apply your topical treatment daily ? And how long did it take for new hairs to grow out ?

----------


## Herbaliser

Hi Brock and Soonbald,

It took about a month for me to see results as shown.
The new hair growing is the same as i had before, when i had healthy full hair.
Even my dead fuzzy hair went back to normal, and i´m still having steady regrowth, and i´m about 80% totally recovered. 

There is no point to start a new thread or continue with the old one, since 99% are biased towards chemical drugs.

But here is how i use my topical:

I pour 1 tsp emu oil , 1 tsp olive oil, 2 tsp castor oil, into a small bowl.

Then i use the pastel to mush 1 bag of green tea and about 10 leaves of coriander.
Then i pour the paste into the oil and stir really good.

Then i add 1 tsp of coconut oil and 2 tsp of coconut milk, and 3 tsp of dr.bronners mild unscented castile soap.

Rub it in your scalp and leave it in for 20-30 minutes with a cap on, and just rinse it off with lukewarm water.

Hopefully i made some kind of a understandable explanation, but feel free to ask if your interested.

----------


## Brock

> Hi Brock and Soonbald,
> 
> It took about a month for me to see results as shown.
> The new hair growing is the same as i had before, when i had healthy full hair.
> Even my dead fuzzy hair went back to normal, and i´m still having steady regrowth, and i´m about 80% totally recovered. 
> 
> There is no point to start a new thread or continue with the old one, since 99% are biased towards chemical drugs.
> 
> But here is how i use my topical:
> ...


 Thank you very much for this detailed explanation, Herbaliser !
I only have two questions left : how many times per week do you apply the topical to your scalp and do you wash your hair after you've rinsed it off ?

Thanks !

----------


## Jedgreen

If you already have a perfect healthy life with all nutriments delivered like they should to your scalp then I don't think adding more natural products will be strong enough to give interresting effects such as with propecia. And most natural products are not without side effects either anyway.

That said, changing bad habits for a healthy life style can create some hair regrowth though (happened to me to some degree after I stopped smoking) But I think that it will only lead you to the state were you should be with your MPB and a healthy life style; nothing more. So don't expect reducing your Norwood number by eating salads anyway...
(I must say that I did not try juicing though)

So, as I like to say: first step to regrow hair is stop smoking, eat healthy, and drink less (sleeping well is a plus also), THEN and only then you can be sure of the real state of your scalp and you'll be sure that any product you will try (natural or not) are fully operational and are not diminished by by you bad health.

----------


## Herbaliser

I use it every day now actually (but i would recommend at least 4 times a week), and it is more like a normal routine for me now with the chlorella drinking.
A lot of ingredients but the emu oil, castor oil and dr.bronners soap you can buy in big packs and it lasts for a long time.  

The coriander is cheap, and you can just put it in a pot close to a window, and just grab the leaves when you need.
Only waste is going to be the coconut milk, since once you open the can, it lasts for max 4-5 days. (remember to pour the remains in a air tight glass jar)

The hair is going to be a little bit oily in the beginning after rinsing, but you can easily wash it off again using the castile soap.
The ingredients are very mild to your scalp, and therefore you can use it every day.

----------


## Brock

Thanks Herbaliser !
I'll give it a shot as soon as I've gathered all of the ingredients !

----------


## Soonbald

Thanks a ton herbaliser I got all the ingredients I just need to buy that coriander and im gonna get started very soon!! im not sure about this but are you Swedish?? are you from "Göteborg" ? im from Stockholm anyway! cheers!

----------


## doke

Hi Herb do you mix it fresh everyday or mix a whole weeks worth and put in a jar?

----------


## Herbaliser

> Thanks a ton herbaliser I got all the ingredients I just need to buy that coriander and im gonna get started very soon!! im not sure about this but are you Swedish?? are you from "Göteborg" ? im from Stockholm anyway! cheers!


 Nice, yeas i am from Göteborg.
I highly recommend the Rene Voltaire Chlorella powder (quiet cheap) that they have in well sorted ICA stores, and it should be easy since you are from Stockholm.
Nice to see if you get a boost with your ongoing regime of RU.

----------


## Herbaliser

> Hi Herb do you mix it fresh everyday or mix a whole weeks worth and put in a jar?


 Hi doke,

I do it fresh every time, since when you break the coriander leaves it starts to oxide so you will loose most of it´s nutrition.
It´s the same as juicing greens that you have to drink it directly, to gain all the minerals and vitamins.

The remedy docent take long to make anyway, and i apply it before i shower so it becomes a routine.

----------


## doke

> Hi doke,
> 
> I do it fresh every time, since when you break the coriander leaves it starts to oxide so you will loose most of it´s nutrition.
> It´s the same as juicing greens that you have to drink it directly, to gain all the minerals and vitamins.
> 
> The remedy docent take long to make anyway, and i apply it before i shower so it becomes a routine.


 many thanks herb i wonder whether they will send to uk the c powder?

----------


## Brock

I got the green tea, coriander and oils this morning ! I'll start as soon as I can, if this works, you should patent it, you'd make millions ;-)

----------


## Herbaliser

> many thanks herb i wonder whether they will send to uk the c powder?


 You will find chlorella easily in uk. http://www.amazon.co.uk/Chlorella-Nu...ords=chlorella

And the potentiality with chlorella: http://www.ivlproducts.com/Health-Li...ent-Superfood/

Do not buy in tablet form though, since you need at least 10 tablets to gain the same amount as 2 tsp of powder.
I put 2 tsp of chlorella powder in half glass of water when i wake up in the morning, on an empty stomach before i eat or drink coffee.

----------


## doke

> You will find chlorella easily in uk. http://www.amazon.co.uk/Chlorella-Nu...ords=chlorella
> 
> And the potentiality with chlorella: http://www.ivlproducts.com/Health-Li...ent-Superfood/
> 
> Do not buy in tablet form though, since you need at least 10 tablets to gain the same amount as 2 tsp of powder.
> I put 2 tsp of chlorella powder in half glass of water when i wake up in the morning, on an empty stomach before i eat or drink coffee.


  Many thanks herb  did you ever try minoxidil or propecia?

----------


## Soonbald

hi herbaliser..im not sure if RU is helping me as of yet...been using minox for 3 months "no results" and RU at 250mg "5ml" every other day....cant do it everyday then im out on RU too fast and I use the "premixed solution" from anagen inc 5%...some say the premixed is not as "potent" but it says on all RU sites that its stable for 6 months at room temperature so it must have SOME effect still on the hair...at least I hope so..my hair is pretty long I dont wanna cut it too short then my hair will really look thin and my hair just barely grows at all...so then I will be stuck with thin looking hair all the time.. but I spike my hair up with alcohol gel then I spray the RU "5ml" 250mg mixed with 1ml of minox in a small bottle and spray it all over my scalp then rubb it in carefully with a small plastic thing..been doing it for 2 months now..no results yet but I have noticed I do lose less hairs after starting using minox and RU....but tbh my hair actually looks thinner =/.... I did try finasteride 1 year ago but after exactly 1 month my Eyes were so dry it was crazy burning feeling they just felt bone dry and as soon as I just focused my Eyes they started tearing up BADLY and Eye drops didnt work at all only made it worse...they started getting red later on due to the dryness...it was painfull I stopped immidiately and my Eyes were dry for 4 long Days it felt like forever but on the forth day they were back to normal again I could breath out again... living with dry Eyes is no Life at all its annoying and painfull...I had no sexuall or mental side effects anyway just the dry Eyes...I read anti-androgens can indeed cause dry Eyes, I read some hairloss forums where guys also got dry Eyes from finasteride some get it early and some alot later "years of use" I read one guy used finasteride for 5 years developed dry Eyes quit the pill hes been off for years now and his Eyes are still dry its permanent...I read a guy taking fina for 1 month and he said he developed severely dry Eyes and he stopped...exactly what happaned to me..and many guys on "propeciahelp.com" they also have experienced dry Eyes... this is why I wont ever use finasteride again...I actually started using proscar at 1.25mg for 14 Days then I got Dizzy and lightheaded...then I tried normal finasteride started at 0.5mg for 3 weeks then I took 1mg for 1 week and then at the end of that week developed "severely dry Eyes" ...this is the reason why I jumped on RU and minoxidill but no luck with the treatments so far...im hoping your naturall regime works...or else im just doomed to be bald and it ****ing sucks -_-

----------


## Herbaliser

The reason started this treatment was because me and my wife started green juicing, because her and my hair got thicker after a wile.
I read about the benefits of coriander http://www.nutrition-and-you.com/cilantro.htmland and coconut milk  http://www.nutrition-and-you.com/coconut.html (high in manganese)

Therefore i thought why not use it on the scalp, due to the enzymes and the oxidation progress.
Many states that they tried the natural way by using synthetic supplements biotin etc..., but you cant gain the complexity as a simple herb like coriander for example.
You cant fool your body with snake oil supplements, since your body docent know how to digest it as pure naturals does.

The funny part is that you cant patent natural resources  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ipB1pxkz9Mo
This video for example pissed me off, since the pharma companies are using us and the FDA like puppets and we are buying in since fin and other chemicals are approved to gain money from our desperation.

Kind off a spin off about "conspiracy" but it triggered me to prove that pure naturals does work, but i can´t prove it since there is no evidence behind it and will never be.

----------


## Soonbald

well..there is a guy on Youtube saying he had a receeded hairline and thinning at the back...he did "scalp exercises" for 7 months and he got baby hairs growing on his hairline..now he says his hair is the same as when he was "15" lol he then started using coconut oil and emu oil on his scalp....not sure what to Believe but the guy is really smart I have noticed... its like that guy tom hagrety that did the scalp exercises for 9 months and stopped his hairloss...the guy on youtube said he had a very tight scalp and now its looser so it helped to regrow his hair back..but my scalp is not tight its never been I can move it pretty good back and forward by flexing my scalp muscles...he got lucky thats how I see it...it dont work for all guys at all "I have read"....I saw a guy on a forum using only emu oil+castor oil and he got new hairs growing on his hairline he even posted Before and after photos... and then we have these guys saying they stopped masturbating and their hairloss stopped and they grew back their hair...one guy said he stopped masturbating for 1 year and his hair has grown back...I have read a few of these comments/posts...it does seem to work for some guys its not impossible...the IDEA here is to try to stop hairloss WITHOUT reducing a male sex hormone by 70% thats just stupid in my book..since DHT has other functions in the body other than maintaining healthy sex drive and strong erections...people wouldnt experience mentall side effects and other stuff otherwise... and in my case "dry Eyes" from finasteride use...when you mess with your hormones it can cause problems...for some it dont seem to cause much problems at all...but some guys can really get ****ed up by it...the problem with us balding guys isnt that we got too much DHT its that our hair folicles are just sensitive to the DHT...this is a genetic defect...but this doesnt mean that we should take a pill that reduces our male sex hormone by as much as 70% and making our dht receptors everywhere in the body malfunction and not work properly to take in that DHT...but sure when you are desperate you are desperate I cant argue with you guys on that...since I did try finasteride TWO TIMES....and now I use this RU that isnt even considered "SAFE" one guy seems to have gotten heart failure from RU and hes gonna die now thats what he said he posted it on goodlookingloser forum...some guys say they got red Eyes and chest pains from RU...I havent experienced anything and I have put 250mg of RU on my scalp many times already..most guys seem to only use 50-100-150mg I pretty much double that...anyway im gonna give this naturall treatment herbaliser has shared with us and if it works it works if it doesnt work it doesnt work at least I gave it a shot!

----------


## Soonbald

btw herbaliser..im gonna buy myself a "juicer"soon.. would you be so kind to tell me what exactly you put in the juicer ? what kind of green stuff u put in there? I wanna make a healthy drink everyday combined with the topicall treatment too ofc!

----------


## Herbaliser

This is when i noticed my new hair growing.

----------


## Herbaliser

I´m using this one since it juices green leaves without a problem: http://www.safter.se/home/129-sana-juicer.html
And this is how it works: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_blZvAS1SeA

I put in cucumber, celery (high in silica) and spinach, kale for there vitamin recourse.

----------


## Soonbald

great to see its working for you!...the thing is that our hair folicles are being choked to Death by DHT...but if we give it more nutrients "topically" in this case it will be able to survive longer and even grow stronger...makes sense...we either block DHT or try to give the hair folicles more vitamins and such to stay alive and get stronger...

----------


## Soonbald

wow thats one expensive machine right there haha im not sure I wanna spend that much on a juicer tbh...I will get a cheaper one and hopefully it will work decently... but thanks anyway I wont buy the cheapest thats for sure...but sure in the long run it will pay off I bet...I could buy it...but only if it would make my hair grow back because thats my goal here xD

----------


## Herbaliser

The juicer is mostly for our health in overall.
You can stick with the topical remedy and chlorella powder, since they are the main key for the hair.

----------


## Soonbald

yes thats what I was thinking :P but im still gonna buy a juicer  :Smile:

----------


## Eire1980

Interesting thread..glad it's working for you...I've started trying chlorella in tablet form but think I'm going to switch to powder..it's expensive though €20 for 200g��..I'm also using coconut oil mixed with pumpkin seed oil and matcha green tea...how long should you leave this on?
appreciate some feedback��

----------


## Herbaliser

Sorry i forgot.
I leave it on for 20-30 minutes on my scalp.
You can put the matcha green tea in this remedy, since the matcha is higher in nutrition compared to the dry green tea.

The green tea and coriander combines well, and when you put the paste in the oils it reacts directly and turns green.

----------


## Brock

Hi Herbaliser,

Ever since you started using your topical, even though you've noticed hair growth, has it stopped falling out too, or are you still losing it, but more slowly (does a lot of hair fall out when showering for example) ?

----------


## Herbaliser

Nope, no hair fall.
I even tested with a black piece of paper on the table, and rubbed my scalp hard.

----------


## Brock

Thanks, hope it works for me too !

----------


## Soonbald

herbaliser just a question why add the soap to the mixture? is it to make it easier to apply like a shampoo? or why exactly do you use the soap? plz explain!

----------


## Soonbald

I got a bit lazy and just put the whole coriander plant in a mixer alot of it then I added all the oils into the mixer and the end result was good.. .. it was a good green color.. I doubt much of the nutrients/vitamins was destroyed during the mixing..I mean I wasnt mixing for too long and the oil mixture wasnt hot at all...

----------


## Herbaliser

The castile soap is like you mentioned for easier applying.
I put about 10 medium size leaves in one batch, and it takes a couple of tries to achieve the right texture.

You can use a coffee grinder also, to finely chop the coriander and green tea.

----------


## Soonbald

thanks! I actually have the oils on my head right now but I FORGOT TO ADD THE GREEN TEA xD oh well next time xD

----------


## Soonbald

btw..what I understand is that you do not shampoo the oils off your scalp? just shower with water? im worried that the oils that I dont wash off my scalp will clog the hair folicles or my pores in the long run...I feel like washing it all out..but this is not what you do? are you washing it out with that speciall soap sometimes? or everytime? I need to know because maybe your results got better because you didnt shower all the oils out 100% with "shampoo"...btw I bought matcha green tea from japan...its expensive lol total it was like 350 kronor xD but whatever...

----------


## Herbaliser

You can use the castile soap to wash off the oiliness an extra time, and later your scalp will get use to the remedy with less oiliness.
We only use the castile soap for hair and body, since it docent contain any harmful ingredients.

----------


## Soonbald

thanks...ya im gonna stop using my revita shampoo its basically useless...and expensive

----------


## Soonbald

I just washed my hair with apple cider vinager instead it works good! and its all naturall

----------


## Sondra

Many of us suffer from hair loss due to our modern lifestyle and diet. Ayurveda can be very beneficial in treating these conditions as it investigates the root cause of the problem. 
-Intake of too many chemical medicines, low blood circulation, anaemia, general weakness after disease, stress, anxiety, and mental tension are also prime causes of hair loss. 
-Chronic diseases like typhoid fever, presence of dandruff or lice and hormonal imbalance also cause hair loss 

DIET:The diet should contain more green leafy vegetables, salads, milk, fruits and sprouts. Take more proteins, milk, buttermilk, yeast, wheat germ, soybean and vitamin 
Here are some important tips and remedies that can help If you want to get rid of hair fall or are wondering how to make your hair thicker naturally. 
Eat a handful of white sesame seeds every morning. One handful of these small seeds contains about 1,200 mg. of calcium and magnesium. 

A mixture of lettuce and spinach juice is good to drink to induce hair growth. The juice of alfalfa mixed with that of carrot, and lettuce juice is also good to take. 

MASSAGE aily application of pure argan oil . Applying juice of green coriander leaves on the head is also good. 

A paste of licorice made by grinding it in milk can be applied in the bald patches. It induces hair growth. A paste of seeds of lemon and black pepper may also be applied on the bald patches. 

Always use a natural shampoo or soap to clean the hair. As most soaps and shampoos have chemicals, they might be the cause of your problem. Usually the chemicals have a heating effect which causes hair loss. My choice is Arganlife anti hair loss shampoo it dosent contain any chemical ( sulfate,slicone,salt,dye free ) and also useful for hair regrowth.

----------


## Brock

Thank you Sondra for all those tips !
Have you tried them personally ?

----------


## Herbaliser

Like Sondra wrote there is absolutely no reason, to use chemicals in shampoos or other skincare products.
They only put in them because it´s cheaper to produce, and they "lather" but in long term the chemicals effects your health and scalp.

I know that the majority made up their mind that hair loss cant be treated by natural resources, which is understandable due to the huge market of so called natural snake oils.
Me for example i don´t believe in Fin or Minox for example, since they change your body system and that´s why you have to stay with them.

Sure people with bad habits can have a full set of hair, and that is also one reason why people docent think that naturals work.
But our bodies are incredibly complex, and for some of us we need that extra push of vitamins minerals, and the unhealthy lucky ones docent have to use Fin or minox either.

I used my topical remedy and juicing for about 4 months now, with a steady regrowth and none hair loss.
I´m not using compound snake oils, supplements, and they will not trigger as they state since your body docent know how to take care of (digest) them.

The oils are mostly secondary (easy appliance) and friendly to your scalp and hair but the fresh coriander, coconut milk, green tea are very high necessary ingredients and they blend nicely with each other.

----------


## Soonbald

ya sure...as soon as sondra said "arganlife" it ruined Everything sure she gave some good info...but shes just here to promote the Product arganlife bullcrap..its all over Youtube that arganlife spam someone ban this idiot

----------


## warner8

how often do you apply your mix. I'm going to try it


> Like Sondra wrote there is absolutely no reason, to use chemicals in shampoos or other skincare products.
> They only put in them because it´s cheaper to produce, and they "lather" but in long term the chemicals effects your health and scalp.
> 
> I know that the majority made up their mind that hair loss cant be treated by natural resources, which is understandable due to the huge market of so called natural snake oils.
> Me for example i don´t believe in Fin or Minox for example, since they change your body system and that´s why you have to stay with them.
> 
> Sure people with bad habits can have a full set of hair, and that is also one reason why people docent think that naturals work.
> But our bodies are incredibly complex, and for some of us we need that extra push of vitamins minerals, and the unhealthy lucky ones docent have to use Fin or minox either.
> 
> ...

----------


## Brock

> how often do you apply your mix. I'm going to try it


 Herbaliser said he applies it everyday if I'm not mistaken

----------


## warner8

now herbaliser, do these ingredients actually cause regrowth, and by that i mean, hair growing in formerly balding areas, or thickened up balding areas, or does it just make existing hairs grow at a faster rate.




> Like Sondra wrote there is absolutely no reason, to use chemicals in shampoos or other skincare products.
> They only put in them because it´s cheaper to produce, and they "lather" but in long term the chemicals effects your health and scalp.
> 
> I know that the majority made up their mind that hair loss cant be treated by natural resources, which is understandable due to the huge market of so called natural snake oils.
> Me for example i don´t believe in Fin or Minox for example, since they change your body system and that´s why you have to stay with them.
> 
> Sure people with bad habits can have a full set of hair, and that is also one reason why people docent think that naturals work.
> But our bodies are incredibly complex, and for some of us we need that extra push of vitamins minerals, and the unhealthy lucky ones docent have to use Fin or minox either.
> 
> ...

----------


## Herbaliser

It is regrowth.
I noticed the hair since they where much lighter than my dead hair on the scalp like i had before.
It was hard to take pictures on the small ones on my scalp, therefore i waited until they where more obvious on my temple.
The regrowth started at the sides and progressed towards my scalp and frontal area.

10 days between the pictures.

----------


## Soonbald

wow I can really see a difference you deffo got more hair than Before...this is awesome dude im so happy for you...I just wonder if maybe we must also add the fresh juice that you ingest everyday because you said you and your wife noticed better hair... well im gonna drink one big glass of juice a day and I just recieved my organic matcha green tea from japan good quality....I still use minox and RU...but I dont know if I should continue with them or not..hard decision...only been using them for 2 months...im afraid that minoxidill and the RU will hinder the benefits from the oil treatments...I hope not but not sure I want to put all my cards on the table and just use this oil treatment and give up my other treatments.. I mean alcohol is not good for the scalp or the hair for that matter...but how come people get regrowth from minoxidill then? it contains alcohol...and it dries the skin and all that...so I will continue with Everything...why not I guess.... my hair has gotten thinner in one spot of my head..no idea why...hopefully its not the RU that is kiling my hair folicles lol...but I dont SHED excessive hairs at all..so it cant be the treatments I bet its just progressive thinning...I had already thinning there Before it has just gotten worse...

----------


## Herbaliser

You can stick with cucumber, celery, spinach since they are packed with nutrients, and the cucumber helps to add liquid and silica.
Cheap ingredients and one bag of spinach lasts for 5 days (200 gr for 20 kr)

Regarding the topical and the interaction with minox, ru shouldn't be a problem, and hopefully it will give you fast boost.
Maybe the oils and coconut milk will have a "healing" effect for your scalp also.
You can try it for a small period and see how they interact.

----------


## Soonbald

ya I will deffo give these treatments at least 7 months or so.. I didnt use minox now for a week or so because I ran out...and didnt use RU either for 6 Days or so...and I noticed I lost more hair when massaging the oils on my head...had like 13 hairs on my hand after I was done massaging in the oil mixture...Before I only had like 1-2 hairs on my hand when I had used alot of minox and RU...so I know the minox and ru actually does work to reduce the amount of hair fall...

----------


## Parsia

> ya I will deffo give these treatments at least 7 months or so.. I didnt use minox now for a week or so because I ran out...and didnt use RU either for 6 Days or so...and I noticed I lost more hair when massaging the oils on my head...had like 13 hairs on my hand after I was done massaging in the oil mixture...Before I only had like 1-2 hairs on my hand when I had used alot of minox and RU...so I know the minox and ru actually does work to reduce the amount of hair fall...


 Hi Soon bald , I have follow your posts during the last few days , I really like to try the same natural treatment and I believe we really underestimate natural roles in our hairloss fight , I have the same concern as you that maybe minox and ru would put down the result of natural regimen , but I don't think so and its better if you keep using your minox and RU because for sure it helps you to prevent baldness. keep us updated bro. Good luck

----------


## Herbaliser

> Hi Soon bald , I have follow your posts during the last few days , I really like to try the same natural treatment and I believe we really underestimate natural roles in our hairloss fight , I have the same concern as you that maybe minox and ru would put down the result of natural regimen , but I don't think so and its better if you keep using your minox and RU because for sure it helps you to prevent baldness. keep us updated bro. Good luck


 As mentioned about the topical remedy it has a lot of important essential vitamin, minerals and antioxidant properties for the scalp and hair. 
The paste of coriander and green tea reacts directly with oils, and when you put it on your scalp it oxidizes due to the coriander and green tea enzyme release, which i think is the main key for my success.

----------


## warner8

is the green tea you mentioned, just the dried green tea found in any regular green tea tea bag?



> As mentioned about the topical remedy it has a lot of important essential vitamin, minerals and antioxidant properties for the scalp and hair. 
> The paste of coriander and green tea reacts directly with oils, and when you put it on your scalp it oxidizes due to the coriander and green tea enzyme release, which i think is the main key for my success.

----------


## Herbaliser

> is the green tea you mentioned, just the dried green tea found in any regular green tea tea bag?


 Just a regular organic (to be safe) bag of pure green tea, since Lipton and other big brands actually adds a small amount of sugar in their bags.
The green tea moistens with the coriander, and they extract when pouring them into the oils.

----------


## warner8

i know you have posted this before but could you kindly post the recipe again. 

also, do you just mix ingredients using a mortal and pester, and do you apply to scalp daily?




> Just a regular organic (to be safe) bag of pure green tea, since Lipton and other big brands actually adds a small amount of sugar in their bags.
> The green tea moistens with the coriander, and they extract when pouring them into the oils.

----------


## Soonbald

Warner just go to page "2" he got the recipe there... btw herbaliser that chlorella powder is pretty nasty xD....I mixed it with water and drank it just like that and it wasnt a pleasent drink... how do you mix it?

----------


## Herbaliser

This is a good explanation why we should "still" use our natural resources, and why our bodies docent digest synthetic vitamin supplements as stated on labels   http://drbenkim.com/articles-vitamins.html
We got lazy also by eating processed food, and thinking i can just take a multivitamin pill to stay healthy.

This was one of the reasons i thought why not use it on my scalp also, since stated above.
MPB is easy to blame on genetics and rightly so, but as i mentioned earlier our bodies are incredibly fragile and complex.
My parents have a severe hair loss background, and i´m the only one that managed to reverse the trend.

(warner 8) I mix the oils first emu, olive, castor oil, then i use the pestle to crush the coriander leaves and green tea.
I pour the crushed coriander, green tea in the oils and stir then add the coconut oil, coconut milk, castile soap and stir again.

----------


## Herbaliser

> Warner just go to page "2" he got the recipe there... btw herbaliser that chlorella powder is pretty nasty xD....I mixed it with water and drank it just like that and it wasnt a pleasent drink... how do you mix it?


 I put 2 tsp of chlorella powder in half a glass of water, two times a day.
Remember to drink it on a empty stomach, at least 20 minutes before or after eating or drinking coffee.
Drink it directly in the morning and before you go to sleep for example, and you will get used to the taste believe me.

----------


## Aeroes

> Dear warner8 are you referring to the FDA or DA actually that approved merck for $?
> How can you prove that there is no natural product that works?


 I agree, FDA is one of the most corrupt organisations there is ontop of Merck. *Puts Tin foil hat on*

----------


## Herbaliser

> I agree, FDA is one of the most corrupt organisations there is ontop of Merck. *Puts Tin foil hat on*


 "Kind of strange" that they relied on Merck´s side effect study with finasteride, that was minimal on their own so called trial.
Merck played on the safe side and put a small percent of possible sides for backup, that sides can actually happen.

If they put for example only 2% gets possible sides then you are one of the unlucky ones, but still you took the risk even if the sides are minimal on paper.

----------


## Aeroes

> "Kind of strange" that they relied on Merck´s side effect study with finasteride, that was minimal on their own so called trial.
> Merck played on the safe side and put a small percent of possible sides for backup, that sides can actually happen.
> 
> If they put for example only 2% gets possible sides then you are one of the unlucky ones, but still you took the risk even if the sides are minimal on paper.


 I won't be touching it ever again personally. Not after what I experienced.

----------


## Herbaliser

> I won't be touching it ever again personally. Not after what I experienced.


 Quiet alarming but not surprising about prescribing:  http://www.anh-usa.org/just-how-many...is-disturbing/

Makes you think when people tell about their prescribing doc, telling that non of his/hers earlier patients experienced sides using fin.

----------


## Soonbald

Herbaliser I gotta say freshly pressed juice is FANTASTIC..I mix cucumber selleri carrots and apple then I add some coconut milk..it taste really great I really like it thanks for getting me started on this..I now drink roughly two cups of freshly made juice in the morning and at night!  :Smile:

----------


## jamesst11

Hey Herbaliser,
    what are your thoughts on "RawMeal" as a supplement.  This stuff makes me feel great and, while I don't believe it has any effects in reversal of hair loss, it does assist in making my hair look healthy and grow FAST.  I know this first hand, from personal experimentation.  Check it out!! It's a supplement shake, but instead of a bunch of garbage, it is formulated from all organic sprouts.  It has every nutrient possible.  :Smile:

----------


## Herbaliser

> Herbaliser I gotta say freshly pressed juice is FANTASTIC..I mix cucumber selleri carrots and apple then I add some coconut milk..it taste really great I really like it thanks for getting me started on this..I now drink roughly two cups of freshly made juice in the morning and at night!


 It´s a great way to get the vital nutrients instead of using supplements, and the juicing has become a routine for us.
Nice way to use the coconut milk, and i will also add that to my juicing, so that i don't have to throw away anything after putting my topical.

----------


## Herbaliser

> Hey Herbaliser,
>     what are your thoughts on "RawMeal" as a supplement.  This stuff makes me feel great and, while I don't believe it has any effects in reversal of hair loss, it does assist in making my hair look healthy and grow FAST.  I know this first hand, from personal experimentation.  Check it out!! It's a supplement shake, but instead of a bunch of garbage, it is formulated from all organic sprouts.  It has every nutrient possible.


 Looks good.
Much better than taking synthetically compounded vitamin pills, in my opinion.

----------


## Parsia

> Hi Brock and Soonbald,
> 
> It took about a month for me to see results as shown.
> The new hair growing is the same as i had before, when i had healthy full hair.
> Even my dead fuzzy hair went back to normal, and i´m still having steady regrowth, and i´m about 80% totally recovered. 
> 
> There is no point to start a new thread or continue with the old one, since 99% are biased towards chemical drugs.
> 
> But here is how i use my topical:
> ...


 Hey Herbaliser , Thanks for your very good info . 

Your result is amazing and you got very good regrowth , I really got surprised .

So I wanna try that as well ,I live in U.S and  just have couple questions , I would really

appreciate if you can answer all. 

1-

For the soap do you mean this

 :http://www.amazon.com/Dr-Bronners-Ba...mild+unscented

2- for corinader is it like leaves? all I find is like seeds .

3- You mentioned you use 1 bag of green tea , would you please tell me how much is that

in gr ? 

And I found this for chlorella , have any suggestion if anyone is better in your opinion?

http://www.amazon.com/Green-Foods-Or...lorella+powder

http://www.amazon.com/Foods-Chlorell...lorella+powder

----------


## Herbaliser

> Hey Herbaliser , Thanks for your very good info . 
> 
> Your result is amazing and you got very good regrowth , I really got surprised .
> 
> So I wanna try that as well ,I live in U.S and  just have couple questions , I would really
> 
> appreciate if you can answer all. 
> 
> 1-
> ...


 Hi Parsia,

Your amazon results is spot on, regarding the dr.bronners soap and the chlorella powder (both are fine since they are broken cell wall).
The coriander leaves i use is fresh from the grocery store in a pot, and i just put it close to a window and i pick the leaves as needed.

The grams in one bag of green tea is not crucial in long term, and use an organic one since Lipton and other big brands put sugar in their bags.
When you crush the green tea with the coriander leaves the oxidation progress begins, and therefore when you stir it in the oils it turns greenish directly.
Massage the paste on your scalp and put on a hair cap, and leave it on for 20-30 minutes, and use the bronners soap again for extra cleansing if needed.

----------


## Herbaliser

Toke a close up picture on my scalp with wet hair to split my hair.

----------


## lee8

i have read that red ionion juce may help, putting on scalp 2 times a day, rinse hair with apple cider vinger mix with water after leaving on for a hour or overnight. saw it on the show the doctors. i think because of the high sulpur content and anti fungal affect

----------


## fred970

> i have read that red ionion juce may help, putting on scalp 2 times a day, rinse hair with apple cider vinger mix with water after leaving on for a hour or overnight. saw it on the show the doctors. i think because of the high sulpur content and anti fungal affect


 Keep dreaming.

----------


## Parsia

> Keep dreaming.


 Fred the picture of this thread shows us that he got the very good regrowth and he doesn't promote anything for sell ! so no salesman story , i have seen his thread in other forum as well and he has good knowledge and smart. my question is who says the only two FDA are only our options? If FDA was our reliable source why we still bald ? we should do the trail and error , and the world underestimate natural treatment , I personally would try this regimen and let you guys know about my result.

----------


## Soonbald

Fred tell me this..how long did you do the "scalp exercise" ? how many months? and also how many months did u brush your scalp?...I know the scalp exercise dont work for every guy...I have read some say it made their hair worse..and one guy did it for 11 months everyday and he continued to lose his hair...if scalp exercise works for some guys then they truely had very mild hairloss to begin with dont you agree on this FRED?

----------


## fred970

> Fred tell me this..how long did you do the "scalp exercise" ? how many months? and also how many months did u brush your scalp?...I know the scalp exercise dont work for every guy...I have read some say it made their hair worse..and one guy did it for 11 months everyday and he continued to lose his hair...if scalp exercise works for some guys then they truely had very mild hairloss to begin with dont you agree on this FRED?


 11 months. I still ended up bald. I wish I had never bought those silly natural theories. I feel so stupid now looking back.

----------


## Soonbald

well...im not sure if im gonna continue with the exercise and the brushing...I figured why not give it a try the thing is that DHT deactivates in the muscles...and this is true and when u exercise your frontalis then your muscles gets bigger then more DHT will be deactivated in that area.. im not giving all my hope on these naturall things...im using the minox+RU ofc...but lemme tell you what the **** happaned Before...I did scalp massages for 3 weeks...20 min x2 times a day..then later I bought an OIL that contained burdock oil and argan oil and vitamin E and stuff...lemme tell you dude..I was AMAZED by the reduction in hair shedding...I massaged the oil in for 5 min on my scalp then I let it sit for a few hours then I washed out..then the next time I massaged in the oils I had 1 hair on my hand just ONE...then I pulled my hair and combed it and in total I managed to get out only 4-7 hairs...Before this I could get out +50-70 hairs...no lie...I was truely amazed...I knew I found the CURE for "male pattern baldness" LOL no but the cure for hairloss...I was positive...just amazed...it continued like this for 2 weeks..then I ran out on the oil and I had to wait 3 weeks for the oil to go back in stock and then when I tried the oil again the shit didnt work anymore...I applied it 8 times in total and my shedding was back to normal...that sucked...it truely ****ing worked for me in the beginning like MAGIC...it even say on their website that the oil reduces shedding and strenghten the hair folicles and such...it sure was true VERY true...im Clueless to WHY the oil just stopped working...such a disappointment

----------


## burtandernie

I feel like drugs only exist for things where natural remedies fail to produce any results. Again if I could eat some spinach everyday and not go bald why would I not try that first? Clearly the easy low hanging fruit doesnt work or they would never bother with propecia. We just have different views on the purpose of medications and why they exist.
Drugs for cholesterol are there if diet and exercise isnt enough which it sometimes isnt.  Again drugs are there to fill a gap where nothing else seems to get results as a last resort.

----------


## warner8

bought the ingredients to make this mix, just need the coconut milk and pestle and mortar.

----------


## Parsia

> bought the ingredients to make this mix, just need the coconut milk and pestle and mortar.


 I've got all them today also , Order most of them from amazon and buy Coriander from grocery store , wanna try it and see if it works for me or not , I hope it helps .

----------


## Herbaliser

> bought the ingredients to make this mix, just need the coconut milk and pestle and mortar.


 It becomes a normal routine to put the remedy on the scalp before showering, and you can use the bronner soap to after wash the hair if its oily.
I cleanse my scalp 3 times a week with a water, apple cider vinegar moist cotton pad before applying also.

----------


## PeteCZ

> It becomes a normal routine to put the remedy on the scalp before showering, and you can use the bronner soap to after wash the hair if its oily.
> I cleanse my scalp 3 times a week with a water, apple cider vinegar moist cotton pad before applying also.


 Hi, I made the mix twice, once without coconut milk, once just without the soap, because it is not available in my country. But the composure of my mix is quite liquid, I cannot just "put" it on my scalp, I literally have to pour it and using the head cap doesn´t help any, it leaks through, going into my forehead, neck... pretty messy.

Where do I do wrong?

----------


## Herbaliser

> Hi, I made the mix twice, once without coconut milk, once just without the soap, because it is not available in my country. But the composure of my mix is quite liquid, I cannot just "put" it on my scalp, I literally have to pour it and using the head cap doesn´t help any, it leaks through, going into my forehead, neck... pretty messy.
> 
> Where do I do wrong?


 Do you mean that the soap is not available?
You can use another liquid soap or unscented shampoo, that docent contain SLS or parabenes, since it ladders a little and helps to keep the paste in place.

----------


## Herbaliser

> Do you mean that the soap is not available?
> You can use another liquid soap or unscented shampoo, that docent contain SLS or parabenes, since it ladders a little and helps to keep the paste in place.


 I meant lathers (not ladders) sorry i´m from Sweden.

----------


## Herbaliser

I started to apply the remedy further down on my scalp on the sides, because of my darker and little bit fuzzier hair on the sides.
Since the hair on my scalp is like i had before, lighter, little reddish and it looks a little bit funny with the contrast.

----------


## Soonbald

I personally Think herbaliser use too much of each oil...I Always get left overs...I put either 1 tps of each oil or one tea spoon its truely enough because you wash out all the oils in the end not all of it will penetrate your scalp lol...if depends on how much hair you got... also emu oil is the most expensive oil you can buy..I would just use like 1 tea spoon tbh...because that thing cost me ALOT I buy the best emu oil available from a Company called "MONTANA EMU RANCH" I wont be able to buy a second time because im also using ru58841 and minoxidill...I cant afford it all...so eventually im gonna have to skip the emu oil but I Think its fine tbh..I doubt the emu oil is the "KEY" in his regrowth anwyay...sure emu oil is said to penetrate the deepest layers of the skin than ANY other oil...but I have a feeling its just a sales trick..I mean I have put emu oil on my skin Before the highest quality and I used a Little bit of it..the shit barely penetrated my skin it was OILY 24/7 just laying on my scalp..I doubt it works like they say it does

----------


## Herbaliser

> I personally Think herbaliser use too much of each oil...I Always get left overs...I put either 1 tps of each oil or one tea spoon its truely enough because you wash out all the oils in the end not all of it will penetrate your scalp lol...if depends on how much hair you got... also emu oil is the most expensive oil you can buy..I would just use like 1 tea spoon tbh...because that thing cost me ALOT I buy the best emu oil available from a Company called "MONTANA EMU RANCH" I wont be able to buy a second time because im also using ru58841 and minoxidill...I cant afford it all...so eventually im gonna have to skip the emu oil but I Think its fine tbh..I doubt the emu oil is the "KEY" in his regrowth anwyay...sure emu oil is said to penetrate the deepest layers of the skin than ANY other oil...but I have a feeling its just a sales trick..I mean I have put emu oil on my skin Before the highest quality and I used a Little bit of it..the shit barely penetrated my skin it was OILY 24/7 just laying on my scalp..I doubt it works like they say it does


 
Remember that i have to put a clear recipe, to cover from short to longer hair otherwise it would be very confusing.
Once you start you will learn further ahead how much you need to cover the scalp.

This is the recipe i started with, and therefore is a safe way to start with and great result for me.
I still recommend to use the emu oil in the beginning, since it will give you a kick start, even if you have your doubts regarding it´s properties, like i have with your regime but i don´t have the need to mention it, since it´s your choice.

----------


## warner8

i agree, this is just a simple and basic recipe to follow. adjust as you go along. i think as long as you use each other ingredients in some proportion you are fine. not to knock other oils like diving hair oil which has like 20 ingredients, this is a simple recipe to follow.





> Remember that i have to put a clear recipe, to cover from short to longer hair otherwise it would be very confusing.
> Once you start you will learn further ahead how much you need to cover the scalp.
> 
> This is the recipe i started with, and therefore is a safe way to start with and great result for me.
> I still recommend to use the emu oil in the beginning, since it will give you a kick start, even if you have your doubts regarding it´s properties, like i have with your regime but i don´t have the need to mention it, since it´s your choice.

----------


## Soonbald

yes... the thing is I want to try the proven treatments first...I dont want to go ALL IN and put all my cards on the table and just use your regime...since I doubt it will help every balding guy...its not really "proven" only by YOU so far...also I Believe your fresh juicing everyday packed with fresh nutrients/vitamins helped you too and also the chorella powder or how to spell it helped some too...I know you said it kick started after using the oils..but your hair did infact look pretty damn dead there was some nutrients/vitamins missing in your body since your hair looked really BAD in the beginning...I cant really say anything you know BEST here...about your eating habits and all that stuff but you told me u smoked or drank alcohol or whatever..but im still using your oil and im gonna try it for a few months..the only bad thing is that I wont be able to know if it is the oils that works or the RU and minox...I know I should use ONE treatment first to see if it helps not use many treatments at once then I wont know which one that worked..BUT im running out on time here buddy...I cant afford to go ALL IN on unproven treatments..then if it doesnt work I will be very sad and angry at myself  that I didnt go with the proven treatments...I cant lose more hair..im on the verge of looking THIN all over...

----------


## Herbaliser

> i agree, this is just a simple and basic recipe to follow. adjust as you go along. i think as long as you use each other ingredients in some proportion you are fine. not to knock other oils like diving hair oil which has like 20 ingredients, this is a simple recipe to follow.


 Hi warner8,

Keep the recipe steady for at least a month or two, and trust me the oil amount is not a lot since they cooperate with the coriander and green tea and extracts (with their benefits as i mentioned earlier) when you mix them.

The coconut milk has a very high amount of manganese, and the coconut oil is for overall hair care to thicken the small hairs growing.
I think the reason for my success is that the scalp gets used to it and adjusts to it.

I did some minor changes after a couple of months, but this is how i started and after a while you will figure out what small changes you can add or remove, but keep the coriander and green tea.

After rinsing the remedy with water, just use the bronner soap itself again after to get rid of the oily hair, simple as that.

----------


## Herbaliser

> yes... the thing is I want to try the proven treatments first...I dont want to go ALL IN and put all my cards on the table and just use your regime...since I doubt it will help every balding guy...its not really "proven" only by YOU so far...also I Believe your fresh juicing everyday packed with fresh nutrients/vitamins helped you too and also the chorella powder or how to spell it helped some too...I know you said it kick started after using the oils..but your hair did infact look pretty damn dead there was some nutrients/vitamins missing in your body since your hair looked really BAD in the beginning...I cant really say anything you know BEST here...about your eating habits and all that stuff but you told me u smoked or drank alcohol or whatever..but im still using your oil and im gonna try it for a few months..the only bad thing is that I wont be able to know if it is the oils that works or the RU and minox...I know I should use ONE treatment first to see if it helps not use many treatments at once then I wont know which one that worked..BUT im running out on time here buddy...I cant afford to go ALL IN on unproven treatments..then if it doesnt work I will be very sad and angry at myself  that I didnt go with the proven treatments...I cant lose more hair..im on the verge of looking THIN all over...


 When did i mentioned drinking alcohol or smoking?
I have never smoked, and i drink sometimes in moderation but i have never mentioned it?

----------


## Herbaliser

Don´t make a fool of your self anymore Soonbald, since i noticed your other posts.
Probably you confused me with beating baldness https://www.baldtruthtalk.com/thread...nd-regrow-hair

I would highly recommend you to get of this forum, since probably he told you his before habits with you in person and you are exposing it.
No offence to beating baldness, and i´m happy for you and please share your information since it´s highly informative.

----------


## Soonbald

ya im on here too often it just stresses me out in the end...and I did confuse you with beating baldness somewhat...im sorry if I offended you tbh..I know naturall treatments CAN and DO work for some guys..."been reading the forums".. im still thankfull for the info u have given so far..ur giving people "hope" when all hope is lost...like in my case..well... take care!

----------


## PeteCZ

@Herbaliser
I understand I can replace the soap with local one, but is it this ingredient that makes stuff more solid? Because I used every other item and ended up with pretty liquid stuff.

----------


## Herbaliser

> @Herbaliser
> I understand I can replace the soap with local one, but is it this ingredient that makes stuff more solid? Because I used every other item and ended up with pretty liquid stuff.


 Hi Pete,

The liquid becomes more firm, and when you put in on your scalp, hair it lathers so it will stay.
Forgot to mention that i use a hair brush like this one http://www.dreamstime.com/royalty-fr...-image12217006
for easier applying, and then i use my fingers to massage it into my scalp.

----------


## Soonbald

here we go again...these "naturall" treatments which are "scalp massage" "boar brushing" "scalp exercising" and then we have herbalisers "oil treatment" check this site out of a guy that regrew hair after a few months of scalp massages.. and read the comments one guy there regrew his hair by doing "scalp exercises" by tom hagrety... http://jdmoyer.com/2015/04/13/hair/#comment-48202

----------


## burtandernie

MPB certainly has a natural remedy its called going bald and many men go that route. You guys should go look up immortal some on the regrowth forums who had his own web page and he preached the natural supplement route for many years spouting his evil big pharma spiels. He is gone now and that should tell you how well his regime worked for all the desperate men following him

----------


## warner8

i mean i think the natural route (oils and herbs) is fine in conjunction with minox/fin. all of the products that Herbaliser uses to make this concoction, nourish the hair, and I think will only enhance your regimen, not hurt it. 







> MPB certainly has a natural remedy its called going bald and many men go that route. You guys should go look up immortal some on the regrowth forums who had his own web page and he preached the natural supplement route for many years spouting his evil big pharma spiels. He is gone now and that should tell you how well his regime worked for all the desperate men following him

----------


## Herbaliser

> MPB certainly has a natural remedy its called going bald and many men go that route. You guys should go look up immortal some on the regrowth forums who had his own web page and he preached the natural supplement route for many years spouting his evil big pharma spiels. He is gone now and that should tell you how well his regime worked for all the desperate men following him


 I would not share my experience if it wouldn't work for me.
Shared a lot of pictures during my progress, and i´m still here after my first posts about 4 months ago.
You can research by your own, regarding how the big pharma industry works.

----------


## Herbaliser

> MPB certainly has a natural remedy its called going bald and many men go that route. You guys should go look up immortal some on the regrowth forums who had his own web page and he preached the natural supplement route for many years spouting his evil big pharma spiels. He is gone now and that should tell you how well his regime worked for all the desperate men following him


 I would not share my experience if it wouldn't work for me.
Shared a lot of pictures during my progress, and i´m still here after my first posts about 4 months ago.
You can research by your own, regarding how the big pharma industry works.

----------


## Herbaliser

It´s quiet obvious when hair transplant surgeons in this forum, promotes finesteride and that it´s only 2% or less that experience sides.
Do the math by your own how to sell products or services if you put a low percent of possible sides, you think it´s a minimal change for you to experience sides, but still you took the risk and you where one of the unlucky ones.

This was the major reason i started my natural remedy, since it can´t be patent and hair loss for me is not a cure it´s a treatment.
Quiet scary how we are affected by media shallowness, and how it effects our social lives and companies making profits from it.

----------


## WHTC Clinic

Brock.  You may need to start with your diet.  Saw palmetto and biotin are natural treatments.

----------


## Herbaliser

Biotin natural? http://www.webmd.com/vitamins-and-su...t-guide-biotin
The same goes to Saw palmetto since it´s extracted and meant for enlarged prostate: http://www.webmd.com/men/prostate-en...e-saw-palmetto

As the article says about Saw palmetto you cant get it from natural foods, since it´s a large prostate "extracted" treatment which has nothing to do with a natural treatment.

----------


## burtandernie

How is saw palmetto not a natural treatment? They are literally fruits off a palm tree doesnt get more natural than that.

----------


## Deal

There are many things that are not natural.  They don't exist in nature.  They only exist because mankind invented them.  C8

----------


## WHTC Clinic

> Brock.  You may need to start with your diet.  Saw palmetto and biotin are natural treatments.


 Biotin is found in many foods (e.g. salmon, liver,).  The body naturally needs and absorbs biotin.  Biotin is naturally produced and found in nature.

Saw palmetto is an herb which naturally grows and produces berries.  Saw palmetto is naturally produced and found in nature.  The berries are edible and in natural form.

By starting with a healthy balanced diet, nature treats with nutrition.

----------


## Herbaliser

> Biotin is found in many foods (e.g. salmon, liver,).  The body naturally needs and absorbs biotin.  Biotin is naturally produced and found in nature.
> 
> Saw palmetto is an herb which naturally grows and produces berries.  Saw palmetto is naturally produced and found in nature.  The berries are edible and in natural form.
> 
> By starting with a healthy balanced diet, nature treats with nutrition.


 Biotin is a supplement, and so is saw palmetto even if its from a natural recourse but still extracted to a pill form.
There is a big difference from eating or drinking your nutrient from whole food, than swallow a pill that goes out from your system without bigger notice.
But i have to admit that our whole food is weakening due to the chemical harvesting methods, that takes out most of the co-enzymes (factors) that are crucial for our bodies to actually gain the must needed nutrients.

Probably therefore also we digest more supplements than ever, and even if genetics is a factor for hair loss the processed food industry speeds it up and therefore we loose hair at earlier stages.
I try the best i can by using organic, ecological foods but usually the prices are thereafter and even those are not traceable if you don´t grow them in your back yard.

But still i would never use Fin, minox since they change your body system, and i would definitely go bald than interfere with my well being inside, than for superficial outside reasons that media created.
My scalp got used to my green topical remedy, since it triggers the actual area but probably could be even more efficient as stated above.

----------


## Herbaliser

> Biotin is found in many foods (e.g. salmon, liver,).  The body naturally needs and absorbs biotin.  Biotin is naturally produced and found in nature.
> 
> Saw palmetto is an herb which naturally grows and produces berries.  Saw palmetto is naturally produced and found in nature.  The berries are edible and in natural form.
> 
> By starting with a healthy balanced diet, nature treats with nutrition.


 Biotin is a supplement, and so is saw palmetto even if its from a natural recourse but still extracted to a pill form.
There is a big difference from eating or drinking your nutrient from whole food, than swallow a pill that goes out from your system without bigger notice.
But i have to admit that our whole food is weakening due to the chemical harvesting methods, that takes out most of the co-enzymes (factors) that are crucial for our bodies to actually gain the must needed nutrients.

Probably therefore also we digest more supplements than ever, and even if genetics is a factor for hair loss the processed food industry speeds it up and therefore we loose hair at earlier stages.
I try the best i can by using organic, ecological foods but usually the prices are thereafter and even those are not traceable if you don´t grow them in your back yard.

But still i would never use Fin, minox since they change your body system, and i would definitely go bald than interfere with my well being inside, than for superficial outside reasons that media created.
My scalp got used to my green topical remedy, since it triggers the actual area but probably could be even more efficient as stated above.

----------


## Herbaliser

> Biotin is found in many foods (e.g. salmon, liver,).  The body naturally needs and absorbs biotin.  Biotin is naturally produced and found in nature.
> 
> Saw palmetto is an herb which naturally grows and produces berries.  Saw palmetto is naturally produced and found in nature.  The berries are edible and in natural form.
> 
> By starting with a healthy balanced diet, nature treats with nutrition.


 Quiet funny recommendation, its like an internet based phone answering machine you got going on without any details regarding their efficiency. 
Natural path " saw palmetto, Biotin" and probably "Fin, Minox" for the others.

----------


## SunriseWarrior

Hello Herbaliser,

Is it okay if I take Chlorella mix together with Spirulina. Does it have any adverse effect on it, or is it simply another good additive?

And how important is the soap, can it be an organic shampoo, or will that hinder my results if its not that specific soap?

I'm going to give it a try, since my hair is Very similar to yours, both hairline, color and texture.

Hope you are doing well, and looking forward to receive a reply from you.

P.S Would like to know of your progress, any further regrowth?

----------


## Herbaliser

> Hello Herbaliser,
> 
> Is it okay if I take Chlorella mix together with Spirulina. Does it have any adverse effect on it, or is it simply another good additive?
> 
> And how important is the soap, can it be an organic shampoo, or will that hinder my results if its not that specific soap?
> 
> I'm going to give it a try, since my hair is Very similar to yours, both hairline, color and texture.
> 
> Hope you are doing well, and looking forward to receive a reply from you.
> ...


 Sorry for my late answer.
I actually use them both now like you are, Spirulina and Chlorella. (good stuff)
Just simplified my oils (not the coriander, coconut milk they have to be fresh) by keeping them in a jar.

I put 50/50 pumpkin seed oil/ olive oil and blend in 4 tea bags of green tea, and a handful of lapacho tee, and let them simmer to be hot without boiling them, for about 15 minutes to release there nutrition without destroying it.
Use a filter and pour in a bottle for easy usage.

I can fill in with pictures of my regrowth, and my snake oil treatment if you are interested how i use it?
Started on the the safe side by using a lot of oils, but i simplified them on my way since i started to see regrowth.
Still i grind (mush) the coriander and a bag of green tea.

----------


## Herbaliser

> Sorry for my late answer.
> I actually use them both now like you are, Spirulina and Chlorella. (good stuff)
> Just simplified my oils (not the coriander, coconut milk they have to be fresh) by keeping them in a jar.
> 
> I put 50/50 pumpkin seed oil/ olive oil and blend in 4 tea bags of green tea, and a handful of lapacho tee, and let them simmer to be hot without boiling them, for about 15 minutes to release there nutrition without destroying it.
> Use a filter and pour in a bottle for easy usage.
> 
> I can fill in with pictures of my regrowth, and my snake oil treatment if you are interested how i use it?
> Started on the the safe side by using a lot of oils, but i simplified them on my way since i started to see regrowth.
> Still i grind (mush) the coriander and a bag of green tea.


 Actually found an old picture with longer hair from my wifes camera.
This was how my hair looke before i shaved it, and before my treatment.

----------


## Herbaliser

Took a new picture in the bathroom.

----------


## burtandernie

> There are many things that are not natural.  They don't exist in nature.  They only exist because mankind invented them.  C8


 True but everything used to make finasteride is completely natural so then the end result isnt natural?

----------


## walrus

> Maybe finasteride molecule is not found in nature but every single thing in it is completely natural and found in nature every one of the atoms that compose it is probably completely natural. So part of it just depends where you draw that line. If something is composed of natural things it seems to me the end result would need to be natural too but the normal use of the term says it isnt. Kind of stupid.


 Exactly. Alcohol is also 'natural', which everyone knows is not exactly 'healthy' to consume.

----------


## Herbaliser

> Exactly. Alcohol is also 'natural', which everyone knows is not exactly 'healthy' to consume.


 Yours sarcasm has no effect, and please stick with your drugs and hope fore the best with sides included, and hopefully you can inhale a pill in the future that actually regrows hair also.
I actually managed to stop my hair loss and regrow hair, but there is no gain in it so it can never be be proven as a treatment or cure as you guys think it is.

----------


## Shunzu

Hi, just registered!

I like your postings and your attitude, you seem to be a cool guy! There will always be hate of people who believe drugs are better, for there are studies about them. I dont believe it, as in certain things I know for very sure that pharma-companies do everything to keep the population unhealthy. You do not see them going around curing people. That would ruin their business.

But well okay, seeing your progress made me register to thank you for all the photos you have taken and information given! The end of this month I get some money to buy all the ingridients of the topical you use. Apart from that I will try to buy some green things to eat and in general just have a very clean fresh natural unprocessed unsupplemented way of eating. 

I am 28, smoking and eating semi-healthy (but more on the supplement way), NW2-3 Vertex I think, but my hair was very very thick to begin with so it doesnt punch me that hard to the bald state, but still.

So my plan is this:

Stop smoking (ugh, cant promise that though of course)
Eating healthy (your green way mostly, but I will supplement with typical hair things like lysine, arginine, pumpkin seed oil, black tea and maybe some others)
Using your topical daily
maybe exercise too
Shoot a photo every month

If everything works out I can publish the photos and the exact nutrition in 6 months. I hope it works, but even if it works greatly, I think the people who swear on drugs will never believe and dont really want to change their lifestyle. But I will try hardcore, having photos and a "mission" hopefully makes things easier for me in the beginning. Maybe I will find some other things to add to your topical but on the other hand never change a running system!

Summary: I will do it your way, but also go more hardcore on the capsaicin, black tea, arginine (and so on) way! I will take photos of progress just to motivate myself!

Thanks for everything! Hope to hear and see more of your progress  :Smile:

----------


## Herbaliser

Hi Shunzu,

I simplified the oils by using olive, pumpkin oil mixed with lapacho, green tea.
The mixture i heat up (simmer, not boiling) for about 15 minutes then i keep it in a big bottle for easy usage.
If your interested i can put my refined topical recipe for you, that boosted my scalp more?

The coconut milk, oil and coriander, green tea is still the same though, for there own nutrition values and because they make a nice paste for easy applying.

----------


## greenz

Hey Herb,

Thanks for putting up this thread.  I would definitely love to hear the refined topical recipe.   So how important is the emu oil, it looks like you replaced it with other oils?   I would like to stay away from animal products as much as possible, so if emu isn't crucial i'm going to definitely give it a try.       Thanks again.

greenz.

----------


## SunriseWarrior

Herbaliser, wanted to ask you if you don't mind. What has made you simplify the oils. Was it the need to change the product as the old one was no longer working.

I also see you are now heating up the mixture. Would that apply in the same way to your initial oil mixture (emu oil, castor oil). Should I heat any of the components for better result?

Because you know, it took me quite a while to find all the ingredients where I am living, so throwing them away now (especially the emu oil) without using would be a big waste of time and money. So is there any way to sort of "maximise" the effect of the mixtures?

Me also, replied quite late, but happy seeing the topic getting back alive a bit  :Wink:

----------


## Herbaliser

I used emu oil and castor in the beginning to be on the safe side.
The oils themselves docent halt hair loss nor regrow either, but they help thicken the new hairs sprouting.
Pumpkin seed oil does a better job to thicken the hair, and the olive oil is a smooth cheap easy accessible oil.

My purpose was to find all my ingredients from a grocery store.
Please remember to use an organic coconut milk, oil since mostly the other ones are only extracted with almost non nutrition.
I´m definitely sure that we have hair loss in younger ages nowadays, due to all chemicals that we even put in the harvest stage for efficient growing.

I put 50/50 olive, pumpkin seed oil in a bowl, and for a half of liter oil i use 5 tea bags of green tea and a big handful of lapacho tea.
Let it simmer warm without boiling for about 15 minutes, and use a filter to pour the oil in a bottle for easy storage in the fridge.
I use 3 teaspoons of the oils as mentioned instead of emu or castor oil, and the rest is the same as mentioned earlier.

----------


## warner8

so no more fresh coriander? 


> I used emu oil and castor in the beginning to be on the safe side.
> The oils themselves docent halt hair loss nor regrow either, but they help thicken the new hairs sprouting.
> Pumpkin seed oil does a better job to thicken the hair, and the olive oil is a smooth cheap easy accessible oil.
> 
> My purpose was to find all my ingredients from a grocery store.
> Please remember to use an organic coconut milk, oil since mostly the other ones are only extracted with almost non nutrition.
> I´m definitely sure that we have hair loss in younger ages nowadays, due to all chemicals that we even put in the harvest stage for efficient growing.
> 
> I put 50/50 olive, pumpkin seed oil in a bowl, and for a half of liter oil i use 5 tea bags of green tea and a big handful of lapacho tea.
> ...

----------


## JSmith120

> I used emu oil and castor in the beginning to be on the safe side.
> The oils themselves docent halt hair loss nor regrow either, but they help thicken the new hairs sprouting.
> Pumpkin seed oil does a better job to thicken the hair, and the olive oil is a smooth cheap easy accessible oil.
> 
> My purpose was to find all my ingredients from a grocery store.
> Please remember to use an organic coconut milk, oil since mostly the other ones are only extracted with almost non nutrition.
> I´m definitely sure that we have hair loss in younger ages nowadays, due to all chemicals that we even put in the harvest stage for efficient growing.
> 
> I put 50/50 olive, pumpkin seed oil in a bowl, and for a half of liter oil i use 5 tea bags of green tea and a big handful of lapacho tea.
> ...


 You're wasting all that money and time bro. 
I agree, oils are good for hair. But it wont stop hairloss. 
Look at science, look at Dr. Cotsarelis studies. Prostaglandins. This is the main reason for hair loss.

----------


## Herbaliser

> so no more fresh coriander?


 Still use fresh coriander.

----------


## Herbaliser

> You're wasting all that money and time bro. 
> I agree, oils are good for hair. But it wont stop hairloss. 
> Look at science, look at Dr. Cotsarelis studies. Prostaglandins. This is the main reason for hair loss.


 Okay.

----------


## JSmith120

Just here to help!  :Smile:

----------


## Ghost631

********* Hair Clinic in Toronto is the best place to go for Scalp Micropigmentation.

----------


## SunriseWarrior

Thanks Herbaliser for the answer. I got all the ingredients you mentioned, including the Castile soap from Dr. Bronner.

I have a still a few questions which hopefully you can answer. My mission is same as yours, however I wanted to incorporate all these ingredients in sort of lifestyle, as I fully understand that the hairloss could be happening for the rest of my life, thus using these ingredients would be essential to keep my hair strong and be kept on my scalp. I do know that it may not help, but at least I would try it all.

My question consists in, could I take some of these ingedients as part of my diet. Such as drinking pumpkin seed oil or cooking on coconut oul, and maybe simply drinking more green tea. Im not saying that would replace my regimen of scalp mixute, just as an additive for my body to further strengthen my hair, from internal side of things.
Have you got any reccomendations to what include in your diet. I do juicing every other day (3 times a week). Ingredients include mostly berries, leafy greens and some almond milk. Can you reccomend anything extra to that?

Another question, which I had and you werent able to reply was about the heating aspect of the ingredients. The mixture which you provided initially, emu+castor+olive, should that be heated up or kept at room temperature?

About Matcha tee, I am using the powder version of it, which seems to be a stronger version of it. When mixing it with coriander, it seems to make a paste which is sticking to the bowl and so it makes it difficult to pour into the oils. Would you reccomend to pour some oil into the matcha tee with coriander, so it doesnt stick?

Another question was about the timing of the paste, and how long should it be kept on your scalp. You wrote that you keep it for 30min everyday, however most of the pastes are put for 90-120mins, such as for Onion paste and Castor oils. Have you tried those timings or was it just pure intuition which worked out to be best?

Final question is about washing/cleaning of the hair. I know that the mixture includes soap and the rinse, does it count for both washing off and cleaning the hair? I mean, should the hair be cleaned extra time, such as once or twice a week with an organic shampoo, or is it enough with just using the mixture?

Im saying this because my hair became quite itchy ever since I started your mixture and it seems I will have to clean the hair with something that would remove itches.

Anyways, I hope you can understand what I wrote. Forgive me if I am not writing in perfect english, as its not my first language. So I'm waiting for your reply.

----------


## luckyman70

Hi Herbalizer,
Great posts! thanks so much for sharing. Just to clarify, I can heat up olive , pumpkin, emu oil add the green tea and corrinder then store in fridge, but add the coconut milk fresh?

----------


## Herbaliser

> Just here to help!


 Probably a placebo effect for me, since it´s natural.

----------


## Herbaliser

> Thanks Herbaliser for the answer. I got all the ingredients you mentioned, including the Castile soap from Dr. Bronner.
> 
> I have a still a few questions which hopefully you can answer. My mission is same as yours, however I wanted to incorporate all these ingredients in sort of lifestyle, as I fully understand that the hairloss could be happening for the rest of my life, thus using these ingredients would be essential to keep my hair strong and be kept on my scalp. I do know that it may not help, but at least I would try it all.
> 
> My question consists in, could I take some of these ingedients as part of my diet. Such as drinking pumpkin seed oil or cooking on coconut oul, and maybe simply drinking more green tea. Im not saying that would replace my regimen of scalp mixute, just as an additive for my body to further strengthen my hair, from internal side of things.
> Have you got any reccomendations to what include in your diet. I do juicing every other day (3 times a week). Ingredients include mostly berries, leafy greens and some almond milk. Can you reccomend anything extra to that?
> 
> Another question, which I had and you werent able to reply was about the heating aspect of the ingredients. The mixture which you provided initially, emu+castor+olive, should that be heated up or kept at room temperature?
> 
> ...


 I skipped the castor and emu oil, since i wanted to find my ingredients from my grocery store.
Put 50/50 olive, pumpkin seed oil in a bowl (about half of liter in total), and add about 4-5 teared teabags of organic green tea, and a big handful of lapacho tea.
Let all these ingredients simmer warm without boiling for about 15 minutes, and use a filter to pour in a bottle for easy usage. (then you can leave in the fridge)

So my topical is, 3 tsp of the oil mentioned above, and then i use my pastel to grind one tea bag of green tea (not matcha), and about 10 leaves of fresh coriander, and stir with the oil.
Then i add 1 tsp coconut oil, 3 tsp of fresh coconut milk and 3 tsp of dr. bronners soap, and stir again.
Leave it in for 30 minutes, and rinse it of with lukewarm water, and nowadays a i use an organic (non SLS, parabene) shampoo to rinse the rest of instead of the same bronners soap added in the mixture.

I´m sorry for the confusion since it´s a not a simple pill intake, but i can put pictures exactly how i mix (my new) ingredients if that will help.
My intake diet docent have coconut at all, since i´m only slow juicing greens (spinach, cucumber, celery), and carrots every other day (with, chlorella and spirulina powder aside)
I know it sounds a lot , but ones you have them it´s not expensive at all, since the greens i just purchase from a grocery store (organic) or closely grown without chemicals that they use for efficient growing.

----------


## Herbaliser

Forgot one thing.
This topical seems more efficient used every other day, and not every day as i mentioned earlier, since my hair gets thicker without using soap every day.

----------


## JSmith120

May I see before and after pictures Herbaliser??

----------


## JSmith120

EDIT

Just saw photos. Dont notice any difference bro.

----------


## JSmith120

EDIT AGAIN

I notice a difference. Keep it going!

----------


## Herbaliser

> EDIT
> 
> Just saw photos. Dont notice any difference bro.


 I know.
I should put Fin, Minox as my treatment, to see a difference.

----------


## robjacksen

> I know.
> I should put Fin, Minox as my treatment, to see a difference.


 If you could post the pictures of the process, that would be great! I read all your posts but am still a little tiny bit confused. One small q out of my many questions I have is this...If I'm going off your initial routine, I don't heat up the oils or any of the ingredients at any point right?

----------


## greenz

Herb,  Please post pictures of your new mix... Also i thought you said to use matcha in place of the green tea bags in a earlier post....? I just bought a bag so was wondering where it belongs in your regime..

Thanks

----------


## Herbaliser

> Herb,  Please post pictures of your new mix... Also i thought you said to use matcha in place of the green tea bags in a earlier post....? I just bought a bag so was wondering where it belongs in your regime..
> 
> Thanks


 Picture of the mix,lapacho and the tea bags that actually is blended matcha tea without me knowing.
I bought matcha before but in small jar, and the tea bags i bought in grocery store, because as mentioned now all my ingredients is bought from the grocery.
For half of liter finished oil i pour 2,5 dl pumpkin seed oil, olive oil in a pot.
Add one big handful lapacho tea, and 5 (matcha) green tea bags and let it simmer warm and stir for about 15 minutes.
Use a filter and pour the substance in air tight glass jar, and keep it in the fridge.
The oil is brown but as soon as you add coconut oil, milk and the mushed coriander green tea it reacts and turns green directly.

Found a picture taken in the beginning of June when i let i grow a little since i started seeing results.
As you can see it was quiet thin in the middle region since the new hairs growing begins from the sides and advances to the middle area.
My location is different since i moved.

----------


## VegetaDBZ

Wow... 

Great results man....!

----------


## robjacksen

> Picture of the mix,lapacho and the tea bags that actually is blended matcha tea without me knowing.
> I bought matcha before but in small jar, and the tea bags i bought in grocery store, because as mentioned now all my ingredients is bought from the grocery.
> For half of liter finished oil i pour 2,5 dl pumpkin seed oil, olive oil in a pot.
> Add one big handful lapacho tea, and 5 (matcha) green tea bags and let it simmer warm and stir for about 15 minutes.
> Use a filter and pour the substance in air tight glass jar, and keep it in the fridge.


 
Thank you for all the help! Two small q's...What type of filter do you use? Also, how much of the premixed (oil/tea) do you use for each time you're ready to mix in the milk/corriander/etc..

----------


## Herbaliser

> Thank you for all the help! Two small q's...What type of filter do you use? Also, how much of the premixed (oil/tea) do you use for each time you're ready to mix in the milk/corriander/etc..


 Hi robjacksen,

I use a simple kitchen filter like tis one https://www.google.se/search?q=kitch...1gnXLdSSZAM%3A

I pour 3 tsp of the oil as mentioned in a small jar, and then i use the pestle to crush about 10 leaves of fresh coriander with one bag of green tea, and put in the oil and stir again, then put one tsp organic coconut oil and 3 tsp organic coconut milk and 3 tsp castile soap, and stir again.
The mixture will lather nicely on to your hair, scalp and put a shower cap on for 30 minutes.
Rinse it first of with water and then put an SLS, parabene free shampoo of your choice to rinse the rest off.

----------


## Herbaliser

Forgot to mention that it´s a good idea to put the topical on the sides also.
The regrowth i have is like newborn hair that i had in my youth, so it takes over the dead fuzzy hair. 
As you can see from the pictures it looks like i colored my hair only on the top, and it grows incredibly fast.

Probably there is difference comparing using drugs, since the drugs changes your body system (fooling your scalp), but this remedy is like a new beginning for your scalp.

----------


## SunriseWarrior

Hey herbaliser, have yet another question for you  :Smile: 

What is your stance on Saw Palmetto. I know, its mostly sold as medicine and doesn't look to be any natural, but would you say that taking it alongside your topical could help overall regrowth?

Btw, today I started noticing some regrowth for the first time, nothing special... could be different lighting, but put a smile on my face  :Smile:

----------


## Herbaliser

> Hey herbaliser, have yet another question for you 
> 
> What is your stance on Saw Palmetto. I know, its mostly sold as medicine and doesn't look to be any natural, but would you say that taking it alongside your topical could help overall regrowth?
> 
> Btw, today I started noticing some regrowth for the first time, nothing special... could be different lighting, but put a smile on my face


 Never used saw palmetto, and i think you can only take it as a supplement?
We stopped using supplements because your body needs co vitamins, minerals, enzymes.

Greens, herbs, food have those complex factors, to actually gain the nutrients stated, and therefore your body docent know how handle the supplement correctly.
I started on the safe side to use castor, emu oil with quiet good result, but the boost came from the heated pumpkin, olive oil, green (matcha), lapacho tea to release their benefits (without boiling otherwise it destroys the enzymes)

And the coconut oil, milk and fresh coriander has there own vital vitamin, mineral purpose.
They match perfectly together, since they oxide on your scalp.

----------


## SunriseWarrior

Thank you for the reply Herbaliser

I think I will do emu+castor+olive oils for the first few months and then will change to your heated oils once I get the most out of those.

Just was wondering Herbaliser, are you drinking any tea? And if you do, which one would you reccomend? I wanted to know as the mainstream tees come with quite a few undesirable ingredients, one of which is sugar. 

So which tea would you reccomend drinking in order to keep your body healthy, together with your hair  :Wink: 

Hope to receive an answer from you Herbaliser.

----------


## Herbaliser

> Thank you for the reply Herbaliser
> 
> I think I will do emu+castor+olive oils for the first few months and then will change to your heated oils once I get the most out of those.
> 
> Just was wondering Herbaliser, are you drinking any tea? And if you do, which one would you reccomend? I wanted to know as the mainstream tees come with quite a few undesirable ingredients, one of which is sugar. 
> 
> So which tea would you reccomend drinking in order to keep your body healthy, together with your hair 
> 
> Hope to receive an answer from you Herbaliser.


 I don´t drink that much tea, but an regular organic green tea should be fine.
Would definitely recommend a slow juicer or at least to drink chlorella (eliminates grey hair for example), spirulina in daily basis.  
I juice spinach, celery, cucumber and carrots now and then, and i have never been close to have a fever nor a simple flue.

It´s definitely worth the purchase of a slow juicer because my health is on top, and it inspired my to create a topical remedy that has fresh ingredients instead of using so called bottled snake oils.
I believe in the enzyme, oxidation progress happening on the scalp using fresh ingredients, and prepared snake oils docent work because the nutrients stated is almost non.

Is the same with juicing since once you crush a simple spinach leave it starts to oxide, so you have to drink it directly to gain the nutrient from it, and therefore i created the topical due to the enzyme, oxidation progress.

----------


## SunriseWarrior

@Herbaliser

Concerning your comment on Saw Palmetto, it does come only as a supplement in capsule form, but what I thought could be done was opening up the capsules and adding the powder into the coriander and tea. Could make it even more powerful it seems, as it's known that it blocks DHT pretty well.

I use a juicer also, however I can't seem to get anything out of spinach or parsley... it seems like I am getting only a few drops of it, while I'm sure you could get more.

----------


## Herbaliser

> @Herbaliser
> 
> Concerning your comment on Saw Palmetto, it does come only as a supplement in capsule form, but what I thought could be done was opening up the capsules and adding the powder into the coriander and tea. Could make it even more powerful it seems, as it's known that it blocks DHT pretty well.
> 
> I use a juicer also, however I can't seem to get anything out of spinach or parsley... it seems like I am getting only a few drops of it, while I'm sure you could get more.


 Docent matter if you open the capsules, since the saw palmetto is extracted already so it´s still a supplement.
To gain most outcome and nutrients of greens or fruits you need a slow RPM (rotation per minute) juicer.

----------


## greenz

Hey Herb..  Thanks for the explanation...  Whats your thoughts on Hemp Oil?  Would it be a good addition to the Olive and Pumpkin oils or perhaps replacing Olive with Hemp?   Also is it 2.5 dl of each Olive and Pumpkin oils?

Thanks

----------


## Herbaliser

> Hey Herb..  Thanks for the explanation...  Whats your thoughts on Hemp Oil?  Would it be a good addition to the Olive and Pumpkin oils or perhaps replacing Olive with Hemp?   Also is it 2.5 dl of each Olive and Pumpkin oils?
> 
> Thanks


 Hi greenz,

The hemp oil should be perfectly fine.
Olive oil works like a carrier, for the lapacho, green tea that does the actual job, and hemp oil itself has more nutritional benefits for the hair.
The reason i use olive oil is because it´s easy to get, quiet cheap and withstands heat, but so should the hemp oil also since it docent reach boiling point.
So you can replace the olive to hemp oil instead and use 2,5 dl each.

----------


## Herbaliser

Just an unnecessary picture of my new haircut.
My progress certainly got a boost after the heated lapacho, green tea mixture.
Not going to experiment anymore, so i´m going to stick with this remedy.

----------


## greenz

Hey Herb,

Looking good. def see a difference from your first pics... How long have you been doing this treatment?  So you notice the heating process gave it an extra boost?   
I just started mine yesterday, with hemp oil instead of olive...  Still waiting on the Lapacho, it was hard for me to obtain here in the States, but I did find it under a different name...

----------


## Herbaliser

> Hey Herb,
> 
> Looking good. def see a difference from your first pics... How long have you been doing this treatment?  So you notice the heating process gave it an extra boost?   
> I just started mine yesterday, with hemp oil instead of olive...  Still waiting on the Lapacho, it was hard for me to obtain here in the States, but I did find it under a different name...


 Started experimenting in April, with fair results and tried to optimize it.
Not easy of course since it takes time to see results, but first signs where that my hair stopped falling, and then small hair popping up.
The heated lapacho, green tea did give a boost for the small hairs, and hair quality in general.

I can now buy the lapacho tea in a grocery store nearby, and it´s great because people here has opened their eyes regarding healthy food.
Big organic, ecological sections in the stores, and the prices are getting closer to the chemically harvested ones, and we have plenty of local farmers that sells their veggies, fruits in a weekends on a market.

How is it the progress going of healthy food in your place?

----------


## greenz

i will definitely do the heat method i soon as my lapacho tea arrives.   Thats good to hear you got better access to farmers markets and organics.   Here its fairly easy to find organic produce, but the price is a bit higher. But well worth it, it also tastes better and don't have to worry about pesticides/ GMOs..    There are more and more stores starting to carry organics items even in mainstream super markets which is good.   I've been on the healthy tip mostly plant based since about 2007 and im totally loving it..    

Whats the logic in using coconut milk?

----------


## Herbaliser

Coconut milk is very rich in manganese, and other minerals: http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/...roducts/3113/2
But usually only the organic ones has the nutrition stated since the others are extracted (powder used), and the color from real coconut milk is grayish and not silky white.

Like you mentioned organic food tastes so much better, and higher in nutrition.
We cut down our meat consumption, and soon we will stop eating it since we got a reality check.
The meat industry and our consumption, destroys us and our planet.
Huge areas with cattle fed with gene manipulated beans for example = forest waste, enormous water supply etc.... and our biggest environmental threat, but hushed since our demand is big money. (sorry of topic)

----------


## SunriseWarrior

Hello Herbaliser. Been really busy this week, couldn't be active on forums.

Yeah, the diet is so important, some people really don't get how many benefits it can bring. Starting from actually feeling better and lighter after eating and finishing with long-term effects of better heath and longevity overall.
In my case I started cutting down red meats, so now I'm down to 1 time a week, however I like to eat meat as it's so tasty and flavourish. I tried to go vegetarian, but the food just didn't seem to taste good and I dropped that idea (for now).

However in the recent days of doing the topical I noticed that I can't simply wash out the oils and my head keeps being oily and looks as if I haven't washed it in a week. Does same happen to you or are you able to wash it out with just plain water? I'm saying this, so maybe I should use some extra Dr. Bronners soap to wash the oils out completely?

What is your take on this?

----------


## Herbaliser

> Hello Herbaliser. Been really busy this week, couldn't be active on forums.
> 
> Yeah, the diet is so important, some people really don't get how many benefits it can bring. Starting from actually feeling better and lighter after eating and finishing with long-term effects of better heath and longevity overall.
> In my case I started cutting down red meats, so now I'm down to 1 time a week, however I like to eat meat as it's so tasty and flavourish. I tried to go vegetarian, but the food just didn't seem to taste good and I dropped that idea (for now).
> 
> However in the recent days of doing the topical I noticed that I can't simply wash out the oils and my head keeps being oily and looks as if I haven't washed it in a week. Does same happen to you or are you able to wash it out with just plain water? I'm saying this, so maybe I should use some extra Dr. Bronners soap to wash the oils out completely?
> 
> What is your take on this?


 Hi,

Just use an organic shampoo after to rinse it off.
The Dr, bronners is excellent to create foam on this remedy but i realized also that i have to rinse of by using shampoo.

I use these products http://www.urtekramsverige.se/produk...produkter/haar
But probably you can find similar in your area.
Just hanging on this forum because of you guys.

----------


## SunriseWarrior

> Hi,
> 
> Just use an organic shampoo after to rinse it off.
> The Dr, bronners is excellent to create foam on this remedy but i realized also that i have to rinse of by using shampoo.
> 
> I use these products http://www.urtekramsverige.se/produk...produkter/haar
> But probably you can find similar in your area.
> Just hanging on this forum because of you guys.


 Okay, so I suppose any organic, non paraben shampoo should do.

One thing I forgot to ask. What time of day should I do the topical, or it doesn't really matter?

----------


## Herbaliser

> Okay, so I suppose any organic, non paraben shampoo should do.
> 
> One thing I forgot to ask. What time of day should I do the topical, or it doesn't really matter?


 Keep in mind the coconut milk life span, and the coriander.
So use them in 5 days in a row for example, and keep it off for two days to start again.

----------


## SunriseWarrior

> Keep in mind the coconut milk life span, and the coriander.
> So use them in 5 days in a row for example, and keep it off for two days to start again.


 Yes, I buy new coriander and coconut milk every sunday, open them on monday and finish by friday  :Smile:  Thank god they aren't expensive. So I use the topical 5 days a week.

Btw, have you thought about adding peppers to your topical, such as Cayenne pepper? I heard it helps attract more blood flow to scalp area.

I suppose it acts by attracting more blood into scalp, making the hair follicles have more blood and oxygen, which should help the remedy even more. I think it will make same "kick" as hot oils, but would act for longer, since the "hotness" for spicy products can last for hours.

----------


## Herbaliser

> Yes, I buy new coriander and coconut milk every sunday, open them on monday and finish by friday  Thank god they aren't expensive. So I use the topical 5 days a week.
> 
> Btw, have you thought about adding peppers to your topical, such as Cayenne pepper? I heard it helps attract more blood flow to scalp area.
> 
> I suppose it acts by attracting more blood into scalp, making the hair follicles have more blood and oxygen, which should help the remedy even more. I think it will make same "kick" as hot oils, but would act for longer, since the "hotness" for spicy products can last for hours.


 No i have not tried using peppers, it´s easy to add more ingredients , but they can also degrade the actual ones used, since at least i found a good balance.
You can try but i would not recommend it.

----------


## Herbaliser

> Hey Herb,
> 
> Looking good. def see a difference from your first pics... How long have you been doing this treatment?  So you notice the heating process gave it an extra boost?   
> I just started mine yesterday, with hemp oil instead of olive...  Still waiting on the Lapacho, it was hard for me to obtain here in the States, but I did find it under a different name...


 Tried to take a new picture of my temple regarding my boost.
Temples are getting lower and i have faster regrowth, and a big amount of vellus hairs almost looking like their are growing what i understand is impossible.   

Reason i chose Pau D'Arco (lapacho) also was due to it´s anti oxidant, fungal effects and minerals like iron, magnesium etc.. used by several Indian tribes for a long time for a variety of treatments for example.     

Also the heating process helps, to release their nutrition better with the importance in mind not to boil.

----------


## SunriseWarrior

> Tried to take a new picture of my temple regarding my boost.
> Temples are getting lower and i have faster regrowth, and a big amount of vellus hairs almost looking like their are growing what i understand is impossible.   
> 
> Reason i chose Pau D'Arco (lapacho) also was due to it´s anti oxidant, fungal effects and minerals like iron, magnesium etc.. used by several Indian tribes for a long time for a variety of treatments for example.     
> 
> Also the heating process helps, to release their nutrition better with the importance in mind not to boil.


 Congrats on the results bro! Hope you get lots more new hair  :Smile: 

Yeah, I also bought some Pau D'Arco today, but I want to stick to your first remedy first to make sure to "follow all your steps" (I know poor logic).

----------


## Herbaliser

> Congrats on the results bro! Hope you get lots more new hair 
> 
> Yeah, I also bought some Pau D'Arco today, but I want to stick to your first remedy first to make sure to "follow all your steps" (I know poor logic).


 Thanks,

We have a lot amazing stuff in nature that is actually meant for us.
Just tried a different approach to hair loss since it´s a treatment and not a cure.
I posted my experience due to my regrowth, but i was shocked how the hair loss business works nowadays, and how the companies try to benefit from it like Merck, and they did due to our fear of loosing hair.

It is clear for me that you can´t fool your body thinking otherwise, and i´m glad that at least you and greenz are trying this approach, to cooperate with your body instead with non sides.

----------


## alfon

@Herbaliser,

having come from another similar 'arena', I really understand what you say about interests and I agree 100%.

Could you tell me what protocol is working for you right now?. 

Cheers!

----------


## Herbaliser

> @Herbaliser,
> 
> having come from another similar 'arena', I really understand what you say about interests and I agree 100%.
> 
> Could you tell me what protocol is working for you right now?. 
> 
> Cheers!


 Hi Alfon,

Page 15,16 describes my final topical treatment, and i take 2 tsp of chlorella, spirulina powder every morning and green juice from time to time.
As mentioned the heated oils with Pau D'Arco, green tea gave the topical more energy to my scalp.

----------


## SunriseWarrior

> Hi Alfon,
> 
> Page 15,16 describes my final topical treatment, and i take 2 tsp of chlorella, spirulina powder every morning and green juice from time to time.
> As mentioned the heated oils with Pau D'Arco, green tea gave the topical more energy to my scalp.


 Hm, 2 tsp of chlorella... I can't get them to mix in just a half of cup, it keeps sticking on my spoon and I end up throwing unmixed stuff away. Do you really have to put 2 tsp, because really I can't get so much in.

P.S I drink 1 tsp in the morning and 1 tsp in the evening.

----------


## Herbaliser

Thanks Greenz, and SunriceWarrior for believing in this with your open minds, and trust me it´s going to work for you.
I found my regime and i thought why not share it, but it also made me very clear how the society and companies made people marionettes, but at least you understand the picture.

----------


## robjacksen

> Thanks Greenz, and SunriceWarrior for believing in this with your open minds, and trust me it´s going to work for you.
> I found my regime and i thought why not share it, but it also made me very clear how the society and companies made people marionettes, but at least you understand the picture.


 I posted two pics below, does it look like I'm mixing it right? I'm trying to do your original method for now and then will progress to the heated one after getting this part down. 

The first pic is the green tea and corriander leaves before being mushed. The second pic as after I mushed the leaves and bag of green tea together. It doesn't really turn into a paste though, which makes me think I'm doing something wrong?

----------


## greenz

> Thanks Greenz, and SunriceWarrior for believing in this with your open minds, and trust me it´s going to work for you.
> I found my regime and i thought why not share it, but it also made me very clear how the society and companies made people marionettes, but at least you understand the picture.


 
Hey Herb, Thanks bro..  This is a great thing you're doing here.. I sure hope to see some results like yours in the near future..    I will definitely keep up with it, My Lapacho came in and i just made my heated batch of oil so i'm in business!...    The only thing is my finished product is a bit watery, i think its because i'm using powder matcha...   The only thing thats left is shower cap. and I should be set...

I've also started the Chlorella and Spirulina every morning.. Its a bit hard getting used to the taste/smell.. But recently i've been mixing it with Orange Juice and its not as bad... I've also been doing only 1 tsp a day of either of the 2.. I drink Chlorella one day and the next day Spirullina.. At least until i get used to it, then i'll increase the amount...

----------


## polios

@Herbaliser 

I will try your natural stuff, too. I am no the best cook so I do not know if I will get everything right but the results you have seem to be worth to try to get better at that. 

I was actually searching for some topical solution because Minoxidil does not seem to work with me for too much. At least I could not see any difference.

----------


## Herbaliser

> I posted two pics below, does it look like I'm mixing it right? I'm trying to do your original method for now and then will progress to the heated one after getting this part down. 
> 
> The first pic is the green tea and corriander leaves before being mushed. The second pic as after I mushed the leaves and bag of green tea together. It doesn't really turn into a paste though, which makes me think I'm doing something wrong?
> 
> Attachment 42105Attachment 42106


 Add more coriander leaves since they get the paste moist.
It´s hard to describe since the leaves vary in size, but add more of them then you'll get the hang of it.

----------


## Herbaliser

> Hey Herb, Thanks bro..  This is a great thing you're doing here.. I sure hope to see some results like yours in the near future..    I will definitely keep up with it, My Lapacho came in and i just made my heated batch of oil so i'm in business!...    The only thing is my finished product is a bit watery, i think its because i'm using powder matcha...   The only thing thats left is shower cap. and I should be set...
> 
> I've also started the Chlorella and Spirulina every morning.. Its a bit hard getting used to the taste/smell.. But recently i've been mixing it with Orange Juice and its not as bad... I've also been doing only 1 tsp a day of either of the 2.. I drink Chlorella one day and the next day Spirullina.. At least until i get used to it, then i'll increase the amount...


 Docent matter if it´s watery, since the coconut oil, milk, coriander paste and dr.bronner soap helps it thicken up, and as soon you put in your scalp it lathers so it will stay there.
You can use it without a shower cap also, but it oxides a lot quicker due to the air, and turns from green to brown quicker.

A good tip is when you put the shower cap on, is to pressure the cap on your hair,scalp with your fingers so it spreads evenly all over your scalp.

----------


## Herbaliser

> @Herbaliser 
> 
> I will try your natural stuff, too. I am no the best cook so I do not know if I will get everything right but the results you have seem to be worth to try to get better at that. 
> 
> I was actually searching for some topical solution because Minoxidil does not seem to work with me for too much. At least I could not see any difference.


 I´m not the best cook either, but you will get the hang of it, and just ask me if it docent work properly.

----------


## Eire1980

Excellent results herbaliser..delighted for you.

I have started adding a natural topical..I don't think it will do any harm so why not

Cold pressed pumpkin seed oil
Organic coconut oil
Chlorella power
Organic Matcha green tea powder
Cayenne powder

Mix it up slap it on..will see what happens
Any feedback appreciated..

----------


## Herbaliser

> @Herbaliser 
> 
> I will try your natural stuff, too. I am no the best cook so I do not know if I will get everything right but the results you have seem to be worth to try to get better at that. 
> 
> I was actually searching for some topical solution because Minoxidil does not seem to work with me for too much. At least I could not see any difference.


 Tried Minoxidil many years ago, but the sides got to my quickly and turned me to a zombie so i just accepted my hair loss.
Like i mentioned the reason i started experimenting with this topical, was our increased healthy green intake, and too much spare time.

I was surprised that hair loss became a cure topic, and how locked and narrow the options are.
Of course genetics is a huge part but it docent mean that we cannot treat it, and the only proven treatments are drugs with vague results and a lottery when it comes to sides.

I got interested after i read about fresh juicing, and how vital it is to drink it directly due to oxidation.
So basically my treatment is to gain the maximum amount of vitamins, minerals of the ingredients used.
As soon as the coriander is mushed it brakes it´s cell walls, and the Pau D'Arco tea that releases it´s nutrients best when simmered warm, so i thought why not use oils instead of water in the heating process as a carrier.

----------


## SunriseWarrior

@Herbaliser

What was your regimen/routine for your previous (Emu oil) mixture? At what time of the day and which days of the week did you use it?

I'm only asking to see how that compares to mine. I am doing Mon-Fri and then on Saturday Sunday I relax.

Hope to get a reply from you soon. Thanks.

----------


## Herbaliser

> @Herbaliser
> 
> What was your regimen/routine for your previous (Emu oil) mixture? At what time of the day and which days of the week did you use it?
> 
> I'm only asking to see how that compares to mine. I am doing Mon-Fri and then on Saturday Sunday I relax.
> 
> Hope to get a reply from you soon. Thanks.


 Mon-Fri is what i do also since 5 days is about the life span of the coconut milk kept in the fridge.
Evening or morning docent matter, but i do it every morning at approximately same our, and drink the chlorella, spirulina also.
So if evenings is better for you keep doing it at evenings, as i believe in the rhythm like trying to eat your meals at the same our.

But i really advice you to use the heated Pau D'Arco, green tea treatment when your out of emu oil.
Gives faster results, and the only downside is a ridiculously fast hair growth.

----------


## Herbaliser

Two weeks after my hair cut.
My wife was amazed about the regrowth and the hair growth by its own, so i had to take a picture to inspire you guys for trying this, since hair loss is a treatment and not a cure.

----------


## Herbaliser

Since i did another batch of the heated Pau D'Arco,green tea i remembered a good tip.
After a while when the teas has reacted, a green foam will appear on the surface, and after that it´s ready to pour in the glass jar.

----------


## polios

Really nice growth. Perhaps I will also update some time about the progress with my regimen.

----------


## Herbaliser

> Really nice growth. Perhaps I will also update some time about the progress with my regimen.


 Would be appreciated, and hopefully some others trying this will do the same.

----------


## sayian

Hello Herbaliser,

I salute your initiative and that you shared this.

Question : I want to start the regime but you showed two different recipes (I followed up the story) , should I start with the first regime 


> I pour 1 tsp emu oil , 1 tsp olive oil, 2 tsp castor oil, into a small bowl.


  or with 


> I put 50/50 olive, pumpkin seed oil in a bowl, and for a half of liter oil i use 5 tea bags of green tea and a big handful of lapacho tea.


  ? And why ? 

Thank you, Alex

----------


## ghostrider

Anyone experience with eccg green tea extract?

Is it helping for overall health or in slowing hairloss too?

----------


## Herbaliser

> Hello Herbaliser,
> 
> I salute your initiative and that you shared this.
> 
> Question : I want to start the regime but you showed two different recipes (I followed up the story) , should I start with the first regime  or with  ? And why ? 
> 
> Thank you, Alex


 Hi sayian,

Start with the latest one (second one), since i saw a quiet dramatic boost in my regrowth, and overall hair quality.
I kept the coriander, coconut due to their properties but i wanted to get the most of the green matcha, Pau D'Arco nutrients, and by heating them without boiling maximizes their properties.

I´m glad that you are trying this, and i would be grateful if you could document your progress.

----------


## sayian

Thanks man  :Big Grin: 

Btw. did your hair turn a bit lighter after this ? by looking at your pics it seems so

----------


## Herbaliser

> Thanks man 
> 
> Btw. did your hair turn a bit lighter after this ? by looking at your pics it seems so


 I had to use some chamomile spray to lighten the hair a little.
Since the new hair growing has the same color when i was a kid, little darker and reddish so it has a different shade than on the sides. 

I started to put the remedy on the sides also, since it (heals) the beard like fuzziness where the side-burns begins.

----------


## Herbaliser

> I had to use some chamomile spray to lighten the hair a little.
> Since the new hair growing has the same color when i was a kid, little darker and reddish so it has a different shade than on the sides. 
> 
> I started to put the remedy on the sides also, since it (heals) the beard like fuzziness where the side-burns begins.


 As you can see by these early photos, when i started to see results.

----------


## polios

Wow your hair really looks much better now than on these pictures and this with longer hair. I wish my hair looked that nice when it is longer. I keep my hair short and it looks better that way.

----------


## Herbaliser

I did not know the seriousness in hair loss and the treatments thereafter.
The pictures taken where for my own curiousness since i started noticing white hairs popping up, and therefore i did not bother with exact lighting, angle etc....

So i just posted my experience, since maybe it could be helpful, but i realized by posts in this and others the mathematical calculations of either drugs or supplements people tries amazed me.
Mine is simplistic but at the same time way more complex than drugs or supplements, regarding nutrients and their vital co-factors, co-enzymes.

Found some other old pictures for comparison, to show because many stated it´s only my hair length that gives impression of hair regrowth.
The next to last on shows almost the same length i have now, but still clearly visible scalp through the hair, when i let it grow without enough regrowth.

----------


## SunriseWarrior

Herbaliser,

I was wondering if there is a difference between the powder version of Matcha tea and Tea Bags version. Powder is MUCH more expensive than bags, and I don't get why.

Could you let me know if you know the reason why, or would it make any difference for the topical.

Hope to get a reply from you soon.

----------


## Herbaliser

> Herbaliser,
> 
> I was wondering if there is a difference between the powder version of Matcha tea and Tea Bags version. Powder is MUCH more expensive than bags, and I don't get why.
> 
> Could you let me know if you know the reason why, or would it make any difference for the topical.
> 
> Hope to get a reply from you soon.


 You don´t need the 100% pure powder from young leaves as they mention, since it´s marketing like everything else.
This one as i use works perfectly with the other ingredients : http://www.pukkaherbs.com/pukka-prod...-matcha-green/

Like drugs and supplements the matcha tea industry is the same, and i would love to have some fresh green leaves, but the coriander leaves takes care of the enzyme progress perfectly well.

----------


## SunriseWarrior

> You don´t need the 100% pure powder from young leaves as they mention, since it´s marketing like everything else.
> This one as i use works perfectly with the other ingredients : http://www.pukkaherbs.com/pukka-prod...-matcha-green/
> 
> Like drugs and supplements the matcha tea industry is the same, and i would love to have some fresh green leaves, but the coriander leaves takes care of the enzyme progress perfectly well.


 Yes, I'm also using Supreme Matcha Green, but I tried both and the powder seems to be more difficult to mix with coriander.

Btw, I also tried to replace Olive oil with Hemp oil and it DIDN'T work. The scalp became really dry and even created some kind of crust or peel which I could feel everytime I frown my forehead.

So for me Olive oil seems like a better option.

----------


## Herbaliser

> Yes, I'm also using Supreme Matcha Green, but I tried both and the powder seems to be more difficult to mix with coriander.
> 
> Btw, I also tried to replace Olive oil with Hemp oil and it DIDN'T work. The scalp became really dry and even created some kind of crust or peel which I could feel everytime I frown my forehead.
> 
> So for me Olive oil seems like a better option.


 The oils are carriers, so keep with the olive, pumpkin seed oils.

----------


## SunriseWarrior

> The oils are carriers, so keep with the olive, pumpkin seed oils.


 I drink pumpkin seed oil every other day, don't have it in the topical as of yet.

Btw, I also use Castor oil from Pukka and the Coconut oil and milk I use from company called Biona.

Wanted to ask you Herbaliser, how do you apply your solution. Do you just put it on your hair, or you massage it into scalp?

----------


## Herbaliser

> I drink pumpkin seed oil every other day, don't have it in the topical as of yet.
> 
> Btw, I also use Castor oil from Pukka and the Coconut oil and milk I use from company called Biona.
> 
> Wanted to ask you Herbaliser, how do you apply your solution. Do you just put it on your hair, or you massage it into scalp?


 Don´t drink the oils, and i used castor oil before but like i mentioned they are only for hair thickening purpose.
I started my regime on the safe side by using oils recommended for hair, but they don´t trigger the root cause and therefore i simplified it.
I can put my step by step routine with pictures tomorrow if you are interested?

----------


## SunriseWarrior

> Don´t drink the oils, and i used castor oil before but like i mentioned they are only for hair thickening purpose.
> I started my regime on the safe side by using oils recommended for hair, but they don´t trigger the root cause and therefore i simplified it.
> I can put my step by step routine with pictures tomorrow if you are interested?


 Yes, the step by step would be Epic. I always like when you put images bro! Would be great to know how you apply the tropical  :Smile:

----------


## Herbaliser

I will.
Like i mentioned before hair loss is not a cure based phenomenon, and yeas genetics has a part of it but that docent mean it´s not treatable.
Still amazed though how far we are willing to go by using drugs, and the pharma companies and hair transplant doctors made this a huge business.

----------


## SunriseWarrior

> I will.
> Like i mentioned before hair loss is not a cure based phenomenon, and yeas genetics has a part of it but that docent mean it´s not treatable.
> Still amazed though how far we are willing to go by using drugs, and the pharma companies and hair transplant doctors made this a huge business.


 It's sad though... that doctors don't wish to help nowadays, but get most money out of you. They would sell you their own "patented" products for hundreds of dollars and propecia of "their own brand" promising 100% results, while obviously giving a bit to no result. This world tries to make hairloss like not an issue, while there are still millions of men all over the world suffering over something that should be cured.

----------


## robjacksen

> I will.
> Like i mentioned before hair loss is not a cure based phenomenon, and yeas genetics has a part of it but that docent mean it´s not treatable.
> Still amazed though how far we are willing to go by using drugs, and the pharma companies and hair transplant doctors made this a huge business.


 Two quick q's  :Smile: ...

1. How long did it take before you started to notice your hairs weren't falling out anymore?

2. How come you don't recommend using the dr bonners soap to wash out the treatment?

----------


## Herbaliser

> Two quick q's ...
> 
> 1. How long did it take before you started to notice your hairs weren't falling out anymore?
> 
> 2. How come you don't recommend using the dr bonners soap to wash out the treatment?


 It took about a month to see my first new hairs popping, and it did not fall anymore.
You can look from time to time closely at your scalp, because they are really thin like a new born baby hair in the beginning.

You can use the Dr.bronners soap to wash it off, but it dries the hair quiet quickly when used every day.
I use this one  http://www.urtekram.com/products/bod...organic-250-ml

----------


## Herbaliser

> It's sad though... that doctors don't wish to help nowadays, but get most money out of you. They would sell you their own "patented" products for hundreds of dollars and propecia of "their own brand" promising 100% results, while obviously giving a bit to no result. This world tries to make hairloss like not an issue, while there are still millions of men all over the world suffering over something that should be cured.


 My sister in law doctor was shocked that they actually prescribe Finasteride for hair loss, and for me scary that they got it approved.
Many are locked in the only approved drugs, but there is reasons why, and think about the gaining since your are stuck with it for the rest of your life so they are not in a hurry to refine hair loss treatments. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ipB1pxkz9Mo
http://seattleorganicrestaurants.com...lic-safety.php

----------


## SunriseWarrior

Herbaliser, I wanted to know (and of all others visiting this topic) your opinion on the White Iodine solution and if you seen any result with it on your hair. I've heard it helps out with growth in some cases and with itching (I have lots of itching in my scalp for some reason), so I wanted to ask around what people think about this solution.

Continuing with Emu oil mixture, hair seems to fall off, but its because I missed 4 days I think :/

----------


## robjacksen

> I will.
> Like i mentioned before hair loss is not a cure based phenomenon, and yeas genetics has a part of it but that docent mean it´s not treatable.
> Still amazed though how far we are willing to go by using drugs, and the pharma companies and hair transplant doctors made this a huge business.


 Hello, 

I was hoping/wondering if there's any chance you could post the step by step pictures. I think it would be awesome if you did, just so we all could make sure we're doing it things pretty similar to your plan.

Thanks!!

----------


## Herbaliser

> Hello, 
> 
> I was hoping/wondering if there's any chance you could post the step by step pictures. I think it would be awesome if you did, just so we all could make sure we're doing it things pretty similar to your plan.
> 
> Thanks!!


 Hi robjacksen,

I will post my regime tomorrow with pics on every single step i make.
And yeas i really believe this remedy will work for others since it is a treatment!, and not a cure.
Like mentioned before my advice is to stop using synthetic supplements, drugs and understand our basic needs, since they don't have the vital co-factors for your bodies fundamental needs.

----------


## BaldingEagle

> Dear warner8 are you referring to the FDA or DA actually that approved merck for $?
> How can you prove that there is no natural product that works?


 The proof is the fact that millions of people try natural treatments for various illnesses and if any of them worked for hairloss we would know by now.

Do you know how powerful genes are? You need powerful synthetic drugs to combat genetic hairloss effectively. FDA or not this is reality.

Go ahead and smear plants on your head and eat healthy. You'll just live long enough to see your shiny plant nourished NW7.

----------


## BaldingEagle

> Hi robjacksen,
> 
> I will post my regime tomorrow with pics on every single step i make.
> And yeas i really believe this remedy will work for others since it is a treatment!, and not a cure.
> Like mentioned before my advice is to stop using synthetic supplements, drugs and understand our basic needs, since they don't have the vital co-factors for your bodies fundamental needs.


 Your body's natural needs? If you have genetic hairloss then your natural process is to lose your hair, get real. Many men's hairloss stops on its own at a certain point. This is more than likely the case with you. Your hair looks better styled but you show no real regrowth.

My advice to people here reading his advice is to go see a dermatologist or even a GP.

This guy isn't qualified to treat your hairloss. People who follow armchair scientists go bald.

Finasteride, Dutasteride, or Minoxidil. These actually do something against hairloss with thousands of success stories documented with actual evidence.

If you refuse to take one or a combination of the above you will continue to lose your hair in the pattern your genetics have decided for you. These are the facts. You don't have to like them, but the evidence is clear as day that natural garbage does not stop hairloss.

Cheers

----------


## jamesst11

Herbaliser,
   You have a nice head of hair! We need to see a photo of your head, in the exact same lighting, from the exact same angle from a precise moment before you started your regiment.  I definitely believe that eating green and juicing helps nourish every organ in the body, including the hair follicle... what a lot of us are having trouble believing is HOW this stops the very specific androgens produced by the body and all the intricate biochemical pathways that lead to altering the follicle to a state that in can no longer produce a terminal hair... If anything, eating super healthy, juicing and herbal remedies etc. should just make your systems work even more efficiently and naturally.. and the process of hair loss is completely natural.

----------


## Vcarepharmacy

Most womens lose their hair fall. There is lots of reason of hair falling like hormonal factors, medical condition etc. To get rid of this problem you need to take some medicine like Hair A-Gain, Finpecia, Coverit 2 and can use the best hair oil like Tugain. Thats improve your hair growth.

----------


## SunriseWarrior

Guys, sorry for being away. Was a bit down so didn't want to write any stupid posts.

@Herbaliser, I am still waiting for your Step by Step following of your daily routine topical  :Smile: 

Hope you are still around here and could help me out.

----------


## Herbaliser

> Herbaliser,
>    You have a nice head of hair! We need to see a photo of your head, in the exact same lighting, from the exact same angle from a precise moment before you started your regiment.  I definitely believe that eating green and juicing helps nourish every organ in the body, including the hair follicle... what a lot of us are having trouble believing is HOW this stops the very specific androgens produced by the body and all the intricate biochemical pathways that lead to altering the follicle to a state that in can no longer produce a terminal hair... If anything, eating super healthy, juicing and herbal remedies etc. should just make your systems work even more efficiently and naturally.. and the process of hair loss is completely natural.


 I did not take hair loss seriously, but i thought why not share my experience.
The thing is it docent matter what i put here due to my regime itself, since i realized how far people are willing to go to gain hair.
Imagine a guy using non drugs or supplements, since hair regrowth is a very complex matter and therefore we (they) have to find a cure.

My pictures is not with the same lightning or angle as mentioned because of the non seriousness from my side because it´s only hair.
Still amazed though if you can´t see my progress, but then again not because it´s serious stuff and i can´t just post a simplistic treatment since it´s a cure.

----------


## Herbaliser

I give up.
There is no point anymore since i understand how trapped people are with proven cures $$$$
Just shared my experience and that's it.

----------


## Herbaliser

Spencer makes great commercial for the pharma business in 1.25 min, and reminds that it is a cure.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XZoKUvZS18I

And think about what he said also would´t it be in the cover of Time magazine if it worked, and ridiculing other treatments.
Could this be the reason why nothing else works as i posted before?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XZoKUvZS18I

Of course companies tries to take advantage by advertising natural "cures" due to the sides of the drugs, but still excluding everything that is not FDA approved. 

My treatment again though:

----------


## sayian

> The proof is the fact that millions of people try natural treatments for various illnesses and if any of them worked for hairloss we would know by now.
> 
> Do you know how powerful genes are? You need powerful synthetic drugs to combat genetic hairloss effectively. FDA or not this is reality.
> 
> Go ahead and smear plants on your head and eat healthy. You'll just live long enough to see your shiny plant nourished NW7.


 You are just plain stuipd. There are millions of people cured worldide of different ilnesses with natural remedies. How do you think cannabis is such a powerfull drug if it is just a plant ? how can a plant (poison tree) can kill you so easy if it is just a plant ? there are tons of herbs that work for different issues, including cancer. Don't be naive

----------


## BaldingEagle

> You are just plain stuipd. There are millions of people cured worldide of different ilnesses with natural remedies. How do you think cannabis is such a powerfull drug if it is just a plant ? how can a plant (poison tree) can kill you so easy if it is just a plant ? there are tons of herbs that work for different issues, including cancer. Don't be naive


 Apparently you're lacking reading comprehension.

I said there would be evidence of hair growth by now because of how many people already use natural remedies for other ailments.

It's ironic you call me stupid lol. Please learn basic reading comprehension.

----------


## epipapilla

Can someone please tell me what the difference is between a drug and a dietary  supplement?

Or, what is the difference between a drug and a natural remedy?

Is it that drugs are synthesised in a laboratory and that supplements come from nature? Or does the difference depend specifically on how the country you live in defines what a drug is? For example, I read that saw palmetto is regarded as a drug in Germany. Another example is caffeine, which can be considered both as a drug and as a natural herbal remedy.

----------


## Herbaliser

> Can someone please tell me what the difference is between a drug and a dietary  supplement?
> 
> Or, what is the difference between a drug and a natural remedy?
> 
> Is it that drugs are synthesised in a laboratory and that supplements come from nature? Or does the difference depend specifically on how the country you live in defines what a drug is? For example, I read that saw palmetto is regarded as a drug in Germany. Another example is caffeine, which can be considered both as a drug and as a natural herbal remedy.


 Hi epipapilla,

Regarding synthetic supplements: http://drbenkim.com/articles-vitamins.html

----------


## Herbaliser

> Your body's natural needs? If you have genetic hairloss then your natural process is to lose your hair, get real. Many men's hairloss stops on its own at a certain point. This is more than likely the case with you. Your hair looks better styled but you show no real regrowth.
> 
> My advice to people here reading his advice is to go see a dermatologist or even a GP.
> 
> This guy isn't qualified to treat your hairloss. People who follow armchair scientists go bald.
> 
> Finasteride, Dutasteride, or Minoxidil. These actually do something against hairloss with thousands of success stories documented with actual evidence.
> 
> If you refuse to take one or a combination of the above you will continue to lose your hair in the pattern your genetics have decided for you. These are the facts. You don't have to like them, but the evidence is clear as day that natural garbage does not stop hairloss.
> ...


 You are their perfect victim since they don´t want people to think by themselves, and they have the solution for you.
Did you even bother to see it https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ipB1pxkz9Mo

They salute you for your trust in their fight to "cure" hair loss, and not spending the enormous amount of money of treating non cosmetic real cures.
But then again money talks, and maybe you should try to google non biased facts but it could burst your safe bubble.

----------


## epipapilla

> Hi epipapilla,
> 
> Regarding synthetic supplements: http://drbenkim.com/articles-vitamins.html


 Thanks. I admire your passion to help others with what worked for you. Not anyone can do this, especially with the amount of criticism that people give you. Keep it up!

----------


## BaldingEagle

U


> You are their perfect victim since they don´t want people to think by themselves, and they have the solution for you.
> Did you even bother to see it https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ipB1pxkz9Mo
> 
> They salute you for your trust in their fight to "cure" hair loss, and not spending the enormous amount of money of treating non cosmetic real cures.
> But then again money talks, and maybe you should try to google non biased facts but it could burst your safe bubble.


 Most doctors willingly prescribe and recommend generics. Propecia is one of Mercks least successful drugs. People back it because it works.

Your conspiracy theories are almost as funny as the gunk you smear on your head.

Keep feeding people misinformation though, whatever floats your boat.

----------


## Vic

> U
> 
> Most doctors willingly prescribe and recommend generics. Propecia is one of Mercks least successful drugs. People back it because it works.
> 
> Your conspiracy theories are almost as funny as the gunk you smear on your head.
> 
> Keep feeding people misinformation though, whatever floats your boat.


 Hey balding eagle, he might have posted pics we would usually associate with non trust worthy posts but there are plenty of natural treatments for ailments. For example, exercise cures depression way better then any big Pharma pill. Cold showers eliminate dandruff better then dandruff shampoos. Raw figs juice removes warts better then any big Pharma wart remover. 
Those are just a few off the top of my head. Nature has a far wider range of chemicals then all the Pharma labs in the world combined. Don't knock Nature. 
Anything is possible. Just last week scientists confirmed the Emdrive. 100's of years of science FACT(Newton's laws of motion) are now not so factual.

----------


## Herbaliser

> Thanks. I admire your passion to help others with what worked for you. Not anyone can do this, especially with the amount of criticism that people give you. Keep it up!


 Nice to hear from you.
Yup really sad how narrow minded some are, and not thinking outside their safe box.

----------


## robjacksen

> Nice to hear from you.
> Yup really sad how narrow minded some are, and not thinking outside their safe box.


 Thank you so much for all the tips and pictures! Last Q I hope! How often do you make the heated pau'darco/lapacho oil mix? Once a week or you use three tea spoons each time until it runs out?

----------


## Herbaliser

> Thank you so much for all the tips and pictures! Last Q I hope! How often do you make the heated pau'darco/lapacho oil mix? Once a week or you use three tea spoons each time until it runs out?


 Hi rob,

The heated oils lasts for a very long time (4 weeks maybe), since you only use 3 tsp.
Therefore the remedy is quiet cheap in long term.

----------


## sayian

Hello, regarding the first recipe. Can you please explain me what does this mean : "Then i use the pastel to mush 1 bag of green tea and about 10 leaves of coriander ?" (i am not an english person) thanks. How can I mush them ?

And also, the green tea must be leaves or powder ?

Other question, I really need your answer on this one. You had shown us 2 recipes, the first one with emu and the secon with lepacho and pumpkin seed. You said that you had great improvement from first recipe and you used it a lot of months. Now, how long you been using the secondary recipe (pumpkin seed/lepacho) and how do you know you have results from it and not from the first one ? I mean, what if the first recipe gave you better results and now you are just maintaning your hairline up or doing nothing at all ? peace

----------


## Herbaliser

> Hello, regarding the first recipe. Can you please explain me what does this mean : "Then i use the pastel to mush 1 bag of green tea and about 10 leaves of coriander ?" (i am not an english person) thanks. How can I mush them ?
> 
> And also, the green tea must be leaves or powder ?
> 
> Other question, I really need your answer on this one. You had shown us 2 recipes, the first one with emu and the secon with lepacho and pumpkin seed. You said that you had great improvement from first recipe and you used it a lot of months. Now, how long you been using the secondary recipe (pumpkin seed/lepacho) and how do you know you have results from it and not from the first one ? I mean, what if the first recipe gave you better results and now you are just maintaning your hairline up or doing nothing at all ? peace


 The reason i used all the oils in the beginning was to be on the safe side.
Oils by them selves docent trigger the cause, and therefore i simplified them and added one more antioxidant ingredient.
The oils are only carriers to help the actual ingredients to participate with each other.

Could also recommend to do a hair in pack by not using the soap in the remedy, and leave it in for a whole day and then just wash it off.

(regarding the pestle, it´s easy to mush the coriander with one green tea bag to release it´s nutrition's)

----------


## Onion Knight

> The reason i used all the oils in the beginning was to be on the safe side.
> Oils by them selves docent trigger the cause, and therefore i simplified them and added one more antioxidant ingredient.
> The oils are only carriers to help the actual ingredients to participate with each other.
> 
> Could also recommend to do a hair in pack by not using the soap in the remedy, and leave it in for a whole day and then just wash it off.
> 
> (regarding the pestle, it´s easy to mush the coriander with one green tea bag to release it´s nutrition's)


 Hey Herbaliser I saw one of your recipe with plenty of oil you told us to put it only 20 minute and after that wash it off why 20 minute I mean is short you sure is not too short? Minoxidil you have to put it on your head and put another those after like 8 hours and it's a drug... the 20 minute really bother me.
Also, It would be nice if you can create a topic and bring your suggestion and a HOW TO DO your recipe with image. The topic solution and the oral solution I hope you can do that to help us thanks!

----------


## arashicage

Hi Herbaliser,

I am very interested in this Regimen and would like to try it. I have some questions though:
I work out regularly and sometimes needs to wash 2 times a day (morning and evening). Usually I take a shower after I exercise since I'm sweaty. When do you recommend best time to put the topical? Is it safe to put it on a sweaty hair?
For the olive oil and pumpkin seed oil, the only olive oil I can see is the one for cooking. Is it that or is it different? Also, where do you get the Pumpkin Seed Oil in liquid form? Only thing I can find so far are those in capsule gels.
Did you manage regrowth and improve your hairline with this routine?
I take multivitamins and vitamin c in tablet form everyday. Is it safe to add the chlorella and spiriluna in my diet?
How long before you experienced regrowth / reduced hair fall?
If I stop this treatment, will my hair start to fall again?
For the olive oil and coconut oil, do you use Extra Virgin or just regular ones? Does it make a difference?

I've always been a firm believer in natural products / approaches and I'm really interested to try your approach!

----------


## Onion Knight

> Hi Herbaliser,
> 
> I am very interested in this Regimen and would like to try it. I have some questions though:
> I work out regularly and sometimes needs to wash 2 times a day (morning and evening). Usually I take a shower after I exercise since I'm sweaty. When do you recommend best time to put the topical? Is it safe to put it on a sweaty hair?
> For the olive oil and pumpkin seed oil, the only olive oil I can see is the one for cooking. Is it that or is it different? Also, where do you get the Pumpkin Seed Oil in liquid form? Only thing I can find so far are those in capsule gels.
> Did you manage regrowth and improve your hairline with this routine?
> I take multivitamins and vitamin c in tablet form everyday. Is it safe to add the chlorella and spiriluna in my diet?
> How long before you experienced regrowth / reduced hair fall?
> If I stop this treatment, will my hair start to fall again?
> ...


 Hey, I'm waiting for Herbaliser to create a topic or to be more specific about his method he confuse me a little bit when he say he create a big oil bottle with olive n pumpink and other stuff (because he change some thing or forget to mention thing) and to it his topical he only put 3 tps of it IT'S NOT CLEAR. But anyway. I'm not Herbaliser but I can help you since he seem to be gone and we never know if they will come back I hope he does cause I like this guys even if people laugh of him he keep coming back and try to help us.  Let me try to help us.
1-Each time you sweat after work, gym, sex??? (If you are intense like that hehehe) Shower ALWAYS never alow sweat on your hair you don't have to wash it but take a lukewarm water for remove the excessive sweat. Also no always put stuff on a cleared head after a simple lukewarm water wash or a shampoon wash ALWAYS you don't want dirt to interfere with the topical.
2-No never take toasted oil Herbaliser mention it if I'm correct if you take toasted it remove the importance of the oil. Here always go on amazon they have always what you need sometime... depend where you are. http://www.amazon.com/Pumpkin-Seed-C...mpkin+seed+oil see? no toasted one also they should have olive no toasted
3-He does you should go check the whole conversation he put a lot of picture I'm sure it work. I just don't remember if he has MPB.
4-I cannot answer to that but it should be okay also you should try to look for Herbaliser ORAL solution he talk about it once again the whole conversation (the 25 pages)
5- I begin to believe you never read the whole conversation :P
6- Every topical once you stop will fall bro.. everything it's a lifestyle change you have to deal with that.

You should start now and reread the whole conversation and begin to buy product and begin the treatment and come back sometime for Herbaliser to confirm what I say but if you do some research all the stuff Herbaliser talk about seem to work so start now and put it on your routine! If you have anyway questions I can help we need each other on this forum.

----------


## sayian

Serious question regarding the Castille soap. It contains tons of sunflower oil. My skin and acne flares up  when I take sunflower oil... it causes severe inflamation. Wouldn't this be bad for our hair ? most of us get inflamed on scalp from sunflower oil due to omegas. What do you think , should I still use Castille soap ?

----------


## SunriseWarrior

Guys, wanted to emphasise the importance of adding soap to the mixture. Today I forgot to apply soap and I got a strong burning sensation.

Don't know, but for now I got my top forehead red and burning for the last 4 hours.

Hope to hear about new ideas, I'm sure we can make it an even better topical if we all try something out different.

----------


## Herbaliser

Sounds strange regarding the burn sensation without soap though, but probably it means your scalp is reacting to it at least.
Could be that i used the soap for a long time, and my scalp got used to it and therefore i can use it without the soap without problem now.

To keep it longer you can apply some flax oil first for example to moisten the scalp, hair, since the remedy will absorb quicker to the scalp.
It´s easy to use the longer treatment in the weekend for example, and if you skip the cap it will oxide quicker and thicken to be in place without running.

I can post some pictures tomorrow how i use the remedy, and close up pictures of my temple?

----------


## SunriseWarrior

Thanks for the Flax oil tip. I will give that one a try.

Yes, if you can bro, please upload some pictures, always helps. Your tempres progression and if you got time, remedy for the newcomers.

Nice seeing you are still active Herbaliser. I hope we will togetger beat this thing  :Smile:

----------


## sayian

> Sounds strange regarding the burn sensation without soap though, but probably it means your scalp is reacting to it at least.
> Could be that i used the soap for a long time, and my scalp got used to it and therefore i can use it without the soap without problem now.
> 
> To keep it longer you can apply some flax oil first for example to moisten the scalp, hair, since the remedy will absorb quicker to the scalp.
> It´s easy to use the longer treatment in the weekend for example, and if you skip the cap it will oxide quicker and thicken to be in place without running.
> 
> I can post some pictures tomorrow how i use the remedy, and close up pictures of my temple?


 Can you answer my questions Herb ?

----------


## Herbaliser

> Serious question regarding the Castille soap. It contains tons of sunflower oil. My skin and acne flares up  when I take sunflower oil... it causes severe inflamation. Wouldn't this be bad for our hair ? most of us get inflamed on scalp from sunflower oil due to omegas. What do you think , should I still use Castille soap ?


 It docent contain sunflower oil.
https://www.drbronner.com/DBMS/category/BABYMILD.html
https://www.drbronner.com/customer-service/ingredients/

----------


## Herbaliser

> Hi Herbaliser,
> 
> I am very interested in this Regimen and would like to try it. I have some questions though:
> I work out regularly and sometimes needs to wash 2 times a day (morning and evening). Usually I take a shower after I exercise since I'm sweaty. When do you recommend best time to put the topical? Is it safe to put it on a sweaty hair?
> For the olive oil and pumpkin seed oil, the only olive oil I can see is the one for cooking. Is it that or is it different? Also, where do you get the Pumpkin Seed Oil in liquid form? Only thing I can find so far are those in capsule gels.
> Did you manage regrowth and improve your hairline with this routine?
> I take multivitamins and vitamin c in tablet form everyday. Is it safe to add the chlorella and spiriluna in my diet?
> How long before you experienced regrowth / reduced hair fall?
> If I stop this treatment, will my hair start to fall again?
> ...


 1. Sweaty hair is not a problem since it´s moist, and i actually put flax oil before my remedy since it absorbs it easier.
2. The oils are mostly carriers and regarding the olive, pumpkin seed oil, i use organic ones to be on the safe side.
Pumpkin seed oil has it´s benefits, and the olive oil is only a needed carrier so it docent matter if it´s extra virgin but use an organic one.
3. Still have regrowth, and my wife is going to help take pictures of my small new growing hairs, and how i prepare it and put it on my scalp.
4. Skip the multivitamin stuff and taking vitamins in tablet form in general, since they don´t contain the necessary co-factors, co-vitamins as whole food has.
Your body docent know how to digest (use) them properly, and i would suggest you to invest in slow juicer instead to get your nutrients.
3 simple ingredients as cucumber, celery and spinach has enormous amount of vitamin, minerals and of course you get your silica and real biotin and not the "synthetic" d-biotin in a pill form.
5. I got quiet fast results inside a month actually, when i saw my first like new born baby white hairs sprouting.
6. You can use this treatments intensely first to get results, and my intention is to be so called fully recovered, and then only use the topical for 2 times a week, keep the juicing and chlorella, spirulina from now and then. 
7. Organic ones only.

----------


## Onion Knight

So Herbaliser your treatment it that? Correct me If I am wrong please I want to try it.

Topical Treatment PART 1: 50/50 olive oil, pumpkin seed oil in a bowl for 0,5 L. + 5 teared (opened ) organic green tea + a big handful of lapacho tea. I let this bowl getting hot without boiling it for about 15 minutes after that I take a filter and a bottle that close up good so the air won't get inside I collect only the oil that drop from the bowl after that I take my bottle and put it on my fridge. So the warming thing was for the ingredient to get inside the oil if I'm not wrong. 

PART 2: What I put on my head (in a little bowl before) is 3 tsp of oil (the oil from my bottle from PART 1) I grind one bag of organic green tea and about 10 leaves of fresh coriander it will look like some wasabi(Green sticky stuff with sushi)after that I put the wasabi thing on the little bowl and stir it with the rest of the mix after that I add 1 tsp of coconut oil 3tsp of fresh coconut milk and 3 tsp of dr. bronners soap, and I stir again.
After that I take my little bowl and put it on my head put a protect caps to surround my head and let it rest for 30 minute or 60 minute (CAn I?) and finally rinse it of with lukewarm water with a shampoo naturally if possible. Sidenote can I put emu oil and castor oil with this treatment for a bonus???



Oral Treatment: 4 times a week i juice 2 stalks of celery, big handful of spinach and kale, half a cucumber and put in a handful of coriander 2 times a week (the taste is just pure awful with coriander but just put in half a lemon) and the other day carrot juice.

And I will take 2 tsp of chlorella powder mixed in a half glass of water two times a day 

Can you tell me if everything is right? Thanks.

----------


## LogicalBald068

Hi, We have seen many people think about preventing hair loss only after they have lost many of it. But if you start early taking care of your hair like if you are aware for hair loss then it can be prevent up to the great extent. Like there are many easy and reliable steps mentioned below
Follow a healthy lifestyle: Eating fruits & Vegetables which certainly contain vitamin B, Iron, Calcium and zinc have especially been linked to healthy hair. Always consume a protein rich diet where we all know hair is made by protein fibre & Drink adequate water.
Adopt simple home treatment :  You can adopt the home hair treatments which contains the procedures like Making the a paste of henna, curd, soaked and ground fenugreek, ground hibiscus flowers, ground gooseberries, and egg (all of them or any one) and apply it onto the hair and scalp for about an hour before shampooing. Done regularly, this will make your hair stronger and better-looking. But remember that henna is suitable only for dark color hair because it tints hair red.
Hair transplantation: The Instantaneous change!
Avoid things bad for your hair : If you wanted to have the instantaneous prevention of hair loss then go for Hair transplantation with a proper online medical counselling at metro cities which can provide you the significant services regarding your hair baldness issues.

----------


## Herbaliser

> So Herbaliser your treatment it that? Correct me If I am wrong please I want to try it.
> 
> Topical Treatment PART 1: 50/50 olive oil, pumpkin seed oil in a bowl for 0,5 L. + 5 teared (opened ) organic green tea + a big handful of lapacho tea. I let this bowl getting hot without boiling it for about 15 minutes after that I take a filter and a bottle that close up good so the air won't get inside I collect only the oil that drop from the bowl after that I take my bottle and put it on my fridge. So the warming thing was for the ingredient to get inside the oil if I'm not wrong. 
> 
> PART 2: What I put on my head (in a little bowl before) is 3 tsp of oil (the oil from my bottle from PART 1) I grind one bag of organic green tea and about 10 leaves of fresh coriander it will look like some wasabi(Green sticky stuff with sushi)after that I put the wasabi thing on the little bowl and stir it with the rest of the mix after that I add 1 tsp of coconut oil 3tsp of fresh coconut milk and 3 tsp of dr. bronners soap, and I stir again.
> After that I take my little bowl and put it on my head put a protect caps to surround my head and let it rest for 30 minute or 60 minute (CAn I?) and finally rinse it of with lukewarm water with a shampoo naturally if possible. Sidenote can I put emu oil and castor oil with this treatment for a bonus???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 My wife is going to help me to take clear step by step pictures this weekend, how i use the topical remedy.

----------


## Onion Knight

> My wife is going to help me to take clear step by step pictures this weekend, how i use the topical remedy.


 Put the image if your want :P. I think I got it all clear though. Can you explain us why you choose each ingredient I am curious about it I suppose you have MPB. 

But How theses ingredient work against the DHT or the other things that attack the hair? Or is it only a ''booster'' to send nutriment to the scalp and blood flow for help the hair to come back? 

Because I could listen to other people and put on my head carrot,banana,eggs etc... and honestly this is literally stupid and I am not sure that random ingredient work you choose them for a reason (I hope) I know some of them but chlorella powder, Bronners soap (I can't take that I don't have it in my town), fresh coriander I never hear about them and why theses what does they do...

Thanks to answer

----------


## Herbaliser

> Put the image if your want :P. I think I got it all clear though. Can you explain us why you choose each ingredient I am curious about it I suppose you have MPB. 
> 
> But How theses ingredient work against the DHT or the other things that attack the hair? Or is it only a ''booster'' to send nutriment to the scalp and blood flow for help the hair to come back? 
> 
> Because I could listen to other people and put on my head carrot,banana,eggs etc... and honestly this is literally stupid and I am not sure that random ingredient work you choose them for a reason (I hope) I know some of them but chlorella powder, Bronners soap (I can't take that I don't have it in my town), fresh coriander I never hear about them and why theses what does they do...
> 
> Thanks to answer


 First you ask me to put a more specified explanation, and then suddenly you choose words like literally stupid because you don´t bother to do you´r own research regarding my ingredients.

If my pictures is not clear enough for you regarding my hair loss improvement, and your claim that it is DHT that causes it means that you already decided that it´s not treatable by natural resources.
I think i had it actually like epipapilla in this forum mentioned, that hen was impressed that i´m still here by the comments that i get all the time. 

And yeas i had so called male pattern baldness caused by "DHT", starting 20 years ago and it did not bother me that much actually, but still i tried minox for a while with side effects, and it´s definitely not worth using drugs for hair loss.
Tired of explaining more actually so i will leave you hens alone.

----------


## Onion Knight

> First you ask me to put a more specified explanation, and then suddenly you choose words like literally stupid because you don´t bother to do you´r own research regarding my ingredients.
> 
> If my pictures is not clear enough for you regarding my hair loss improvement, and your claim that it is DHT that causes it means that you already decided that it´s not treatable by natural resources.
> I think i had it actually like epipapilla in this forum mentioned, that hen was impressed that i´m still here by the comments that i get all the time. 
> 
> And yeas i had so called male pattern baldness caused by "DHT", starting 20 years ago and it did not bother me that much actually, but still i tried minox for a while with side effects, and it´s definitely not worth using drugs for hair loss.
> Tired of explaining more actually so i will leave you hens alone.


 I didn't mean to offend you buddy. Im not English . I didn't not say that YOUR ingredients was stupid I was talking about they OTHERS that mention that eggs,carrot, and plenty of random fruit will cure baldness . I know people often treat you like shit here I'm not one of them.

I don't need pictures cuz yours is already clear bro...

I have done some research but I wanted to hear from you cuz is YOUR treatment so I was just curious.

Sorry for the confusion ? People want you help I hope you know that.

----------


## karxxx

Hello Herbaliser
I am writing from Turkey
What and how should I use?
My bad English ' I wish to apologize
material and dosage
thanks...

----------


## arashicage

> Hey, I'm waiting for Herbaliser to create a topic or to be more specific about his method he confuse me a little bit when he say he create a big oil bottle with olive n pumpink and other stuff (because he change some thing or forget to mention thing) and to it his topical he only put 3 tps of it IT'S NOT CLEAR. But anyway. I'm not Herbaliser but I can help you since he seem to be gone and we never know if they will come back I hope he does cause I like this guys even if people laugh of him he keep coming back and try to help us.  Let me try to help us.
> 1-Each time you sweat after work, gym, sex??? (If you are intense like that hehehe) Shower ALWAYS never alow sweat on your hair you don't have to wash it but take a lukewarm water for remove the excessive sweat. Also no always put stuff on a cleared head after a simple lukewarm water wash or a shampoon wash ALWAYS you don't want dirt to interfere with the topical.
> 2-No never take toasted oil Herbaliser mention it if I'm correct if you take toasted it remove the importance of the oil. Here always go on amazon they have always what you need sometime... depend where you are. http://www.amazon.com/Pumpkin-Seed-C...mpkin+seed+oil see? no toasted one also they should have olive no toasted
> 3-He does you should go check the whole conversation he put a lot of picture I'm sure it work. I just don't remember if he has MPB.
> 4-I cannot answer to that but it should be okay also you should try to look for Herbaliser ORAL solution he talk about it once again the whole conversation (the 25 pages)
> 5- I begin to believe you never read the whole conversation :P
> 6- Every topical once you stop will fall bro.. everything it's a lifestyle change you have to deal with that.
> 
> You should start now and reread the whole conversation and begin to buy product and begin the treatment and come back sometime for Herbaliser to confirm what I say but if you do some research all the stuff Herbaliser talk about seem to work so start now and put it on your routine! If you have anyway questions I can help we need each other on this forum.


 Hi OnionKnight,

Thanks for the tips! 

Unfortunately, I don't live in the USA so Amazon is out of the question for me. The Pumpkin Seed Oil (Liquid) is hard to find from where I'm from (Asia), havent' found any yet in grocery stores around here.

I read the whole thread again and now everything's clear, thanks! I'm starting to hunt for the ingredients now but having hard time finding them.

----------


## arashicage

> 1. Sweaty hair is not a problem since it´s moist, and i actually put flax oil before my remedy since it absorbs it easier.
> 2. The oils are mostly carriers and regarding the olive, pumpkin seed oil, i use organic ones to be on the safe side.
> Pumpkin seed oil has it´s benefits, and the olive oil is only a needed carrier so it docent matter if it´s extra virgin but use an organic one.
> 3. Still have regrowth, and my wife is going to help take pictures of my small new growing hairs, and how i prepare it and put it on my scalp.
> 4. Skip the multivitamin stuff and taking vitamins in tablet form in general, since they don´t contain the necessary co-factors, co-vitamins as whole food has.
> Your body docent know how to digest (use) them properly, and i would suggest you to invest in slow juicer instead to get your nutrients.
> 3 simple ingredients as cucumber, celery and spinach has enormous amount of vitamin, minerals and of course you get your silica and real biotin and not the "synthetic" d-biotin in a pill form.
> 5. I got quiet fast results inside a month actually, when i saw my first like new born baby white hairs sprouting.
> 6. You can use this treatments intensely first to get results, and my intention is to be so called fully recovered, and then only use the topical for 2 times a week, keep the juicing and chlorella, spirulina from now and then. 
> 7. Organic ones only.


 Hi Herbaliser,

Thanks for taking the time to reply! 

I'm having a very hard time finding Pumpkin Seed Oil from where I'm from (even the high-end grocery stores don't carry them). I'm from Asia. If I can't find any within the week, I'm thinking of going ahead with just the Olive Oil. Or do you think another oil can be suitable? I think I found Castor Oil available here.

Luckily we had a Juicer that is not being used in the house, so looking forward to put it to use!

I have a last question, you mentioned in one of your earlier replies that you take Chlorella twice a day (AM and PM)? Do you still take it twice a day along with Spirulina? Ex. Chlorella and Spirulina AM and PM?

I got checked up by the Dermatologist for a skin condition, and she also checked my previous condition (sebhorric dermatitis) which is like Dandruff. She gave me a topical to put on the dandruff part. But will still use your topical once I buy all the ingredients.

Thanks Herbaliser! Really great that you still keep replying to us.

----------


## wadechapman

Hi... this is new to Canada... I started using Oct 1... go to www.haircanada.net... I got the Men's System and the Rejuvenique Oil.. it's all natural and it is working! Look up the research on Capixyl My hair had a big gap between the front and the back... like the island had separated from the continent. ya, seriously.. anyway.. my hair is thicker.. not falling out now and there are baby hairs.. two months in.. I'm not going to stop.. the before and afters are awesome..

----------


## Herbaliser

> Hi Herbaliser,
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to reply! 
> 
> I'm having a very hard time finding Pumpkin Seed Oil from where I'm from (even the high-end grocery stores don't carry them). I'm from Asia. If I can't find any within the week, I'm thinking of going ahead with just the Olive Oil. Or do you think another oil can be suitable? I think I found Castor Oil available here.
> 
> Luckily we had a Juicer that is not being used in the house, so looking forward to put it to use!
> 
> I have a last question, you mentioned in one of your earlier replies that you take Chlorella twice a day (AM and PM)? Do you still take it twice a day along with Spirulina? Ex. Chlorella and Spirulina AM and PM?
> ...


 Give it a shot.
And remember the oils are (only) carriers, and still for me the pumpkin seed oil is on the safe side by "simple googling", but the oils them selves docent trigger the main reasonas the other ingredients does.

If you have a day over from time to time you can leave the treatment on your scalp for a longer time without the soap.
It runs a little in the beginning due to the oils, but after a while it hardens nicely and stays on your scalp "without a shower cap".
The enzyme progress from the ingredients slowly oxidizes on your scalp.

The meaning with the fast treatment with the soap is that it oxidizes way quicker, and therefore easy to put half an our before showering.
And by the way the juicer is perfect not only for your hair (biotin, silica vitamins, minerals etc...), but also for your overall health.
So simple to pick up some greens in the grocery store as cucumber, celery, salad, carrots and small green apples for example.

I know i´m against synthetic supplements or drugs, but at the same time it shows to prove me right, since we cannot fool our bodies thinking otherwise.
Still take chlorella, spirulina from time to time since they are a´n easy non synthetic source of nutrients, but the juicer is major for me due to the freshness (non nutrient loss), and not put to any minimalism proportions.

Hope you understand my way of treating and not curing hair loss, since even if it is hereditary docent mean that we cannot treat it, by using drugs that docent belong in our system.

----------


## Herbaliser

> Give it a shot.
> And remember the oils are (only) carriers, and still for me the pumpkin seed oil is on the safe side by "simple googling", but the oils them selves docent trigger the main reasonas the other ingredients does.
> 
> If you have a day over from time to time you can leave the treatment on your scalp for a longer time without the soap.
> It runs a little in the beginning due to the oils, but after a while it hardens nicely and stays on your scalp "without a shower cap".
> The enzyme progress from the ingredients slowly oxidizes on your scalp.
> 
> The meaning with the fast treatment with the soap is that it oxidizes way quicker, and therefore easy to put half an our before showering.
> And by the way the juicer is perfect not only for your hair (biotin, silica vitamins, minerals etc...), but also for your overall health.
> ...


 Sorry for my second sentence including the word reasonas, that was meant to be source.
Have to start using translate soon.

----------


## Onion Knight

> Give it a shot.
> And remember the oils are (only) carriers, and still for me the pumpkin seed oil is on the safe side by "simple googling", but the oils them selves docent trigger the main reasonas the other ingredients does.
> 
> If you have a day over from time to time you can leave the treatment on your scalp for a longer time without the soap.
> It runs a little in the beginning due to the oils, but after a while it hardens nicely and stays on your scalp "without a shower cap".
> The enzyme progress from the ingredients slowly oxidizes on your scalp.
> 
> The meaning with the fast treatment with the soap is that it oxidizes way quicker, and therefore easy to put half an our before showering.
> And by the way the juicer is perfect not only for your hair (biotin, silica vitamins, minerals etc...), but also for your overall health.
> ...


 It's good that you tell us to remember. But you promise us a post on the past weekend when will you do it? Also you didn't tell us the impact on each ingredient you use. It's important to know that stuff . We all know for stop the MPB we have to stop something in the DHT some stop the DHT all together to be sure to stop it like some people on propecia.
But if we go on a natural way we need to take stuff that stop it you never answer to my question I don't say your treatment doesn't work or anything but dude you need to explain us and do a step by step treat to help us(If is that you really want) I even do a step by step list and u just reply : I will explain it on this weekend. You could at least tell me if it was good.
Also, everyone need to understand that poor diet do not cause MPB I saw so much homeless people with head full of hair (These people eat whatever they can and some even do drug and they don't wash their hair) so diet is not responsible a good diet can help your health in general but will never stop the DHT from attacking the hair is a gene is the same gene that make u have blue eyes or tall, or white it's gene. 
I believe that a natural treatment can stop hairloss for natural reason in many I saw the treatment stop the DHT on the scalp. Anyway dude help us otherwise don't make false promised is already hard to have MPB don't make it harder for me.

----------


## Herbaliser

> It's good that you tell us to remember. But you promise us a post on the past weekend when will you do it? Also you didn't tell us the impact on each ingredient you use. It's important to know that stuff . We all know for stop the MPB we have to stop something in the DHT some stop the DHT all together to be sure to stop it like some people on propecia.
> But if we go on a natural way we need to take stuff that stop it you never answer to my question I don't say your treatment doesn't work or anything but dude you need to explain us and do a step by step treat to help us(If is that you really want) I even do a step by step list and u just reply : I will explain it on this weekend. You could at least tell me if it was good.
> Also, everyone need to understand that poor diet do not cause MPB I saw so much homeless people with head full of hair (These people eat whatever they can and some even do drug and they don't wash their hair) so diet is not responsible a good diet can help your health in general but will never stop the DHT from attacking the hair is a gene is the same gene that make u have blue eyes or tall, or white it's gene. 
> I believe that a natural treatment can stop hairloss for natural reason in many I saw the treatment stop the DHT on the scalp. Anyway dude help us otherwise don't make false promised is already hard to have MPB don't make it harder for me.


 The reason you see homeless people with good hair, is because we are differently built everyone one of us.
My knowledge regarding DHT, and all the science behind is very minimal, and i´m not interested either about the science why we loose hair as they refer as MPB.
Would never put drugs or synthetics in my system either, even if they would work for external appearance.

I just searched how to maximize the needed nutrients, and how to gain the most from them.
I´m not saying that the brilliant scientists theories are wrong, but they surely made and want to make a huge industry from it since it´s their profession.
So we are locked by using drugs since they are "the only proven", that basically means don´t think by your own well do it for you.

I´m still perfecting mine by finding the key elements, and i added rosemary since it increases blood circulation, and blends in nicely with my treatment.
Even if i mentioned it before i think i found my last piece of my puzzled treatment, even if it already worked nicely for me.
And yeas i will send my treatment with step by step pictures with a explanation text under every one of them, almost like a power point slide presentation for easy understanding.

.

----------


## Herbaliser

> It's good that you tell us to remember. But you promise us a post on the past weekend when will you do it? Also you didn't tell us the impact on each ingredient you use. It's important to know that stuff . We all know for stop the MPB we have to stop something in the DHT some stop the DHT all together to be sure to stop it like some people on propecia.
> But if we go on a natural way we need to take stuff that stop it you never answer to my question I don't say your treatment doesn't work or anything but dude you need to explain us and do a step by step treat to help us(If is that you really want) I even do a step by step list and u just reply : I will explain it on this weekend. You could at least tell me if it was good.
> Also, everyone need to understand that poor diet do not cause MPB I saw so much homeless people with head full of hair (These people eat whatever they can and some even do drug and they don't wash their hair) so diet is not responsible a good diet can help your health in general but will never stop the DHT from attacking the hair is a gene is the same gene that make u have blue eyes or tall, or white it's gene. 
> I believe that a natural treatment can stop hairloss for natural reason in many I saw the treatment stop the DHT on the scalp. Anyway dude help us otherwise don't make false promised is already hard to have MPB don't make it harder for me.


 This is a interesting perspective regarding the ongoing DHT relation to hair loss.
https://perfecthairhealth.com/men-st...ne/?s2-ssl=yes
Like i mentioned my goal was to find key nutrients, since in my belief there a lot "small" balance factors that causes it.

I will post my bullet proof explanation this Saturday, how i prepare it, and apply my treatment.

----------


## thechamp

Maybe if we could make it in to a shampoo ??? That would be good ?

----------


## Herbaliser

> Maybe if we could make it in to a shampoo ??? That would be good ?


 Fully possible, since a friend of mine is using a mini beater to make the remedy smoother, and it lathers easier.

----------


## thechamp

> Fully possible, since a friend of mine is using a mini beater to make the remedy smoother, and it lathers easier.


 Sounds great because I shower ten mins twice a day would be much easier  , in my life style can't wait till you put the ingredients together and I could take it on vacation with me :Smile:

----------


## Herbaliser

> Sounds great because I shower ten mins twice a day would be much easier  , in my life style can't wait till you put the ingredients together and I could take it on vacation with me


 Could be possible to do a bigger amount of the treatment.
Was thinking since opened fresh coconut milk stays good for about 5 days, in a airtight bottle and dried coriander, rosemary has nutritions left even if not as much as the fresh ones.

The oil should also keep the ingredients intact for a longer period in a bottle.
Could work by adding little bit more soap, and lessen the coconut oil, for easier rinsing.

Going to make a bigger batch on Saturday, when i take photos for an easier explanation of my treatment, and see how it reacts in a bottle.

----------


## thechamp

> Could be possible to do a bigger amount of the treatment.
> Was thinking since opened fresh coconut milk stays good for about 5 days, in a airtight bottle and dried coriander, rosemary has nutritions left even if not as much as the fresh ones.
> 
> The oil should also keep the ingredients intact for a longer period in a bottle.
> Could work by adding little bit more soap, and lessen the coconut oil, for easier rinsing.


 So how many different ingredients are there in this method of yours ? And when will you be posting it ?

----------


## Herbaliser

> So how many different ingredients are there in this method of yours ? And when will you be posting it ?


 Edited my post, now on Saturday.

----------


## Clinicspots

You can use hair oils like coconut or almond oil, olive oil, castor oil, amla oil, or others. Add a few drops of rosemary essential oil to the base oil for better and faster results.
For natural and fast hair growth, you can use Indian gooseberry, also known as amla. Indian gooseberry is rich in vitamin C, of which a deficiency in the body can cause hair loss.
Fenugreek, also known as methi, is highly effective in treating hair loss. Fenugreek seeds contain hormone antecedents that enhance hair growth and help rebuild hair follicles.
Onion juice helps treat hair loss due to its high sulfur content, which helps improve blood circulation to the hair follicles, regenerate hair follicles and reduce inflammation.

----------


## Onion Knight

> This is a interesting perspective regarding the ongoing DHT relation to hair loss.
> https://perfecthairhealth.com/men-st...ne/?s2-ssl=yes
> Like i mentioned my goal was to find key nutrients, since in my belief there a lot "small" balance factors that causes it.
> 
> I will post my bullet proof explanation this Saturday, how i prepare it, and apply my treatment.


 Thanks Herbaliser to begin to try to explain your method but, I already know that site. He has a good theory ! But it's doesn't explain how to treat it is like I would tell you how much my cookies taste good but, I never gave you one... Also your guy say that all shampoo are bad for you ALL even natural and he propose us to buy a ebook is not a real good source. I'm not here to bash anyone but Herbaliser you should explain what you're aiming with all your ingredient. Don't tell me to go search on google is already done. I want to know how you will handle the DHT with your topical n oral method without having sexual side like Saw palmetto. I always see you on other post saying that we can't trick our body with chemical produce. Well explain us how your method will stop the thing inside the DHT that attack the hair. Telling us that is good for our health and all that stuff won't help us believe in your method. If you are here is because you want to help people I suppose and this is really great so tell us.

----------


## Onion Knight

> You can use hair oils like coconut or almond oil, olive oil, castor oil, amla oil, or others. Add a few drops of rosemary essential oil to the base oil for better and faster results.
> For natural and fast hair growth, you can use Indian gooseberry, also known as amla. Indian gooseberry is rich in vitamin C, of which a deficiency in the body can cause hair loss.
> Fenugreek, also known as methi, is highly effective in treating hair loss. Fenugreek seeds contain hormone antecedents that enhance hair growth and help rebuild hair follicles.
> Onion juice helps treat hair loss due to its high sulfur content, which helps improve blood circulation to the hair follicles, regenerate hair follicles and reduce inflammation.


 We all know that stuff stop vomiting your post on every Natural post please. Or instead create a method. Telling all the POSSIBILITIES that MAYBE those ingredient will help is useless. Also, how can you make a claim that is WORK if it all really worked no one would take chemical take picture so us proof because stop spreading those MAYBE solution test it out and show us result. Look I will show you how to make a claim.

----> (This is a claim is I experience I have done)    I personally use Onion juice for 3 month 3 time per week on night result??? I stopped my intense dandruff when I shake my hair it was snowing like hell with onion it's stop and make my hair feel more healthy does it help with grow? I don't know stop fall? I don't know I stop doing it I was really busy but I will start again.

Go try some stuff and come back just spamming this infos won't do a things.

----------


## sayian

Another question for herbaliser. TSP is teaspoon right ? as in, smaller spoon.

Or you mean table spoon ?

----------


## thechamp

What page is the method can some
One post it ??

----------


## Onion Knight

> What page is the method can some
> One post it ??


 Herbaliser doesn't take the time to explain us his long and unclear method . But I simplified this big mess go to the page 25 the last message I wrote on this page is the method I test it out and it turn exactly like Herbaliser did.

Try it and update your process if you have any questions feel free to ask!  :Smile:

----------


## thechamp

> Herbaliser doesn't take the time to explain us his long and unclear method . But I simplified this big mess go to the page 25 the last message I wrote on this page is the method I test it out and it turn exactly like Herbaliser did.
> 
> Try it and update your process if you have any questions feel free to ask!


 So what have you noticed so far using his method any side effects ? Shedding?

----------


## Onion Knight

> So what have you noticed so far using his method any side effects ? Shedding?


 Is really to soon to say it... And everyone may react differently. If you really want to stop your hair loss you should really try it out and stick with it for AT LEAST 3 months. You should do this method everyday if is too hard do one day take a break and redo it again. Be consistent is the key here.

----------


## BaldingEagle

Using a treatment that actually works is the real key.

----------


## Onion Knight

> Using a treatment that actually works is the real key.


 You have the cure? What is it.

----------


## BaldingEagle

> You have the cure? What is it.


 You can't cure a natural process like hairloss lol...

We have a few treatments with actual proof in slowing or halting hairloss though. Dutasteride, Finasteride, Minoxidil and maybe RU.

Don't want to use those? I'd bet a million dollars you'll be bald in no time.

----------


## Onion Knight

> You can't cure a natural process like hairloss lol...
> 
> We have a few treatments with actual proof in slowing or halting hairloss though. Dutasteride, Finasteride, Minoxidil and maybe RU.
> 
> Don't want to use those? I'd bet a million dollars you'll be bald in no time.


 Maybe RU? Like a drug we don't even know side effects.

So you cure hairloss with them ... Why you are here then.

----------


## BaldingEagle

To advise people not to waste time with crap like this.

I haven't lost hair since being on fin and min.

----------


## Onion Knight

> To advise people not to waste time with crap like this.
> 
> I haven't lost hair since being on fin and min.


 I'm not a natural extremists. But I know that with fin,dut,propecia is like playing Russian roulette  a impotence? A ED? Or maybe some tits naah kidding what about a cancer. All that is proove that it CAN happene I know is a low % but it's present. Anyway it's a natural post here you should respect people who want natural.

----------


## Soonbald

baldingeagle..most people on this thread are guys that cant tolerate "finasteride" they get bad side effects from it, finasteride isnt for everybody.. I wish I could take dutasteride,finasteride, but I cant so im gonna go bald which sucks...I use RU at 200mg atm.. will give it a few months and use herbalisers oil...minoxidill has no effect on me...I used 6ml of the stuff each day for 4 months..no shedding and my hair was slightly thinner after 4.5 months..I thought whats the Point to continue and dropped it and I didnt even have a shed after dropping it and it didnt give me any side effects...minox dont have any effect for some guys.. only the lucky ones gets hair growth or maintence...

----------


## BaldingEagle

That's fine if you want natural, but it doesn't work and you'll go bald.

Show me one case in history with evidence of a natural hairloss treatment working. You can't because it's never happened.

----------


## Onion Knight

> That's fine if you want natural, but it doesn't work and you'll go bald.
> 
> Show me one case in history with evidence of a natural hairloss treatment working. You can't because it's never happened.


 Dude you seem to be frustrated I don't know why... I don't have to show you anything. Like I said im not a natural extremists I don't say that natural is better then chemical.  But people who come here expect natural stuff. You can go around other post and tell that the only way is fin n mix we aldready know that also is doesn't work for everyone. So please don't be negative.

----------


## BaldingEagle

I'm not being negative, just facts. I wish I could treat my hairloss without side effects but you can't have your cake and eat it too.

----------


## Onion Knight

> I'm not being negative, just facts. I wish I could treat my hairloss without side effects but you can't have your cake and eat it too.


 What is it can you explain it? Or do you have your story I am always interested on people story.

----------


## BaldingEagle

Taking fin and min and stopped my loss. Having some nice regrowth but mild sides. Nothing awful, lower libido maybe 30%. No erection issues though.

For me that's worth it to stop hairloss. Going bald would make my libido even worse from the depression.

----------


## BaldingEagle

Also I'm 26 and have a beautiful caring wife. Hairloss still bothers me because it robs me of my identity. I'm a NW2 with some slight crown loss. Propecia and rogaine thickening me nicely though.

----------


## BaldingEagle

The most promising natural treatment in my opinion is peppermint oil.
A study in mice showed it as effective as 3% minoxidil.

----------


## Onion Knight

> Also I'm 26 and have a beautiful caring wife. Hairloss still bothers me because it robs me of my identity. I'm a NW2 with some slight crown loss. Propecia and rogaine thickening me nicely though.


 Yeah it's suck... But man at least you have something great I hope it will stay this way. For your lower libido did you try horny goat weed? I already try this in the past when I got some libido problem. It's really amazing you should try it and see how it's goes if it can help you to have more libido it's would be awsome for you. Let me know. As for peepermint oil its can be interesting thanks for sharing!

----------


## BaldingEagle

I'm going to try goat weed and more cardio workouts.

The libido drop I get from fin isn't that bad though really. I can go two rounds with the wife 5 nights a week, I just crave sex less. Then again I'm not exactly 18 anymore so maybe it's just aging.

----------


## Onion Knight

> I'm going to try goat weed and more cardio workouts.
> 
> The libido drop I get from fin isn't that bad though really. I can go two rounds with the wife 5 nights a week, I just crave sex less. Then again I'm not exactly 18 anymore so maybe it's just aging.


 Nice! It would be nice if you can do a follow up with Horny goat weed to see how it work for you. For my part I got some on my desk I use it on some occasion when I am really tired and this Friday I was really tired and I knew I will go to my gf house so I just took 2 pills at like what 6 p.m? And at 12:50 a.m damn... it's was really intense and the wake up was really good too! And I didn't take them for month. So it's can be really helpful for libido problem when you try them share you experience.

----------


## Herbaliser

> I'm going to try goat weed and more cardio workouts.
> 
> The libido drop I get from fin isn't that bad though really. I can go two rounds with the wife 5 nights a week, I just crave sex less. Then again I'm not exactly 18 anymore so maybe it's just aging.


 Sorry for my absens since i promised my remedy in pictorial perspective. (tomorrow i promise)
You seriously are a sad human being, and lost by the promotional purpose by using drugs, and mice as participants for hair loss studies. (sick)

I don´t have no gain, and no proof as the drug companies have since i don´t have million dollars in spare to prove a simple treatment, as the pathetic US drug (FDA) industry works, and for those that really needs a real cure but don´t have the money because of their stupid insurance policy are declined for treatment. (and we are actually discussing hair loss!).

----------


## BaldingEagle

Sorry for trusting evidence over anecdotes I guess.

Ps: Nobody gives a **** about mice.

----------


## Herbaliser

> Sorry for trusting evidence over anecdotes I guess.


 Maybe some none biased research for example or is it to much information for your secure bubble? 
But then again your simplistic answer tells otherwise.

----------


## BaldingEagle

> Maybe some none biased research for example or is it to much information for your secure bubble? 
> But then again your simplistic answer tells otherwise.


 Study of finasteride? Plenty of them not sponsored by Merck. Hell, even Japan did a 10 year 3000 participant study and they aren't affiliated with the FDA.

Keep believing those conspiracy theories. I'll be over here in reality.

----------


## Herbaliser

> Study of finasteride? Plenty of them not sponsored by Merck. Hell, even Japan did a 10 year 3000 participant study and they aren't affiliated with the FDA.
> 
> Keep believing those conspiracy theories. I'll be over here in reality.


 Why would they without their influence, and please provide us the study?

----------


## BaldingEagle

You really think Japan cares about the FDA? That's extremely ignorant.

Here's a huge study from Japan.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/m/pubmed/21980923/

10 year evaluation study also not affiliated with Merck.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/m/pubmed/21910805/

I guess your word is more credible than studies though. Nothing you say would ever hold up in any court. You never provide any shred of evidence, just empty words and opinions.

----------


## Herbaliser

> You really think Japan cares about the FDA? That's extremely ignorant.
> 
> Here's a huge study from Japan.
> 
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/m/pubmed/21980923/
> 
> 10 year evaluation study also not affiliated with Merck.
> 
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/m/pubmed/21910805/
> ...


 Seriously this one?
Simplistic googling:
https://www.dermatol.or.jp/modules/e...p?content_id=6

----------


## BaldingEagle

Congratulations on google.

Do you have an actual point or rebuttal?

----------


## Herbaliser

> Congratulations on google.
> 
> Do you have an actual point or rebuttal?


 Just a point, who did the trials, names etc..

----------


## BaldingEagle

You're so delusional that it's beyond a logical argument. Nowhere in your link is a Merck employee or even FDA member listed.

Grasping at straws man. Getting pathetic.

----------


## Herbaliser

> You're so delusional that it's beyond a logical argument. No where in your link is a Merck employee or even FDA member listed.
> 
> Grasping at straws man. Getting pathetic.


 Just asked for an answer, and now you are suddenly debating about delusional ism for a simplistic answer?

----------


## BaldingEagle

I wasn't aware you were even asking a question. Question marks exist for good reason. 

If it's about who did the studies... I'm not going to go look up every doctor involved in every study, that's just not worth my free time. The study's are credible over some person on a forum as they are.

I believe corruption exists wherever money exists, but the hyperbolic people like you who think they understand the intricacies of things based off what you see on YouTube aren't credible sources of information in my opinion.

Think about Propecia for example. If it turned out to give everyone permanent ED Merck would be done for forever. That would be huge backlash far beyond Vioxx killing a few people. Tylenol kills people all the time, I still take it for a headache. Cars kill people every single hour of the day, I still drive to work.

I hate hyperbole.

----------


## Herbaliser

> I wasn't aware you were even asking a question. Question marks exist for good reason. 
> 
> If it's about who did the studies... I'm not going to go look up every doctor involved in every study, that's just not worth my free time. The study's are credible over some person on a forum as they are.
> 
> I believe corruption exists wherever money exists, but the hyperbolic people like you who think they understand the intricacies of things based off what you see on YouTube aren't credible sources of information in my opinion.
> 
> Think about Propecia for example. If it turned out to give everyone permanent ED Merck would be done for forever. That would be huge backlash far beyond Vioxx killing a few people. Tylenol kills people all the time, I still take it for a headache. Cars kill people every single hour of the day, I still drive to work.
> 
> I hate hyperbole.


 Yep hyperbole.
http://www.globalresearch.ca/the-evi...xposed/5425382
Too much text for you?

----------


## BaldingEagle

If also like to add my opinion of Propecia since you seem to think I love it so much.

I would love to not take any pill through my liver every day of my life. I think Propecia negatively affects sexual health to some degree. And I think we need a better solution.

That being said, it's not a deadly drug that causes permanent ED in every person who touches a tablet like the fear mongering would have you believe.

I take it because I did my own research on the risks and benefits. To me hairloss is worse than slight libido drop. We all die in the end no matter how healthy we try to be, I'd like to go having good memories. Not antisocial and insecure.

Unfortunately it and minoxidil are only things that do anything significant.

----------


## BaldingEagle

> Yep hyperbole.
> http://www.globalresearch.ca/the-evi...xposed/5425382
> Too much text for you?


 New world order article lol. You've officially lost it. No longer can I take anything you say seriously.

----------


## Herbaliser

> New world order article lol. You've officially lost it. No longer can I take anything you say seriously.


 I give up.

----------


## BaldingEagle

There is no new world order, you can relax now. It's going to be okay.

----------


## Onion Knight

You guys have good points both of you . But battle between natural vs chemical is useless. 

BaldingEagle as stupid it may seem for you you should let people do their natural treatments let them believe they may find a treatment that can help we never know .  

Herbaliser yes help us with your natural treatment but stop going around and create fear on people who want to try the drugs the drug work yes. Is it safe? No. I understand you want to inform people about the drug but fallin in battle with every drug user is useless.

----------


## doke

Hi Herb  instead of reading back everything I have a question 1. green tea how much do you put into the solution and is it dry green tea? 2. can you use dry coiander in the mix? 
Now there is a guy on youtube that users lavender oil and he has had some regrowth could you add this, and also what about putting the ingredience into a blender and making a few days or weeks worth and store in the fridge?
The coriander thing you maybe able to get high strength powder to mix in.

----------


## doke

I have seen you can buy high strength coriander powder and also essential oil coriander.

----------


## nWo

> I have seen you can buy high strength coriander powder and also essential oil coriander.


 I think this is a good idea as it makes the topical easier to prepare and apply.  I have been using this topical for 5 weeks.  Initially I followed the exact instructions but have since made some changes to make it more efficient.

----------


## arashicage

> I think this is a good idea as it makes the topical easier to prepare and apply.  I have been using this topical for 5 weeks.  Initially I followed the exact instructions but have since made some changes to make it more efficient.


 Hi nWo,

How's your experience with the topical?

I'm still trying to find proper ingredients, cause Pumpkin Seed Oil is quite expensive as well as the Dr. Bronners here. Trying to see where I can get it cheap. 

Already bought Spiriluna and started it though; I noticed I got more energy and overall feeling better compared to before. Chlorella is still being delivered.

Also, what Green Tea are you using? Is there a difference if we use Matcha vs Sencha? Or as long as its tea bags (and not lipton)?

----------


## nWo

Arashicage

I use castor oil rather than pumpkinseed oil, so if you can get castor oil use that instead.

The Dr bronners soap helps to create a paste which is easy to apply to the hair.  I no longer use Dr bronners soap in the topical and as a result it just means the oils drip down your forehead a little as they don't have that soap to keep everything together.
I would say Dr bronners isn't important to the topical so leave it out.

I use matcha green tea bags, sencha is fine as well.

Also I think anything can be added to this topical, it's all about trial and error, you don't have to copy everything to the exact formula.

----------


## arashicage

> Arashicage
> 
> I use castor oil rather than pumpkinseed oil, so if you can get castor oil use that instead.
> 
> The Dr bronners soap helps to create a paste which is easy to apply to the hair.  I no longer use Dr bronners soap in the topical and as a result it just means the oils drip down your forehead a little as they don't have that soap to keep everything together.
> I would say Dr bronners isn't important to the topical so leave it out.
> 
> I use matcha green tea bags, sencha is fine as well.
> 
> Also I think anything can be added to this topical, it's all about trial and error, you don't have to copy everything to the exact formula.


 Thanks nWo! Castor Oil is a lot cheaper here compared to Pumpkin Seed Oil, so good to know that you use that.

Will try to use other Castille Soap (more cheaper one) on first round, but will adjust like you did depending on experience.

----------


## nWo

For some of this topical herbaliser mashes up some fresh corriander and green tea and then adds it to the rest of the oils.  I found this very messy and trying to wash out the bits of green tea and corriander out of my hair took ages.

So instead I mashed up some fresh corriander and some green tea put this In a bottle and added some water.  I then left this for 24 hours.  After this time i sieved out the green tea and corriander bits and was just left with the water.  I stored this in the fridge and add a small amount to the topical before application.

----------


## sayian

HELP

MY CASTILLE SOAP CONTAINS hydroxyethyl cellulose !

I can't find dr bronners castille soap in my country.

Is hydroxyethyl cellulose safe for my HAIR ????????????

----------


## Onion Knight

> HELP
> 
> MY CASTILLE SOAP CONTAINS hydroxyethyl cellulose !
> 
> I can't find dr bronners castille soap in my country.
> 
> Is hydroxyethyl cellulose safe for my HAIR ????????????


 
Man bro... Relax... And read the forum like a normal person the soap isn't important so stop stressing. Also if u want to know go on google and ask him you will know I don't even know wtf is hydroxyelthyl look like a weird chemical I wouldn't touch it with a stick.

----------


## sayian

I googled it and found nothing. I spent money on this and I don't know if hydroxyethyl cellulose is safe or not.

----------


## sayian

Herbaliser , how can I pm you ? I have some ideas that would improve a lot your remedy. I really believe in your treatment even if I just started it. Alex

----------


## nWo

Sayian

I would leave using the Castile soap as its not needed.  You may want to still use it to wash your hair after you've applied the topical.  Obviously this is upto you but personally I'm using an organic shampoo free of such chemicals etc.

Also if you have any ideas please feel free to put them forward I have made changes to the topical myself.

----------


## sayian

I need something as the soap to make the solution sticky.

And also I want to talk to herbaliser.... he shall decide how to change it after I tell him my 'secrets'

----------


## Herbaliser

Well the secret is simplistic.
Use whatever organic soap,oils you want for assistans,  to the mushed fresh coriander, rosemary on your scalp.

----------


## sayian

Herbaliser, I need to talk to you. I have some extra info, can you give me your email or can I give you my email if you dont want your email posted here , please ? (im sure it will improve the remedy)

----------


## Ulti1

Sayian,

What's up with the secrets?  You want to be only one growing hair so you can laugh at everyone else?  If you have something that will benefit herbalisms mixture then share it with the community.

A lot of people tweeked the formula.  You act like you found the ****ing cure for baldness you weirdo.

----------


## BaldingEagle

> Sayian,
> 
> What's up with the secrets?  You want to be only one growing hair so you can laugh at everyone else?  If you have something that will benefit herbalisms mixture then share it with the community.
> 
> A lot of people tweeked the formula.  You act like you found the ****ing cure for baldness you weirdo.


 Yeah all these kitchen scientists are finding the tweaks to the new world order believers all natural remedy that doesn't even have a theory for why it works. 

The big 3 have a hard enough time regrowing lots of hair. Anyone who really believes this works is going to be sorely disappointed.

If you want a natural treatment you might want to try one with any kind of evidence. Such as peppermint oil, saw palmetto etc. even though those aren't exactly proven effective they at least have a theory to them.

----------


## MONY

Hair Loss and hair thinning are at an all time high. Thanks to pollution, bad quality of water and increasing stress levels. Instead of using minodixil, you can try oils in your kitchen and incorporating certain food habits that may help you. 
Coming to the oils: 
1. You may add few drops of lemon juice to coconut oil and massage on your scalp. 
2. You may also add few drops of honey to castor oil and massage on your scalp. 
3. Try using fenugreek seeds paste on your scalp once a week. 

Regular intake of protein rich food like curd, cottage cheese, milk etc would help you in maintaining a healthy scalp. 

Hope it helps !

----------


## sayian

Baldin eagle, you fokkin retard, I said nothing about conspiracy theories. Go and spill propecia and other testical medicine on your american redneck neck you ant. Then stay all life in impotence and anxiety and cry your hair down + stack some rogaine up your arse so you will grow a tail. We are on a natural remedy topic, go back to your sanatorium if you don't like natural stuff.

The secrets are secrets that I want to consult with Herbaliser so he can say if they are good or not, but I see he doesn't want to talk to me in private.

A few hints : 1. cut all diary from your diet (diary is pure poison that causes inflamation in everyone, but some don't manifest it visible)

2. Eliminate calcifiation so hair can grow again

3. A few other natural ingredients

----------


## Onion Knight

Jeezzzz... you guys what is the point to be unrespectful to others. People who want to be Natural have the rights but they have no rights to bash people who use chemical that's go for both ways. Balding eagle isn't a retard even he doesn't really believe in the natural he provide interesting source of natural treatment like peppermint oil, saw palmetto etc...
The only retard here is the one who insult others people and bashing everyone never resolve any problem.  Balding Eagle goes by proof and that is the mentality we need to have here. You can't just put everything on your head and say it will work it's does not work like that ....

The drugs work for some people YES it's got tested ... The natural ways never got tested call it conspirational or whatever. I do believe on both way chemical and natural. But we need to do the same thing as the drugs does. What I mean by that is block the things inside the DHT that attack the hair, AND promote blood to the scalp or whatever other way for promoting new hair that's all. 

The pollution bad quality of water blablablbalbla stress lvl. I don't know dude... In the old world people was bald too people always was bald... it's a gene... the same that determine the colour of your eye... it's suck I know but it's the true. Can we fight it? We will one day but we need to do the equation like I say earlier. Lemon juice coconut oil honey castor pasta Tabasco salad nutella egg waffle it's useless the key here is something people won't be able to do it and the key is consistence and patience. And a lot of effort and you need to do it right excuse me but I'm sure you never done all that shit but I DID god it's was a mess. The only really natural stuff I experienced for 5 month + was onion. Result? I don't know I did not track it the only thing I know that work was my dandruff stop I always go dandruff I can make my head snow like I got some magic power with onion all that disappear I stop using onion got tired and my dandruff came back. Will I'll do it again? Yes but I experience other thing right now. 

Also sayian I don't know what is your deal with your little secret you should provide information here you never know maybe someone have your answer trusting and be attached to someone here is not really the place for that.  Also, Herbaliser never respect his promised we will soon reach the 3 week of waiting.

----------


## BaldingEagle

> Baldin eagle, you fokkin retard, I said nothing about conspiracy theories. Go and spill propecia and other testical medicine on your american redneck neck you ant. Then stay all life in impotence and anxiety and cry your hair down + stack some rogaine up your arse so you will grow a tail. We are on a natural remedy topic, go back to your sanatorium if you don't like natural stuff.
> 
> The secrets are secrets that I want to consult with Herbaliser so he can say if they are good or not, but I see he doesn't want to talk to me in private.
> 
> A few hints : 1. cut all diary from your diet (diary is pure poison that causes inflamation in everyone, but some don't manifest it visible)
> 
> 2. Eliminate calcifiation so hair can grow again
> 
> 3. A few other natural ingredients


 I was referring to Herbaliser regarding conspiracy theories since he linked me a new world order article as "proof".

It's ironic to call me retard when you lack basic comprehension.

Also these "chemicals" actually work and instead of losing I'm gaining. With a fully intact penis. My wife has no complaints. And should it affect my sexual function I'll just quit. I'm already married I'm doing this for myself.

I have a masters degree in molecular biology at Baylor university and it's far more complex than diet to fight genetics.

The Romans had copious amounts of hairloss and that was before pollution and processed food. You can't fight genes so easily. You should educate yourself, you sound so ignorant.

Enjoy going bald trying to solve hairloss with your high school education though, doesn't seem to be working considering how bitter and hostile you are.

----------


## nWo

> Baldin eagle, you fokkin retard, I said nothing about conspiracy theories. Go and spill propecia and other testical medicine on your american redneck neck you ant. Then stay all life in impotence and anxiety and cry your hair down + stack some rogaine up your arse so you will grow a tail. We are on a natural remedy topic, go back to your sanatorium if you don't like natural stuff.
> 
> The secrets are secrets that I want to consult with Herbaliser so he can say if they are good or not, but I see he doesn't want to talk to me in private.
> 
> A few hints : 1. cut all diary from your diet (diary is pure poison that causes inflamation in everyone, but some don't manifest it visible)
> 
> 2. Eliminate calcifiation so hair can grow again
> 
> 3. A few other natural ingredients


 Sayian

I don't think herbaliser is interested in anything you have to put forward at this stage.  His topical has worked for him so he has no reason to add anything.  Other people though could benefit from additions to the topical.  

If you put forward your ideas I'm sure you'll get feedback on this thread.

----------


## sayian

I was not meant to be disrespectful, but balding eagle insulted everyone by bashing 'natural' theories and telling that drugs work. I know people that suffered tremendously  from those chemicals.

Ok, so here is my additional info and secrets :

1. I came to understand that hair cannot regrow in many people because the root is calcified and there are calcium deposits on your scalp that can be eliminated with a little apple cider vinegar. So I'll add 1tsb of apple cider vinegar in the remedy.

2. I aliminated all diary, trust me it causes inflamation and inflamation causes a lot of hairloss.

3. Blood circulation can be also improved with tom hagerty's scalp work and the japanese scalp massage

4. cayenne pepper extract

----------


## Ulti1

> Baldin eagle, you fokkin retard, I said nothing about conspiracy theories. Go and spill propecia and other testical medicine on your american redneck neck you ant. Then stay all life in impotence and anxiety and cry your hair down + stack some rogaine up your arse so you will grow a tail. We are on a natural remedy topic, go back to your sanatorium if you don't like natural stuff.
> 
> The secrets are secrets that I want to consult with Herbaliser so he can say if they are good or not, but I see he doesn't want to talk to me in private.
> 
> A few hints : 1. cut all diary from your diet (diary is pure poison that causes inflamation in everyone, but some don't manifest it visible)
> 
> 2. Eliminate calcifiation so hair can grow again
> 
> 3. A few other natural ingredients


 Why so secret?   I completely agree with calcium build up.  But not apple cider curing it

----------


## Ulti1

> Baldin eagle, you fokkin retard, I said nothing about conspiracy theories. Go and spill propecia and other testical medicine on your american redneck neck you ant. Then stay all life in impotence and anxiety and cry your hair down + stack some rogaine up your arse so you will grow a tail. We are on a natural remedy topic, go back to your sanatorium if you don't like natural stuff.
> 
> The secrets are secrets that I want to consult with Herbaliser so he can say if they are good or not, but I see he doesn't want to talk to me in private.
> 
> A few hints : 1. cut all diary from your diet (diary is pure poison that causes inflamation in everyone, but some don't manifest it visible)
> 
> 2. Eliminate calcifiation so hair can grow again
> 
> 3. A few other natural ingredients


 Why so secret?

----------


## sayian

> Why so secret?   I completely agree with calcium build up.  But not apple cider curing it


 http://cooking.tips.net/T005902_Remo..._Cookware.html

What is your option ? Vinegar works best for me.

----------


## Ulti1

Tim hagerty was first ever treatment I ever tried years and years ago... Big secret.  Ground breaking stuff

For calcium buildup, what's best is... Oh wait it's a secret

----------


## sayian

> Tim hagerty was first ever treatment I ever tried years and years ago... Big secret.  Ground breaking stuff
> 
> For calcium buildup, what's best is... Oh wait it's a secret


 Are you trying to be funny ?

----------


## Ulti1

Yeah I was.   I do agree with calcium build up though.  That has to be taken care of.

----------


## sayian

> Yeah I was.   I do agree with calcium build up though.  That has to be taken care of.


 With the help of........... ?

----------


## Ulti1

You weren't going to tell us your secrets if you were able to PM herbaliser.   Makes me think you're trying to profit off his treatment so screw you.  MY SECRETS

----------


## sayian

> You weren't going to tell us your secrets if you were able to PM herbaliser.   Makes me think you're trying to profit off his treatment so screw you.  MY SECRETS


 Very mature. What can I say. I was telling him my secrets just to let him tell you or not if he considered them not good enough. I care for all... but whatever. Maybe I should also stop telling what I know.

----------


## BaldingEagle

Why would Herbaliser know what's good enough? He has no scientific or medical education and ripped his "remedy" from a black lady on YouTube. Just added Coriander.

----------


## sayian

> Why would Herbaliser know what's good enough? He has no scientific or medical education and ripped his "remedy" from a black lady on YouTube. Just added Coriander.


 Again this chemical idiot.

----------


## BaldingEagle

You're calling me an idiot, someone with a biology masters posting evidence in all my statements.

You keep doodling secrets that only the great dragonballz fan sayian has figured out with his masters in Google.

----------


## warner8

Man this thread has gone to shit. Could a moderator just end it. 35 pages of bibble babble trash

----------


## Onion Knight

Guys really? Stop fighting is useless and I'm sure you have better things to do (I hope so) Ulti1 did you read the post or...? I'm the one who ask to sayian to share is knowledge here stop bashing him it's wont give you anything... not even candys. 

sayian BaldingEagle is sided with the chemical let him be don't call people who are sided with chemical idiot! If you do so don't ask yourself why people who are sided with chemical insult natural people... just stop. 

Also BaldingEagle have a point here Herbaliser didn't CREATE this and well Herbaliser doesn't know what he doing I believe soo he can't even tell me why theses ingredient is important after 1 month... he just goes around bashing chemical people and don't answer to us. Don't be like him sayian.

Oh and I knew about Apple Cider Vinegar I try it many time but result? I'm not really sure make my hair better I believe but the smell I could not continue that way maybe I put too much but man... I know a guys who use to do Apple Cider Vinegar, Onion, Garlic. he look like a redneck(no offense) but he have a lot of video on youtube WARNING he say he doesn't not use rogain but on some video he say he does lol... So he may be using Apple Cider Vinegar, Onion, Garlic and rogain. The smell is horrible the onion pass but the apple damn that's smell if you have a trick to mask that smell help us hahaha. 

Also, Can you explain more on the other subject you talk about? I'm interested to share infos with you and try stuff don't let people put you down if they insult you just ignore them take your time to answer to people who want your help and want to share stuff.

----------


## Herbaliser

> Man this thread has gone to shit. Could a moderator just end it. 35 pages of bibble babble trash


 I undertand you actually.
That is why i gave it up, since it docent matter how i present my remedy since it´s natural and therefore questioned beyond belief.
Why do guys think i posted it in the first place? Just because i reversed my hair loss, that is the simple reason, and i did not have a clue how serious hair loss was for people, and the industry behind it.

----------


## Herbaliser

> Why would Herbaliser know what's good enough? He has no scientific or medical education and ripped his "remedy" from a black lady on YouTube. Just added Coriander.


 Oh my, you really are a pathetic person.
Eagle "as like wolf" i would presume as the alpha male you are seeking by using eagle?

The afro american person that you mentioned has a nice base that i refined a lot.
Since you already turned down my educational level by using natural ingredients, then and i could easily start debating with you?

----------


## sayian

Herbaliser, please send me a mail to

 n @ t u r @ l b r e @ k 13 @ g m @  i l .  c o m ( no spaces between ) 

if you dont want your mail posted here. I wanna talk to you, cheers.


in the email @ = a

 so use A's

----------


## nWo

> I was not meant to be disrespectful, but balding eagle insulted everyone by bashing 'natural' theories and telling that drugs work. I know people that suffered tremendously  from those chemicals.
> 
> Ok, so here is my additional info and secrets :
> 
> 1. I came to understand that hair cannot regrow in many people because the root is calcified and there are calcium deposits on your scalp that can be eliminated with a little apple cider vinegar. So I'll add 1tsb of apple cider vinegar in the remedy.
> 
> 2. I aliminated all diary, trust me it causes inflamation and inflamation causes a lot of hairloss.
> 
> 3. Blood circulation can be also improved with tom hagerty's scalp work and the japanese scalp massage
> ...


 In the latest topical I made up this weekend I actually added some ACV to the mix.  There are some suggestions it may help with calcification but no hard facts.  Either way its good for inflammation, dandruff and balancing ph levels.

Lots of good research based on cayenne, but I've never seen any success stories from anyone whos used it, in fact results have been more negative if anything.

I tried the Japanese massage for exactly one year and it had a very negative effect on my hair.  Im yet to see anyone else have any significant results from this.

----------


## sayian

Another secret  :Smile:  :

Stop coffee forever / tea :

Anyways let's come to the topic. 

I posted a new topic about coffee and hair loss months ago, way before this PGD2 study. I basically said whenever I drank coffee I endured a shed for few days along with scalp itch. At that time I thought it could have been caffeine. But even drinking decaf produced similar results. I agaian thought it must be the caffeine because even decaf coffee is not completely free of caffeine. I thought I must have developed sensitivity to even small amounts of caffeine. When I posted this a lot of people rejected my association between hair loss and coffee. "The hair you lose has been dead for months" , "nothing can shed hair in two days" ,etc. 
It is very hard to convince people. I knew EVERYTIME I drank coffee it followed with itching and rapid shed. 

I am not 100% sure but this new research about PGD2 may have solved part of the puzzle. May be all who knows. There are long discussions about this on other hair forums. Some people pointed the Niacin PGD2 connection. Apparently niacin DOES cause production of PGD2, which in turn is involved in hair loss. 

Call it ignorance , up until today I did not know Coffee is one of the highest if not the highest food source of NIACIN. And it looks like decaf coffee may have even more Niacin. This can be the missing factor in my hair loss. My experience with coffee could be an additional piece of evidence that also reinforces the PGD2 theory that some scientists are suggesting now. 

Coffee with loads of niacin would massivly increase the PGD2 levels on scalp which in turn would cause inflammation (itching) and hair shed.

----------


## Herbaliser

> Herbaliser, please send me a mail to
> 
>  n @ t u r @ l b r e @ k 13 @ g m @  i l .  c o m ( no spaces between ) 
> 
> if you dont want your mail posted here. I wanna talk to you, cheers.
> 
> 
> in the email @ = a
> 
>  so use A's


 nicole.weezer@yahoo.se

my email.

----------


## Ulti1

> Very mature. What can I say. I was telling him my secrets just to let him tell you or not if he considered them not good enough. I care for all... but whatever. Maybe I should also stop telling what I know.


 Go ahead and stop posting your magical secrets.  Nothing you said is a secret and I already knew anyways.    Calling it a secret and withholding information only makes you look like you're trying to profit off something or make a stupid ebook.   

You have to privately talk to herbaliser because you don't want anyone to hear your secrets.  It's rediculous.

If you actually cared about anyone on this thread you wouldn't be withholding information on your secret.

----------


## Ulti1

He won't share any info until you can buy sayians ebook for 9.99 on amazon.  It's called natural break "my secrets"

Btw, cayenne extract is a double edged sword.  I'm sure with your masters in google you can figure that out

----------


## Herbaliser

> Go ahead and stop posting your magical secrets.  Nothing you said is a secret and I already knew anyways.    Calling it a secret and withholding information only makes you look like you're trying to profit off something or make a stupid ebook.   
> 
> You have to privately talk to herbaliser because you don't want anyone to hear your secrets.  It's rediculous.


 My simple secret is.
Take 1,5 dl of olive oil and 1,5 dl pumpkin seed oil in a pot.
Take a big handful of Pau D'Arco, and 5 bags of matcha green tea, and heat it without boiling for at least 15 minutes.

Put it in a air tight glass jar and store in the fridge.
When you actually use the remedy:
(Take a mortel: pour in a bunch of coriander leaves and rosemary (fresh) and open a green tea bag also to pour in, mush them really good together to a paste")

Take about 3 tsp of the oil created from mentioned above into a small bowl, and pour in the paste and stir.
Add 1 tsp coconut oil, 3 tsp coconut milk and stir really good again and finally 3 tsp of dr.bronners non perfume soap and stir again.

I use flax oil on my hair before putting on the remedy, since it will flow down directly on your scalp.
Leave it on your scalp as long as you want, since the soap will leave crust on your scalp and the remedy will stay intact towards your scalp.
(No shower cap!)

----------


## allTheGoodNamesAreTaken

Don't forget to add frog's legs and a unicorn's horn.

----------


## sayian

> My simple secret is.
> Take 1,5 dl of olive oil and 1,5 dl pumpkin seed oil in a pot.
> Take a big handful of Pau D'Arco, and 5 bags of matcha green tea, and heat it without boiling for at least 15 minutes.
> 
> Put it in a air tight glass jar and store in the fridge.
> When you actually use the remedy:
> (Take a mortel: pour in a bunch of coriander leaves and rosemary (fresh) and open a green tea bag also to pour in, mush them really good together to a paste")
> 
> Take about 3 tsp of the oil created from mentioned above into a small bowl, and pour in the paste and stir.
> ...


 Why no more shower cap ? 
Alex

----------


## Herbaliser

Think about it.
Do you actually think there is or ever going to be a synthetic magical pill for our bodies acceptants?
There is a common symbiosis with the vaccination campaign for example, that actually decreases your own natural defense mechanism instead, and therefore sides.

Quiet incredible when i started juicing fresh greens for about a year ago, and i have not even experienced a simple flue and my pollen allergy disappeared also. 
Makes sense now with my anti fungal,viral topical combined with my green intake now, since you cannot fool your body thinking otherwise.

----------


## Herbaliser

Maybe this approach that i posted before.
Come on guys think about it!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oupmuHVtChM

----------


## jamesst11

> Think about it.
> Do you actually think there is or ever going to be a synthetic magical pill for our bodies acceptants?
> There is a common symbiosis with the vaccination campaign for example, that actually decreases your own natural defense mechanism instead, and therefore sides.
> 
> Quiet incredible when i started juicing fresh greens for about a year ago, and i have not even experienced a simple flue and my pollen allergy disappeared also. 
> Makes sense now with my anti fungal,viral topical combined with my green intake now, since you cannot fool your body thinking otherwise.


 I am confused... are you now telling us you're against vaccinations?

----------


## Herbaliser

> I am confused... are you now telling us you're against vaccinations?


 Of course i am, like we should be.
Just an resemblance of our confusion, that we are actually lowering our natural resistance.
Just pop a pill for everything, and soon a pill just to wake up further ahead, and you should now by now what i´m meaning.

----------


## Herbaliser

Get a good a slow juicer as a kick start for the topical.
Put in organic celery, cucumber, and spinach, simple as that, and your hair will boost enormously.

----------


## sayian

Herbaliser, I emailed you few days ago.

Btw. why no more shower cap ? is it better without it ?

----------


## Vic

> Think about it.
> Do you actually think there is or ever going to be a synthetic magical pill for our bodies acceptants?
> There is a common symbiosis with the vaccination campaign for example, that actually decreases your own natural defense mechanism instead, and therefore sides.
> 
> Quiet incredible when i started juicing fresh greens for about a year ago, and i have not even experienced a simple flue and my pollen allergy disappeared also. 
> Makes sense now with my anti fungal,viral topical combined with my green intake now, since you cannot fool your body thinking otherwise.


 Hi herbaliser, have you made a thread with your treatment method, pics and everything all in 1 area? 
Some of the things you use are actually very strong natural PGD2 blockers. 
And as I've said before but you mistakenly thought I was being sarcastic, I am all for the natural path and agree with your thoughts on almost everything from big Pharma to vaccines. 
It would be great if you took the time to put it all in one place for us. Thanks.

----------


## Herbaliser

> Hi herbaliser, have you made a thread with your treatment method, pics and everything all in 1 area? 
> Some of the things you use are actually very strong natural PGD2 blockers. 
> And as I've said before but you mistakenly thought I was being sarcastic, I am all for the natural path and agree with your thoughts on almost everything from big Pharma to vaccines. 
> It would be great if you took the time to put it all in one place for us. Thanks.


 Hi Vic,

I just installed power point so i can put the explanation with pictures, and turn them as jpeg.
Bought a new batch so i can explain from the beginning.

I still have very nice regrowth.

----------


## sayian

I have some questions.

1. I repeat the same question that I asked 2 times : Why should we dont use shower cap anymore ?
2. Can I put the remedy to the freezer and if so, will it not oxidize in the freezer ?

----------


## sayian

I have some questions.

1. I repeat the same question that I asked 2 times : Why should we dont use shower cap anymore ?
2. Can I put the remedy to the freezer and if so, will it not oxidize in the freezer ?

----------


## HairHealth88

Natural remedies do work today and are lot effective. Some of the natural remedies for hair loss are: 
1) Indian Gooseberry: For natural and fast hair growth, you can use Indian gooseberry, also known as amla. Indian gooseberry is rich in vitamin C, of which a deficiency in the body can cause hair loss.
2) Fenugreek: Fenugreek, also known as methi, is highly effective in treating hair loss. Fenugreek seeds contain hormone antecedents that enhance hair growth and help rebuild hair follicles.
3) Onion juice: Onion juice helps treat hair loss due to its high sulfur content, which helps improve blood circulation to the hair follicles, regenerate hair follicles and reduce inflammation.
4) Licorice root: Licorice root is another herb that prevents hair loss and further damage to the hair. The mollifying properties of licorice roots open the pores, soothe the scalp and help get rid of irritations like dry flakes. This remedy is good for dandruff, hair loss and baldness.

----------


## Onion Knight

It's 2016 and I think this treath is dead. 

Herbaliser doesn't fully understand English so, he misread a lot of stuff and get angry... He go around bashing chemical solution for his own pleasure to confuse people. Also he stole method from other and bait us with it and never show us how to do it.

Anyway, he will never post his how to do list. For Christ sakes it doesn't take 1 month and +  to do a how to do list. And this guy being a jerk to a lot of people. He insults people because they find chemical solution what the hell let them be who are you anyway! I honestly don't like him.

Anyway, no putting everything on your head won't make it better a lot of random oil won't be good and people will give up. I don't know if someone read this but.. Honestly if you want the how to do list of Herbaliser that he never did, I did my own how to do list and I got the same mixture as him so it's work, go on page 25. 

Also, Go on internet and try to figure out what is the hair loss so you can understand and try to beat it. But brothers don't forget this... If theses forum exist is because is really hard to beat it and putting random stuff egg,oil,salade,lemon,banana,onions,tabasco, urine(yes seriously), mom's spaghetti??? Ice cream??? Bagel??? Waffle??? Man don't put that you see it make no sense. Put only natural stuff that is proved to work.

----------


## sayian

I don`t want to bash / insult Herbaliser in any way. I just want some answers.

Here I ask again : 

I have some questions.

1. Why should we dont use shower cap anymore ? it is more effective with or without shower cap ?
2. Can I put the remedy to the freezer and if so, will it not oxidize in the freezer ? how long can I keep in the freezer ?
3. Why you have eliminated EMU oil ? isn't it the most penetrable oil that goes to all layers of skin ?

----------


## sayian

I don`t want to bash / insult Herbaliser in any way. I just want some answers.

Here I ask again : 

I have some questions.

1. Why should we dont use shower cap anymore ? it is more effective with or without shower cap ?
2. Can I put the remedy to the freezer and if so, will it not oxidize in the freezer ? how long can I keep in the freezer ?
3. Why you have eliminated EMU oil ? isn't it the most penetrable oil that goes to all layers of skin ?

----------


## BaldingEagle

Best possible hair regimen if you refuse to go chemical in my opinion is:

Saw palmetto. Inhibits some DHT, possible sexual sides even though it's natural.
Peppermint oil twice daily on scalp. Study showed it as effective as 2% minox in mice.
Oral castor oil 1ml. Possible minor thickening.
Emu oil for inflammatory aid.

These four items at least have solid anecdotal evidence or animal based studies, beats throwing random stuff on the stove and pouring it on your head.

Disclaimer: 

I'm on finasteride and minoxidil and I personally don't believe it's possible to keep hair with a purely natural approach. Just giving some suggestions based on more than guesswork.

----------


## burtandernie

> Best possible hair regimen if you refuse to go chemical in my opinion is:
> 
> Saw palmetto. Inhibits some DHT, possible sexual sides even though it's natural.
> Peppermint oil twice daily on scalp. Study showed it as effective as 2% minox in mice.
> Oral castor oil 1ml. Possible minor thickening.
> Emu oil for inflammatory aid.
> 
> These four items at least have solid anecdotal evidence or animal based studies, beats throwing random stuff on the stove and pouring it on your head.
> 
> ...


 Yeah this sounds reasonable. I tried saw palmetto a long time ago and personally I do think it has some effect. What it does for hair I dont know so I dropped it and just said if I go that route id rather go propecia and know it works verses guessing.

----------


## Mincepie

Hi everyone,
I've read some answers and believe what Herbaliser says. 
Anything new ?

----------


## Baldcured

Chemicals are not good for hair. Only natural products are the way to restore hair. I have had my own experience

----------


## thechamp

> Chemicals are not good for hair. Only natural products are the way to restore hair. I have had my own experience


  What's your wxperince ? What you use ?

----------


## Herbaliser

Long time ago.
It seems that dead hair follicles is a myth, since it´s the small vellus hairs that can start reproducing real hair like a new born baby.

Just changed my method a little, since my gut said i was in the right direction, and i simplified it more by using the key ingredients orally instead.
Looks strange though when it´s blended with so called dead hair, and it grows way faster.

----------


## thechamp

> Long time ago.
> It seems that dead hair follicles is a myth, since it´s the small vellus hairs that can start reproducing real hair like a new born baby.
> 
> Just changed my method a little, since my gut said i was in the right direction, and i simplified it more by using the key ingredients orally instead.
> Looks strange though when it´s blended with so called dead hair, and it grows way faster.


 What's something we can just chuck in a blender and out in our heads and get results ?

----------


## BaldingEagle

> What's something we can just chuck in a blender and out in our heads and get results ?


 Semen.

No blender necessary.

----------


## thechamp

Any way herballizer ignore bald eagle I had more success with olive oil shampoo than with nizoral , so tell me what you use .

----------


## Soonbald

this guy herbaliser had some sort of deficency in his body..that made his hair not grow at all..just look at his hair it was dry brittle and very receeded..he started eating more healthy "juicing" and took his sea weed powder that contains lots of vitamins his hair got better...and then added some oils on his scalp that helped the hair to grow better because of more "moisture" to the scalp skin.. like the naturall oils on the scalp that also helps the hair to grow which herbaliser was "lacking" hair folicles are several mm Deep into the thick layer of the scalp...there is no way that topicall oils could go Deep inside the skin and reach the hair folicle and "feed it" there is no science behind this that proves that this is the case..and now herbaliser is realising that it was the "interall" stuff that he took that helped his hair the most..and now he is saying that he is only using his "topicall treatment" internally instead..this proves that he had deficency in some vitamin/nutrient...he never had true "MPB"

----------


## sayian

Herbaliser, why you gave me your email adress if you don't respond to my mails ? I emailed you twice the same email. No answer. 

Also, I asked you something here, no answer. It is not nice to ignore people this way, I supported your regimen.




> I have some questions.
> 
> 1. I repeat the same question that I asked 2 times : Why should we dont use shower cap anymore ?
> 2. Can I put the remedy to the freezer and if so, will it not oxidize in the freezer ?

----------


## Herbaliser

Since i knew (for my self) i was on to something, i started to take it internally instead for easier usage.
I just slow juice them instead, since i understood there is no point taking it externally.

All the nutrients goes into your system more effectually when you actually inhale it.
White baby vellus hairs are growing way faster then my dead hair.

Coriander, Rosemary= heavy nutrients along with helping growing hair nutrients cucumber, celery and spinach.

----------


## Herbaliser

> this guy herbaliser had some sort of deficency in his body..that made his hair not grow at all..just look at his hair it was dry brittle and very receeded..he started eating more healthy "juicing" and took his sea weed powder that contains lots of vitamins his hair got better...and then added some oils on his scalp that helped the hair to grow better because of more "moisture" to the scalp skin.. like the naturall oils on the scalp that also helps the hair to grow which herbaliser was "lacking" hair folicles are several mm Deep into the thick layer of the scalp...there is no way that topicall oils could go Deep inside the skin and reach the hair folicle and "feed it" there is no science behind this that proves that this is the case..and now herbaliser is realising that it was the "interall" stuff that he took that helped his hair the most..and now he is saying that he is only using his "topicall treatment" internally instead..this proves that he had deficency in some vitamin/nutrient...he never had true "MPB"


 Or maybe i did my simple math, since i had what was it called again hereditary MPB.
Due to your high knowledge, then please share with us what is male pattern baldness?

----------


## Herbaliser

Probably i put this video before, but it´s says a lot.
My recipe is more extreme though,
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oupmuHVtChM

----------


## sayian

> Probably i put this video before, but it´s says a lot.
> My recipe is more extreme though,
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oupmuHVtChM


 Why you ignore my questions mate ?

----------


## Herbaliser

> Why you ignore my questions mate ?


 I´m sorry for my lack of responding, and a major part is that we have been moving, work etc...
You can mail my anytime, and i will definitely respond.

----------


## Herbaliser

> Herbaliser, why you gave me your email adress if you don't respond to my mails ? I emailed you twice the same email. No answer. 
> 
> Also, I asked you something here, no answer. It is not nice to ignore people this way, I supported your regimen.


 I would not put it in the freezer, but then again it should keep the enzymes intact.
You could juice the major ingredients, and use the topical couple times a week to make it more effective.

----------


## Soonbald

MPB is genetic sensitivity to DHT that shrinks the hair folicle...you are growing better hair and new hair with topicall and internall vitamins?? how is that even possible?? you are not doing anything against "DHT"... explain to me why people that use finasteride get new hair or stops their hairloss entirely WITHOUT putting salad on their heads and drinking fruit juice everyday LOL...if it was only that simple herbaliser..you are just lucky to get results from this..you are the ONLY person on this thread that have gotten results from this "regimen"

----------


## burtandernie

The natural cure for MPB is very simple. In fact most men eventually get cured naturally by going bald just as nature intended. So if you want to be cured naturally you may as well just leave the forums and go live your life as a happy bald man.

----------


## Herbaliser

> MPB is genetic sensitivity to DHT that shrinks the hair folicle...you are growing better hair and new hair with topicall and internall vitamins?? how is that even possible?? you are not doing anything against "DHT"... explain to me why people that use finasteride get new hair or stops their hairloss entirely WITHOUT putting salad on their heads and drinking fruit juice everyday LOL...if it was only that simple herbaliser..you are just lucky to get results from this..you are the ONLY person on this thread that have gotten results from this "regimen"


 So everybody trying this is also using a low rpm juicer, along with the topical?
Has nothing to do with luck, and due to our laziness it became an industry.

That is the society of today, we are trying to fool our system for every smallest possible reason.
Strangely my regime also improved my health, but then again what was it again DHT "LOL"

Please keep inhaling your pills, and hope for the best upstairs and downstairs.

----------


## Stanley Donald

From all my years in the business and talking with ethical MDs.. I know of no herbal.. Vitamin.. Exercise stuff to put on your head to make hair grow. And except for the few medically approved products.. remember that any non medical liquids.. creams.. jells.. Whatever. YOU ARE JUST PUTTING IT ON DEAD HAIR. 
Hope this helps.

----------


## Herbaliser

> From all my years in the business and talking with ethical MDs.. I know of no herbal.. Vitamin.. Exercise stuff to put on your head to make hair grow. And except for the few medically approved products.. remember that any non medical liquids.. creams.. jells.. Whatever. YOU ARE JUST PUTTING IT ON DEAD HAIR. 
> Hope this helps.


 And the worst part with non supplemental natural ingredients is there is no gain in it, so nobody is going to bother to spend money on trials that cannot be patented.
Can you share us your experience with ethical MD´s, and their studies of natural ingredients?

----------


## Soonbald

like if a slow rpm juicer will give you MUCH better results than a fast rpm juicer give me a damn break here...you still get lots of vitamins from a fast rpm juicer dont be silly..you mean if I buy a "slow" EXPENSIVE juicer I get regrowth? hahaah ya sure...actually juicing is BAD you should EAT THE FRUIT WHOLE you also want the fruit "meat" and the "SKIN" cucumbers got most silica in the SKIN so juicing it will give you alot less silica.. I have been jucing with a fast rmp juicer for months now..is my hair better? I would say yes slightly.. I also eat whole cucumbers aswell for the good silica..the topicall I tried 5 times or so and everytime it made me shed alot of hairs so I gave it up..whats weird is that you used emu oil and castor oil Before and you got results...then all of a sudden you skipped those two oils and added new oils such as pumpkin seed oil and Pau D'Arco "tea" into the mix..and still got results...this means that the emu oil and the castor oil truely didnt do anything..it was only the coconut oil, coconut milk, olive oil, green tea, and coriander leaves that benefited your scalp..keep in mind none of these oils are proven to penetrate Deep enough to the folicle..you said at first that the juicing DID give you better hair..then you add that the topicall oils made your hair grow even "better" you can never know this maybe it was the juicing that has done all the job..it just took longer time to go into "over drive" so to speak..btw my dad Thinks you are silly.. you cant cure MPB with fruit juice and a mix of random unproven oils and that coriander thing is just silly in my opinion

----------


## Soonbald

here you can read about slow vs fast juicers its all BS marketing scam http://www.ukjuicers.com/info/slow-j...mer-report-a14

----------


## Soonbald

any updates Brock? did you try herbalisers regimen and did it work?

----------


## Stanley Donald

I'm happy to get  a response--just 45 minutes after joining the group.  I remember the doctor I worked with  told me my hair, your hair..anyone's hair is  dead keratin--as soon as you see it on the scalp. Putting lotions, different shampoos ,, from $1.00 to crazy $25.00 or more only smooths out the dead keratin . In  my experience I was always upset when women came in for a consultation and would spend anything to help their thinning hair. Most women were not diagnosed by our MD to be a good candidate because of their diffuse thinning. I would tell them non medically that if they had dark hair they should consider lightning it to mask the thinning.  I would also tell them about a product called Toppic  (not sure of spelling) that cost about $20,00 and could  be sprinkled on a thinning area and make the hair look often fantastic .Oh and the Toppic would last about 6 months.  I recently saw it over the counter at the Bed Bath and Beyond cosmetic area..  Hope this is helpful .

----------


## sayian

Please herbaliser tell me again how to heat the oils. I have olive oil, castor oil, pumpkin seed oil, coconut oil and coconut milk. Should I mix them all and heat them 10 min then apply it to my hair hot ? or I should mix them all and heat 15 min then wait until normal temperature and apply them to my hair ?

thanks

----------


## Stanley Donald

Hi ..great Herbal advice..I would try to be a little careful with the pumpkin oil. You want to avoid any facial drippings that could cause a ”Tumpish” orange glow to your face.  Also any leftover drippings can be used for internal cleansing.  ..And if you take your show on the road.. I'll see you in Boston

----------


## JohnMPB

Thanks for solving mpb herbaliser

----------


## Soonbald

> Thanks for solving mpb herbaliser


 haha I saw what u did there xD

----------


## Jedgreen

I didn't try Herbaliser's regimen but I can assure that quitting smoking and eating healthy and using keto shampoo and EO, has improved the quality of my scalp (no more dryness) and I have "some" regrowth on my previously completely bald scalp. Do I actual regrow "my hair"? No, it would be foolish to think so. But there is absolutely a difference and I do think that some people trying finasteride and minox without much success could maybe have success if they change their regimen.

----------


## Herbaliser

> haha I saw what u did there xD


 Yours desperation is obvious by your sarcasm, and desperation to find a a so called cure, since it´s not treatment for you.
Isn't it quiet amazing that we nowadays can inhale pills, for every possible illness, shallowness since we cannot take care of our selves anymore? 

As you explained Soonbald   "MPB is genetic sensitivity to DHT that shrinks the hair folicle" i think you have elaborate?
The gaining industry surely made it clear due to the huge profits, and puppets like FDA and you swallow it for two reasons cash and shallow desperation.
But then again it´s only 2016, so keep your hopes up for the magic cure.

----------


## JohnMPB

Herbaliser for moderator!

----------


## burtandernie

Your arguing that androgens do not play a role in MPB?

----------


## Herbaliser

> Your arguing that androgens do not play a role in MPB?


 I´f it means hopeless genes and DHT something, so yeas i´m arguing.
Easy to blame genes, so why not treat it? 
There is never going to be a so called cure, since hair loss is not a disease.

----------


## Soonbald

I have been juicing cucumber,carrots,celleri,apples, for months now..and been eating that chorella powder or how u spell it "sea weed powder" man I have been eating healthier than I have ever done Before...and YET im losing more hair than ever Before.. I havent used the topicall treatment but doubt it will make a difference when it comes to shedding..cuz im using Another topicall and im still losing alot of hair...naturall stuff will not help every person anyway...like I said Before herbaliser got lucky but he refuses to Believe it..there are many vegans out there that are FIT go to the gym everyday and just being very healthy and yet they go bald fast as hell..and as soon as "teens" hit puberty their hairline receede due to "genetics"  when men hit puberty their DHT goes SKY HIGH and they shed hairs and are bald when they hit 20...herbaliser Believe that you can cure this "hairloss gene" by juicing stuff and putting random oils on your head.. now thats FUNNY!  :Big Grin:

----------


## sayian

Please herbaliser tell me again how to heat the oils. I have olive oil, castor oil, pumpkin seed oil, coconut oil and coconut milk. Should I mix them all and heat them 10 min then apply it to my hair hot ? or I should mix them all and heat 15 min then wait until normal temperature and apply them to my hair ?

thanks

----------


## Soonbald

here is a video for you herbaliser slow juicer vs fast juicer..now you can stop this nonsense about "slow juicers" being better than fast juicers! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xsYWKqQToc0

----------


## JohnMPB

Quality thread remains quality

----------


## Herbaliser

> here is a video for you herbaliser slow juicer vs fast juicer..now you can stop this nonsense about "slow juicers" being better than fast juicers! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xsYWKqQToc0


 Video made by the company Sage appliances, and not an impartial review from actual people, so they are just desperate to earn money.
I cant even feel sorry for your lack of knowledge, to actually open your eyes how the business works.

But then again like i said you are puppets to the industry.

----------


## sayian

herbaliser tell me again how to heat the oils. I have olive oil, castor oil, pumpkin seed oil, coconut oil and coconut milk. Should I mix them all and heat them 10 min then apply it to my hair hot ? or I should mix them all and heat 15 min then wait until normal temperature and apply them to my hair ?

thanks

----------


## SunriseWarrior

> Video made by the company Sage appliances, and not an impartial review from actual people, so they are just desperate to earn money.
> I cant even feel sorry for your lack of knowledge, to actually open your eyes how the business works.
> 
> But then again like i said you are puppets to the industry.


 If the years fighting with hairloss taught me something, it's that nobody really knows much about it. So everyone is out there on the dollar run trying to steal money from all the desparate people who are losing their hair.

But this experience was beneficial. Now whenever I'm at doctors I became much more sceptic on the stuff they tell and give me... knowing that many of them are there just to sell the stuff.

fast juicer or slow juicer, just try to be happy with what you have, with what you are. If you are losing your hair, it's a part of you and there is nothing wrong about that.

Herbaliser's remedy unfortunately didn't help me, maybe because the hairloss progression in my case was much quicker, or maybe because I'm just a different person from him. 

So you all can of course try different remedies and see if they work, but honestly, there are many other more beneficial things to do in life, than grabbing on the 2-3 hairs you may lose on your head.

Will be interesting to hear what your opinions are on this.

----------


## Soonbald

> Video made by the company Sage appliances, and not an impartial review from actual people, so they are just desperate to earn money.
> I cant even feel sorry for your lack of knowledge, to actually open your eyes how the business works.
> 
> But then again like i said you are puppets to the industry.


 You can keep up with that talk..but it dont mean much...the fact still remains fast juicers are still great and you DO get alot of nutrients from it...there is no proof anywhere that say that slow juicers gives "much more" nutrients than fast juicers..also the body dont take in all the nutrients anyway it takes a little then you pee or poop it out. dont be silly..also its called "ingest" not "inhale" your English is broken! and I really doubt that paying for an expensive slow juicer will give better results when it comes to your hair.

----------


## JohnMPB

herbaliser tell me again how to heat the oils. I have olive oil, castor oil, pumpkin seed oil, coconut oil and coconut milk. Should I mix them all and heat them 10 min then apply it to my hair hot ? or I should mix them all and heat 15 min then wait until normal temperature and apply them to my hair ?

----------


## sayian

Thanks man ! I hope he responds now !!!!!!!

----------


## Soonbald

My simple secret is.
Take 1,5 dl of olive oil and 1,5 dl pumpkin seed oil in a pot.
Take a big handful of Pau D'Arco, and 5 bags of matcha green tea, and heat it without boiling for at least 15 minutes.

Put it in a air tight glass jar and store in the fridge.
When you actually use the remedy:
(Take a mortel: pour in a bunch of coriander leaves and rosemary (fresh) and open a green tea bag also to pour in, mush them really good together to a paste")

Take about 3 tsp of the oil created from mentioned above into a small bowl, and pour in the paste and stir.
Add 1 tsp coconut oil, 3 tsp coconut milk and stir really good again and finally 3 tsp of dr.bronners non perfume soap and stir again.

I use flax oil on my hair before putting on the remedy, since it will flow down directly on your scalp.
Leave it on your scalp as long as you want, since the soap will leave crust on your scalp and the remedy will stay intact towards your scalp.
(No shower cap!) 


notice! THE READY MADE OIL DONT NEED TO BE WARM WHEN YOU PUT IT ON YOUR SCALP

----------


## sayian

Then what is the reason of heating it ?

Any science behind this ?

----------


## BaldingEagle

> Then what is the reason of heating it ?
> 
> Any science behind this ?


 There is no science behind any of this lol...

----------


## sayian

> there is no science behind any of this lol...


 then why i should heat the oils if i put them not heated on my scalp ?

----------


## Soonbald

> then why i should heat the oils if i put them not heated on my scalp ?


 you heat the OILS to "infuse" them. google infused oil. but 15 min is way too long you will kill all the vitamins.. I would say heat the oils until it gets warm then stop heating it and let it cool down...then put it in a glass jar...im not doing herbalisers regimen it sounds ridiculous to put coconut milk and coriander juice on my head.. what would that do? I get the coconut oil its good for the skin and olive oil too and perhaps pumpkin seed oil but coconut MILK and CORIANDER JUICE and GREEN TEA wtf? nobody on this forum have gotten results from these random mix of oils...herbaliser improved his Health by juicing and then his hair started growing better thats all..

----------


## Herbaliser

I am amazed by all the pathetic comments and it is sad to see that so few of us really  understand what the key is.
What grows underneath our feet is our solution for health and hair, living enzymes that still are intakt.

Quite incredible that we still are trying to fool our system thinking otherwise, since we are lazy, and supplements, drugs can never copy the complexity of living organism.

But i feel sorry for all idiots that cannot think further, since the market made you puppets for their gaining.

----------


## JohnMPB

Sorry Dr. Herbaliser, we all can't be as gifted intellectually as you. Please continue your research and let us know when you will be releasing your cure.

Many thanks from all on this forum.

----------


## Soonbald

ya herbaliser is right just eat HEALTHY and get those "living enzymes" and our hair will grow back dont forget to also put random unproven oils on our heads that will give us an afro in no time.. what herbaliser dont realise is that MOST OF US that start to lose our hair..we start to eat healthy alot of fruit and vegtables and water everyday and start to exercise.. that is what most people do when they start losing their hair.well at least I DID IT...been doing it for years now...yet my hair kept falling.. herbaliser was as lazy as a mule and had bad Health...he got his act together that old mule and started being more healthy...and that helped his hair to grow..now all of a sudden he Think he found the "cure" for "male pattern baldness" which so MANY of us suffer from..not only do we suffer from hair thinning or hair shedding..but we also suffer from the SAME EXACT "GENETIC HAIRLOSS PATTERN" which has NOTHING to do with how "healthy" we are...its a "GENETIC TRAIT" millions of MEN got the same receeding pattern the same exact "HORSESHOE PATTERN" again this has nothing to do with how much "living enzymes we get in our system" notice how the hair on the sides of our head grows long and thick and so does the very back of our heads..that hair grows "healthy and thick" why is that? if lack of nutrition was the CAUSE of "MPB" then our side hair and back hair would SUFFER ASWELL! but it "DOESNT" "ony in rare cases" transplanted hairs GROW ALL YOUR LIFE" even if you eat "unhealthy" or dont exercise it still STILL KEEPS GROWING....herbalisers thinking is not rational... herbaliser Think that instead of blocking "DHT" we can just be more "healthy" so the hairs that are "sensitive" to "DHT" will be "AIDED" with the "living enzymes" as herbaliser calls it so the hair will grow much better even tho its being attacked by "DHT".. it seems herbaliser dont even Believe that the cause of MPB is due to DHT...which "IT IS" cuz otherwise avodart or finasteride or castration wouldnt work at all..."CASTRATION" cures "MPB" 100% btw!

----------


## Soonbald

Since i knew (for my self) i was on to something, i started to take it internally instead for easier usage.
 I just slow juice them instead, since i understood there is no point taking it externally.

 All the nutrients goes into your system more effectually when you actually inhale it.
 White baby vellus hairs are growing way faster then my dead hair.

 Coriander, Rosemary= heavy nutrients along with helping growing hair nutrients cucumber, celery and spinach.


So this means that the topicall treatment was all bullshit? it was the "internall" stuff that helped the most right? but ofc...   tell me do you still use the topicall treatment or do you just EAT the topicall treatment now instead of putting it on your head? you wrote                   "since I understood there is no point taking it externally" 

EXACTLY...

----------


## sayian

> Default
> Since i knew (for my self) i was on to something, i started to take it internally instead for easier usage.
> I just slow juice them instead, since i understood there is no point taking it externally.
> 
> All the nutrients goes into your system more effectually when you actually inhale it.
> White baby vellus hairs are growing way faster then my dead hair.
> 
> Coriander, Rosemary= heavy nutrients along with helping growing hair nutrients cucumber, celery and spinach.


 Is this true, herbaliser ?

The whole topical treatment is useless if you ingest all the topical ?

----------


## JohnMPB

> Is this true, herbaliser ?
> 
> The whole topical treatment is useless if you ingest all the topical ?


 Lol Herbaliser has you on full ignore mode

----------


## sayian

I SPENT ALL MY SALARY IN THIS TOPICAL POTION.

I WANT TO KNOW IF IT IS USELESS TO APPLY IT ON MY SCALP

or I can drink it

----------


## Soonbald

> I SPENT ALL MY SALARY IN THIS TOPICAL POTION.
> 
> I WANT TO KNOW IF IT IS USELESS TO APPLY IT ON MY SCALP
> 
> or I can drink it


 I Heard of a guy that used topicall "OILS" for "5" years on "immortal hair forum".. that guy was all naturall and desperate to keep his hair..he had no results whatsoever with his "topicall oils" and this guy was an expert in this field. topicall oils AT BEST it can kill fungus on the scalp reduce dandruff and decrease inflammation..  you must use a slow juicer and put in good stuff and do the topicall treatment for better scalp Health thats it. but keep in mind nobody on this forum have gotten results from this.. but all you can do is at least TRY. if it fails then try another regimen..

----------


## Herbaliser

Sayian please look at my earlier posts, for crying out loud how to apply or drink nutrients.

And for JohnMPB and others, you bare just puppets to the industry, and swallowing everything since they made you think it´s a cure.
Can i use the word idiots one more time, and maybe you should reflect how this page works for gaining (on the right side)

----------


## Soonbald

> Sayian please look at my earlier posts, for crying out loud how to apply or drink nutrients.
> 
> And for JohnMPB and others, you bare just puppets to the industry, and swallowing everything since they made you think it´s a cure.
> Can i use the word idiots one more time, and maybe you should reflect how this page works for gaining (on the right side)


 
you are the idiot here that Believe that being "healthy" is the cure of a genetic condition called "male pattern baldness" you never had "MPB" even if you did have it your hair folicles certainly arent sensitive to the hormone we call "DHT"

----------


## JohnMPB

> Sayian please look at my earlier posts, for crying out loud how to apply or drink nutrients.
> 
> And for JohnMPB and others, you bare just puppets to the industry, and swallowing everything since they made you think it´s a cure.
> Can i use the word idiots one more time, and maybe you should reflect how this page works for gaining (on the right side)


 Herbaliser,
The one, the only....all it took was one man to solve male pattern baldness. You are truly a legend. All those scientists spending billions of dollars and countless hours are nothing next to u. Only if they knew juicing and drinking oils was the real cure....what a shame. I am honored you mentioned me in your post. 

Your English is perfect. You must also be a literary professor at an Ivy league school on your spare time when not coming up with cures for mpb.

----------


## Herbaliser

There is no cure, and never will be one.
My simple treatment is to use pumpkin seed oil on my scalp for moisturizing, and then extract the coriander, rosemary from my juicer and applying it directly.
It´s all about getting the nutrients directly before it oxides-es (enzymes).

----------


## Jedgreen

No one is an idiot for talking about natural treatment and no one is an idiot for talking genetics. We all know everyone is different. And if your genetic is making you VERY sensitive to DHT, then just being healthy can't work for you. BUT if your genetic is making you just a bit sensitive to DHT, THEN maybe having a bad health is the last drop that can make you grow a MPB. In this case things like stopping smoking, eating healthy and following a natural hair treatment can work.
It can't work for everyone but it worths a try. In my opinion, one should always start by trying to have a perfect health to see how things go before trying to add anything like natural treatments, then keto, then, minox, then fin, then try to shave head then surgery.
I am conviced that some people can stop MBP by just being healthy. Who? People who don't have a healthy life style and whose genetic is balancing on the wrong side.

----------


## Soonbald

well...im the only one in my family that bald this fast and this Young...I was a NW2 at age 23..now im way worse than Before at age 28.. I never smoke never drink never eat candy or bad stuff just normal healthy food chicken vegtables rice drink only water "for years"..sure I never really exercised "im still very skinny" but I just started...and also started juicing thanks to herabliser I actually got my new juicer today the optimum 500 and its FUN to use.. but im losing more hair than ever now 50+hairs in the shower.. I wont give up just yet..but the odds are not looking good..if I go bald then I go bald thats Life..not everybody can be lucky in Life and be happy..some uf us needs to be miserable or there wouldnt be any suicidal people in this world

----------


## nainamarmmklinik

Indian Gooseberry - 

For natural and fast hair growth, you can use Indian gooseberry, also known as amla. Indian gooseberry is rich in vitamin C, of which a deficiency in the body can cause hair loss.

The anti-inflammatory, antioxidant, antibacterial, and the exfoliating properties present in Indian gooseberry can help maintain a healthy scalp and promote hair growth.

    1.Mix one tablespoon each of Indian gooseberry or amla pulp and lemon juice.
    2.Massage your scalp with the mixture thoroughly. Cover your hair with a shower cap.
    3.Leave it on overnight and shampoo your hair in the morning.

----------


## BaldingEagle

Again for the millionth time, your natural healthy path determined by your genetic markers is to lose hair. 

The only way to put any real dent into a genetic mandate is with powerful drugs that will probably have some side effect on you.

You don't have to take them if it's not worth it to you, but stop being complete Neanderthals thinking any natural treatment is even close to strong enough to overpower gene markers.

This is speaking as someone with a masters in molecular biology, not some conspiracy theorist touting a secret home remedy for a problem that's been around as long as humans and apparently nobody noticed a natural cure except him. 

You would think anyone believing this are on far stronger drugs than Propecia to be that ****ing stupid.

----------


## JohnMPB

> Indian Gooseberry - 
> 
> For natural and fast hair growth, you can use Indian gooseberry, also known as amla. Indian gooseberry is rich in vitamin C, of which a deficiency in the body can cause hair loss.
> 
> The anti-inflammatory, antioxidant, antibacterial, and the exfoliating properties present in Indian gooseberry can help maintain a healthy scalp and promote hair growth.
> 
>     1.Mix one tablespoon each of Indian gooseberry or amla pulp and lemon juice.
>     2.Massage your scalp with the mixture thoroughly. Cover your hair with a shower cap.
>     3.Leave it on overnight and shampoo your hair in the morning.


 4. Smell like crap and stain your bed

----------


## Soonbald

this guy needs to chill with the "enzymes" you cant mix pumpkin seed oil with "juice" taken from a juicer and apply it on the scalp believing it will penetrate the skin/folicles and "feed" the hairs, OIL and JUICE do NOT mix together...this is not possible at all.. herbaliser sorry but you are truely delusional and you are trolling us all with fake pics and results...you must be or you are a nuthead for sure..

----------


## JohnMPB

> this guy needs to chill with the "enzymes" you cant mix pumpkin seed oil with "juice" taken from a juicer and apply it on the scalp believing it will penetrate the skin/folicles and "feed" the hairs, OIL and JUICE do NOT mix together...this is not possible at all.. herbaliser sorry but you are truely delusional and you are trolling us all with fake pics and results...you must be or you are a nuthead for sure..


 Lol there's pics in this thread? Can you tell me what page?

----------


## Notcoolanymore

Pages 2,4 and 7 have some good ones.

----------


## Soonbald

> Lol there's pics in this thread? Can you tell me what page?


 go to page 39...you can clearly see new vellus baby hairs growing...hmmm.. but his Health improved after juicing and he said himself that juicing DID help his hair..but then when he added topical oils with coriander then his hair grew much faster and better.. one guy tried his regimen and it did "not" work for him..all you can do is try if you are desperate enough that is  :Smile:

----------


## Alk

good info, thanks

----------


## JohnMPB

In all seriousness, if it's working for him (and it looks like it is) then herby should continue. My guess would be he has/had a scalp issue that his topical addresses in one way or another. He's also spent quite a bit of time documenting everything here for others benefit.- which is much appreciated.

However, for herby to keep slamming people who want to use fda approved treatments is uncalled for. Most people have mpb and want to try the most proven and scientifically backed medicines that increase their chances of success.

----------


## Herbaliser

> In all seriousness, if it's working for him (and it looks like it is) then herby should continue. My guess would be he has/had a scalp issue that his topical addresses in one way or another. He's also spent quite a bit of time documenting everything here for others benefit.- which is much appreciated.
> 
> However, for herby to keep slamming people who want to use fda approved treatments is uncalled for. Most people have mpb and want to try the most proven and scientifically backed medicines that increase their chances of success.


 What i´m tired of is that FDA docent approve natural resources, as treatments and they really should take away the F.
It´s about money and that´s it, so it´s gold for the companies when they get their approval, since people believe it´s safe when it´s FDA  approved.

It´s scary since we are so weak to make our own conclusions, and the industry takes care of us.
They are puppets.

----------


## Vic

> What i´m tired of is that FDA docent approve natural resources, as treatments and they really should take away the F.
> It´s about money and that´s it, so it´s gold for the companies when they get their approval, since people believe it´s safe when it´s FDA  approved.
> 
> It´s scary since we are so weak to make our own conclusions, and the industry takes care of us.
> They are puppets.


 Anyone who's done their own research on the FDA knows this statement to be 100% FACT! 
The FDA is an arm of BIG Pharma. 
CEO's of Pharma corps somehow get elected to lead FDA research on their Pharma Corp drugs. 
Take the time and do a simple Google search on the matter.

----------


## Soonbald

I use my own topicall now and it "kills" my shedding...but herbaliser really confuses me and the rest of us..he keeps changing his recipe all the damn time..he used castor oil and emu oil at the start, then he removed those and then started using pumpkin seed oil all of a sudden, and then added some other stuff like that paul d acro tea and rosmary...and now all of a sudden he say he only use pumpkin seed oil for "moisturizing" and then apply coriander and rosmary juice from his juicer and apply it directly on his scalp... like WTF?? I bet any oil works as long as it contains the necessary vitamins for the scalp/hair..

----------


## JohnMPB

> Anyone who's done their own research on the FDA knows this statement to be 100% FACT! 
> The FDA is an arm of BIG Pharma. 
> CEO's of Pharma corps somehow get elected to lead FDA research on their Pharma Corp drugs. 
> Take the time and do a simple Google search on the matter.


 Guys,
Any multi BILLION dollar industry is going to have some shady people or business practices....name one that doesn't- it's just a part of capitalism. On the flip side, there are probably many scientists/technical folks/business folks that truly care and want to help the patient in need. So while I agree the FDA isn't a bullet proof organization, it's the best we have and at least it's helped bring some sanity to the hairloss industry that's known to run rampant with snake oil salesman.

----------


## Soonbald

forget that I said Before that you cannot "feed" your hair folicles by applying oils or whatever onto your scalp...I Went from shedding 70+ hairs when oiling my hair to just 10+ hairs and in the shower from 25-45 hairs to 2-4 hairs...my topicall oil works wonders..I do use some coriander and rosmary leaves as herbaliser is using but im also using other stuff.. I will update later in a few months to see how it goes..but from shedding alot of hair to very Little after using my topicall...is a "good" sign..

----------


## JohnMPB

> forget that I said Before that you cannot "feed" your hair folicles by applying oils or whatever onto your scalp...I Went from shedding 70+ hairs when oiling my hair to just 10+ hairs and in the shower from 25-45 hairs to 2-4 hairs...my topicall oil works wonders..I do use some coriander and rosmary leaves as herbaliser is using but im also using other stuff.. I will update later in a few months to see how it goes..but from shedding alot of hair to very Little after using my topicall...is a "good" sign..


 Do you use any other treatments?

----------


## Soonbald

no I dont use other treatments..this topicall IS responsible for my reduced hair shedding 100% no doubt in my mind...this topicall has actually worked for many other guys...I saw Before and after Pictures of one dude great regrowth after just 3 weeks...and read comments on Youtube from guys getting regrowth or thickening..one guy said he was NW3 used this topicall for 5 months and regrew alot of his hair back he was very very happy also recently saw a comment from a guy on Another video he said he regrew alot of hair and said that naturall treatments is better than minox and crap...it really works its very simple treatment too and an OLD ONE...but I just add some olive oil for "better penetration" and some essential oils to the mix..and I couldnt help but to also add coriander and rosmary "juice" because it seems to work for herbaliser but I bet it would even work without coriander and rosmary "juice" at least this topicall has gotten WAYYYY more credit than herbalisers topicall nobody on this thread has said that this topicall works...I have read dozens of guys getting some kind of result from this topicall on youtube...and im just 1 week into this topicall and it has litteraly KILLED my hair shedding..hair feels stronger too..

----------


## Herbaliser

To simplify the remedy, I use the juicer instead to apply it on my scalp.
I simply apply organic coconut oil, or pumpkin seed oil first on my hair.

Then i extract the juice from coriander, rosemary leaves and massage it on my scalp afterwords.
The rosemary helps the coriander to penetrate the skin easier, and oils helps your hair not to dry out.

----------


## Herbaliser

> To simplify the remedy, I use the juicer instead to apply it on my scalp.
> I simply apply organic coconut oil, or pumpkin seed oil first on my hair.
> 
> Then i extract the juice from coriander, rosemary leaves and massage it on my scalp afterwords.
> The rosemary helps the coriander to penetrate the skin easier, and oils helps your hair not to dry out.


 Sorry forgot to mention.
Look at our jaw structure, and make your conclusion what in the food chain we are supposed to eat.

And don´t give me the answer that you have friends that eat healthy, since we have not even scratched the surface of growing food.
How come? could it be the meat industry that has to feed the animals with genetically modified soybeans, since the market is too big to feed them with natural food, due to areal, and economical reasons it´s impossible.

And then comes the other gaining industry, to help us with the lack of nutrients that above food docent give us, but then a again you cannot fool your body to think otherwise, and for me it´s incredible that we are still so stupid, and just playing along as puppets to the industry.

----------


## JohnMPB

> Sorry forgot to mention.
> Look at our jaw structure, and make your conclusion what in the food chain we are supposed to eat.
> 
> And don´t give me the answer that you have friends that eat healthy, since we have not even scratched the surface of growing food.
> How come? could it be the meat industry that has to feed the animals with genetically modified soybeans, since the market is too big to feed them with natural food, due to areal, and economical reasons it´s impossible.
> 
> And then comes the other gaining industry, to help us with the lack of nutrients that above food docent give us, but then a again you cannot fool your body to think otherwise, and for me it´s incredible that we are still so stupid, and just playing along as puppets to the industry.


 Can you explain what exactly in our jaw structure points out what we should eat? I'm lost herby

----------


## dm90

> Can you explain what exactly in our jaw structure points out what we should eat? I'm lost herby


 Herb wouldn't understand evolutionary biology if it slapped him in the face with juice and oil.

----------


## dm90

Ok, I apologize that was a bit harsh its just you see, I studied computational biology/bioinformatics in graduate school and ill need a lot more variables than cattle fed with genetically modified soybeans if I am to discover the mystery of our jaw structure.  Look its all in good fun

----------


## Fidelty

I can easily share my refined remedy with pictures, and John MPB there is no natural forum, since everything is supplemental.
So moderator i would appreciate you opinion, why you closed my?

----------


## Soonbald

You should register on immortalhair herb...this isnt the forum for you, and you know it.

----------


## Winston

Herbaliser/Fidelty,

Please take the time to read our Forum Posting Rules & Terms of Service. Members are responsible to learn and follow all rules and policies in order to participate on this forum. Violation of any of our polices will place the violator's account into moderation for evaluation without any prior notification. Besides your previous violations, creating duplicate accounts is in direct violation of our TOS.

Thank you for your understanding in this matter.

----------


## JohnMPB

Lol did herby just get banned after one of his typical broken English rants? Oh herby

----------


## nWo

> forget that I said Before that you cannot "feed" your hair folicles by applying oils or whatever onto your scalp...I Went from shedding 70+ hairs when oiling my hair to just 10+ hairs and in the shower from 25-45 hairs to 2-4 hairs...my topicall oil works wonders..I do use some coriander and rosmary leaves as herbaliser is using but im also using other stuff.. I will update later in a few months to see how it goes..but from shedding alot of hair to very Little after using my topicall...is a "good" sign..


 So what is your topical then?

----------


## Fidelty

> So what is your topical then?


 Feed your scalp with fresh still GROWING plants as your hair needs.
What i tried to explain before is that they are way more complex than any other drug or supplement, due to co-enzymes factors that your body understands how to actually handle.

----------


## nWo

> Feed your scalp with fresh still GROWING plants as your hair needs.
> What i tried to explain before is that they are way more complex than any other drug or supplement, due to co-enzymes factors that your body understands how to actually handle.


 Thanks fidelty
So any plants in particular?

----------


## Fidelty

> Thanks fidelty
> So any plants in particular?


 Like many said yes i am confusing since i used so many oils etc... like everyone else, but i knew that i was on the right track.
So what i use is coriander, rosemary leaves and a small slice of ginger to kill bacteria.
It goes into your scalp easily, due to the rosemary.

Easy to put in before sleep, and just wash it off next morning.

----------


## Fidelty

What i´m amazed about is the lack of knowledge, or making your own conclusions.
This is a huge industry, and you all are waiting for a magic cure pill that will never happen. 

Commercials and etc... starts the ongoing fortune wheel, and therefore they make you desperate to fit in.
And our basic natural resources is not interesting since there is no gain in it, but still yeas i am amazed by human kind, and the drug, hair transplant industry is always going to be there for you.

----------


## Fidelty

Just shaved my head for you to see the comparison, with my earlier shaved head way back in this thread,

----------


## Soonbald

first of all..why is your forehead so red? also I dont see a difference at all in your Pictures but you knows best...at best you have maintained your hair and that is great...but people with your hairline which isnt a Sharp "V" shape rarely go fully bald...I happen to have a strong "V" shaped harline and people like us go bald way faster..

----------


## Soonbald

> Just shaved my head for you to see the comparison, with my earlier shaved head way back in this thread,


 Forget what I said earlier, the Before and after Pictures are truely fantastic.. comparing these new Pictures with your old shaved Picture..wow..you really got more hair your hairline looks way better...im impressed...keep doing what ur doing never stop.. its good to see that some people actually can stop and even reverse hairloss without having to change their hormones or use minoxidill.

----------


## Fidelty

I juice cucumber, celery, spinach, coriander and rosemary 3 times a week. Then i juice a pinch of rosemary, coriander and a small piece of ginger on my scalp. Like i said before this is final.

----------


## burtandernie

I started on my own natural cure diet after getting motivated by the results here. I am trying to eat more hamburgers on tuesdays and pizza on fridays. My hair looks a lot thicker since I started about 3 or 4 months ago. So far so good, and looking in the mirror my hair seems to be growing a bit faster then before. Wish me luck!

----------


## Fidelty

I used a lot off ingredients in the beginning.
Minimized them during, and it´s the same as process of elimination to make the production more efficient.

----------


## LongWayHome

> I use my own topicall now and it "kills" my shedding...but herbaliser really confuses me and the rest of us..he keeps changing his recipe all the damn time..he used castor oil and emu oil at the start, then he removed those and then started using pumpkin seed oil all of a sudden, and then added some other stuff like that paul d acro tea and rosmary...and now all of a sudden he say he only use pumpkin seed oil for "moisturizing" and then apply coriander and rosmary juice from his juicer and apply it directly on his scalp... like WTF?? I bet any oil works as long as it contains the necessary vitamins for the scalp/hair..


 I didn't really understand what topical you're using, it has gotten too confusing but whatever you use seem to work for you so I wonder what it is exactly.

----------


## shawtydancer

vitamin b is great

----------


## cardib

new to this thread, so the hair growth is just from the coriander, rosemsary and ginger? or do you have to drink the cucumber, celery, spinach and coriander as well?  


> I juice cucumber, celery, spinach, coriander and rosemary 3 times a week. Then i juice a pinch of rosemary, coriander and a small piece of ginger on my scalp. Like i said before this is final.

----------


## Fidelty

> new to this thread, so the hair growth is just from the coriander, rosemsary and ginger? or do you have to drink the cucumber, celery, spinach and coriander as well?


 Hello cardib,

Exactly what you mentioned above.
For many it´s hard to believe, but at the same time if you look closer at each ingredient they are very complex regarding nutrients.

Just remember to moisten your scalp first, with either organic coconut oil or pumpkin seed oil.

----------


## cardib

thanks for your reply. about how long did you take to see results? and was it just thickening of remaining shafts of hair, and/or new growth in nude areas?


> Hello cardib,
> 
> Exactly what you mentioned above.
> For many it´s hard to believe, but at the same time if you look closer at each ingredient they are very complex regarding nutrients.
> 
> Just remember to moisten your scalp first, with either organic coconut oil or pumpkin seed oil.

----------


## sayian

Been using this expensive regimen for 4 months.

Results : I have 20% less hair than in february.

Conclusion : This is utterly bullcrap

Peace

----------


## Herbaliser

> Been using this expensive regimen for 4 months.
> 
> Results : I have 20% less hair than in february.
> 
> Conclusion : This is utterly bullcrap
> 
> Peace


 
I simplified the remedy a lot since then.
No need for the oils, and the key is just herbs.

----------


## sayian

yea sure

----------


## GroughBack

Saw palmetto, pumpkin seed oil and castor oil are working for me. this is just three months in, what is exciting is that these are all terminal hairs. have tried other things and have been unable to cross the vellus/terminal line.

----------


## GroughBack



----------


## Charles Francis

Hi, I came to this thread by searching "onion juice" after stumbling across a Youtube video promoting it as a hair growth method.  I've yet to find a detailed testimonial online though. Some of the recipes are here: https://www.hairlossrevolution.com/o...-hair-results/

My question -- can anyone give any details on this?  If so, do I need to personally chop the onions each time, or is okay to use a product like Howards Onion Juice?

----------


## online

I had more success with olive oil shampoo than with nizoral , so tell me what you use .

----------


## Brock

Hi everyone,

I know it's been almost five years since I created this thread. I just wanted to let you know my hair stopped falling out shortly after I created it (so maybe I was just going through a rough patch). So to this day everything is still under control I guess.

----------


## BaldBob2022

Try this https://youtu.be/g09LasSL5fU

----------


## Calaman

I wonder if it is possible to return the natural color to your hair without painting

----------


## DavidH

Manuka honey's natural protein characteristics may benefit hair growth because it improves scalp health and hardens individual strands of hair. The high amount of antioxidants can also be used to reverse scalp damage while simultaneously strengthening hair follicles. I've learned that many men and women swear by a combination of one tablespoon honey and one teaspoon cinnamon applied to the scalp, gently massaged in before each wash session. However, I like to consume one tablespoon of this Manuka honey every morning instead.

----------

